# The Biden Presidency



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

There is a lot of energy going into criticise the Trump administration. Some justified some not so much.

For us Aussies that are not invested in the result (woulda thunk it, based on a visceral arguments here?) it might be interesting to analyse what happens if Trump loses and Biden becomes president.

I'll kick it off and say that what you see is not what you get. If Americans vote for Biden ws president they will not actually get Biden as president... Sometime in 2021 Americans will actually get  the vice president as president.

It is a matter of speculation at the moment but the oil that I am getting is that  it is probably going to be Kamala Harris.

Another aspect of a democratic win his what shall become of economic theory.  There is a view that first order of business will be MMT and UBI.

Fantastic! Can somebody let me know how to get off this express train to Hell?


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

Don't know wayne. After being sure that Trump would never beat Hilary I'm not going to make any predictions about this mixed up country any more.

I wish them all the best, I think they are a great people who deserve a great President, but the choice is up to them.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2020)

I think the first order will be to calm everyone down and take a chill pill and develop a decent strategy re: China, the debt etc. Whether Biden will be much of a President is unknown but I do think he will be a calming influence.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I think the first order will be to calm everyone down and take a chill pill and develop a decent strategy re: China, the debt etc. Whether Biden will be much of a President is unknown but I do think he will be a calming influence.



Sorry I find that absolutely hilarious.

This is a man who asked a factory worker outside for a punch up because he was asking questions.

As much as the left finds Trump objectionable, so too will the centre, centre right, and right find, Biden and his allies in the extreme left absolutely unconscionable.

There will be no calming in America anytime soon.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2020)

We shall see. I think you represent the fringe.
And lets face it you will be much happier attacking the Dems and arguing Deep State than defending the Trump Presidency.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

Fringe....

LMAO


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> We shall see. I think you represent the fringe.
> And lets face it you will be much happier attacking the Dems and arguing Deep State than defending the Trump Presidency.



Now that I have gotten over my laughing fit, let's analyse your comments a little bit further.

You claim that I am on the fringe. There are a number of quantitative and qualitative evaluations implicit in such an evaluation.

Such an accusation implies, Sans any qualitative and/or quantitative data, some deviation from some mean opinion.

So I ask you, what is the mean in the context of such accusation? Additionally, how many standard deviations away from the mean qualifies as fringe? I would like your data on both sides of the equation. 

Having quantified how many standard deviations away from the mean you consider to be fringe, which opinions are one standard deviation from the mean (on both sides) and which opinions are 2 standard deviations away from the mean?

If you're feeling really energetic which opinions do you consider to be 3 standard deviations away from the mean, IOW about 1% ( which would basically fulfill my definition of fringe).

Don't forget I would like your evaluations on both sides of this bell curve.

If you can't answer my request regarding this you should stfu and go and firmly stick your arguments of "fringe" where the sun doesn't shine and admit to being a pathetic troll.

@SirRumpole , seeing you have liked this idiotic post, like a good little leftist tribalist, I would also be interested in your evaluations here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 June 2020)

wayneL said:


> Now that I have gotten over my laughing fit, let's analyse your comments a little bit further.
> 
> You claim that I am on the fringe. There are a number of quantitative and qualitative evaluations implicit in such an evaluation.
> 
> ...



Just to interject and support your Centrist viewpoint @wayneL .

I believe Condi Rice would be a better VPOTUS than Kamala Harris and I believe she may get the nod. 

As long as Biden stays in his cellar, keeps a low profile and refuses to debate, the Tangerine Clown will blow his chances up. 

I speak as one who won a considerable wager on predicting a Trump win in 2016. 

Biden may still lose and I have DM'ed him of my thoughts. The troublesome thing is that Trump fights dirty and doesn't care if he wins or loses. From my schooldays these were the most dangerous people to fight. 

Biden, I agree is losing the fight against the ageing brain, thus my advice to him to lie low and win. Should he pop up he may make a misstep as the Americans call it or as we would say "balls it all up". 

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

wayneL said:


> @SirRumpole , seeing you have liked this idiotic post, like a good little leftist tribalist, I would also be interested in your evaluations here.




I not really interested in what goes on in the USA. You may have rellies there , I don't. For what it's worth I think Trump will lose, but what do I know, I don't think I've picked an election yet. 

I think Knobby is right, you concentrate on the extremes and ignore middle America. The squeaky wheel of the demonstrators gets the most attention. I think that perhaps it's time for the silent majority to rise up again. Whether its the same majority that got Trump in , or the centralists that think they made a mistake last time, we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

If I had to put myself on the political spectrum this is where I think I am at:


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I not really interested in what goes on in the USA. You may have rellies there , I don't. For what it's worth I think Trump will lose, but what do I know, I don't think I've picked an election yet.
> 
> I think Knobby is right, you concentrate on the extremes and ignore middle America. The squeaky wheel of the demonstrators gets the most attention. I think that perhaps it's time for the silent majority to rise up again. Whether its the same majority that got Trump in , or the centralists that think they made a mistake last time, we will have to wait and see.



I ask you once again to quantify what you think the extremes are? read my post again and come back with something.

For what it's worth I also think Trump is going to really struggle... agree with @Garpal Gumnut  on all fronts there. To be honest I would prefer someone like Rand Paul.... Or from the other side Tulsi Gabbard... And that is about as an extreme an opinion you will ever find from me.

My interest will be piqued come the debates. That is when the rubber will meet the road in my opinion.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> If I had to put myself on the political spectrum this is where I think I am at:
> View attachment 105152



When I do those questionaires I  come out pretty much about the same on the libertarian/authoritarian scale as you, but a bit closer to the centre on the economic scale.

Therefore I am a fringe extremist... apparently


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

wayneL said:


> When I do those questionaires I  come out pretty much about the same on the libertarian/authoritarian scale as you, but a bit closer to the centre on the economic scale.
> 
> Therefore I am a fringe extremist... apparently




These Lefties gang up on people with a mob mentality; if you don't agree with their nonsensical views that Earth will turn into Venus in a few decades, or that the White House should be painted a different colour because it is symbolic of racism.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

wayneL said:


> I ask you once again to quantify what you think the extremes are? read my post again and come back with something.
> 
> For what it's worth I also think Trump is going to really struggle... agree with @Garpal Gumnut  on all fronts there. To be honest I would prefer someone like Rand Paul.... Or from the other side Tulsi Gabbard... And that is about as an extreme an opinion you will ever find from me.
> 
> My interest will be piqued come the debates. That is when the rubber will meet the road in my opinion.



Apparently Knobby said you "represent" the fringe. I don't think you do, but you seem to think that groups like BLM, antifa or the people that go to Trump rallies represent the majority, they are not they are the fringes. We rarely hear from the silent majority until the election. Even the polls are cr@p these days.


----------



## macca (23 June 2020)

I expect Hilary to be his running mate and then President within 12 months if they win.

I wonder if they are betting on it somewhere, I am confident about the Dems doing this but then again Trump may win

The blue collar workers like him because he will stand up to China and will bring manufacturing jobs back to the USA


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

The bookies have Biden at 1.75 and Trump at 2.65. Gotta admit I like the long odds on Trump and have stumped up some hard earned readies on Trumpy boy. Don’t let me down Donny—now get out there and galvanise middle America


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Apparently Knobby said you "represent" the fringe. I don't think you do, but you seem to think that groups like BLM, antifa or the people that go to Trump rallies represent the majority, they are not they are the fringes. We rarely hear from the silent majority until the election. Even the polls are cr@p these days.



Huh?

Never have I represented that those people represent the majority... Never.

However I do think that there is a swaithe of people who do support the positions of these people. Antifa for instance does enjoy a fair bit of support from the mainstream media, that is obvious and undeniable.

I also see, as I have reported from my American colleagues, that there is a fair bit of support for Trump, even if they don't go to the rallies.

There is a sliding scale here, is there not? It is in no way a binary argument

That is why I ask, once again, for the mean and the standard deviations... and how many standard deviations represent the fringe.... A fair representation of what you think the bell curve is.

Otherwise you people are just indulging in name calling.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

"You people" ?

Who do you think you are ?


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> The bookies have Biden at 1.75 and Trump at 2.65. Gotta admit I like the long odds on Trump and have stumped up some hard earned readies on Trumpy boy. Don’t let me down Donny—now get out there and galvanise middle America




Trump needs to hold onto Florida and the majority of the Rust Belt; I will post my preliminary electoral map next week.


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Trump needs to hold onto Florida and the majority of the Rust Belt; I will post my preliminary electoral map next week.




I stand to be corrected, but Florida was very close for him last time


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> I stand to be corrected, but Florida was very close for him last time




Trump needs to push Biden to face him; one-on-one as much as possible. Biden doesn't have the energy to match Trump; and it will force Biden to make mistakes. Trump needs to put him under pressure; call Biden out; WHERE ARE YOU BIDEN? ARE YOU SLEEPING? HOW CAN YOU BE THE PRESIDENT WHEN ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS SLEEP?


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2020)

I wish to apologise to Wayne. I didn't mean to imply right wing extremist by that comment and should have been clearer.
I meant something quite different.


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Trump needs to push Biden to face him; one-on-one as much as possible. Biden doesn't have the energy to match Trump; and it will force Biden to make mistakes. Trump needs to put him under pressure; call Biden out; WHERE ARE YOU BIDEN? ARE YOU SLEEPING? HOW CAN YOU BE THE PRESIDENT WHEN ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS SLEEP?


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I think the first order will be to calm everyone down and take a chill pill and develop a decent strategy re: China, the debt etc. Whether Biden will be much of a President is unknown but I do think he will be a calming influence.




I don't want some lazy and calm person to lead the free world; I want a LION:


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

MovingAverage said:


>




Where are your tax returns Donald, you crook !


----------



## moXJO (23 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Trump needs to push Biden to face him; one-on-one as much as possible. Biden doesn't have the energy to match Trump; and it will force Biden to make mistakes. Trump needs to put him under pressure; call Biden out; WHERE ARE YOU BIDEN? ARE YOU SLEEPING? HOW CAN YOU BE THE PRESIDENT WHEN ALL YOU WANT TO DO IS SLEEP?




Biden has a lot of negative sound bites. Dumb as a brick and will get chewed up under pressure. 
Dems must have a strategy.
 Perhaps they hope coronavirus will stick around long enough to cancel events.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I don't want some lazy and calm person to lead the free world; I want a LION:





You got a hyena


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> You got a hyena




Well; if Trump is a hyena, Biden must be a sloth.


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Where are your tax returns Donald, you crook !



The fact he couldn’t get a gaming license in Nevada because of tax irregularities probably goes someway to explaining his reluctance to hand over his returns


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Biden has a lot of negative sound bites. Dumb as a brick and will get chewed up under pressure.
> Dems must have a strategy.
> Perhaps they hope coronavirus will stick around long enough to cancel events.



The dude really struggles to put a sentence together


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Biden has a lot of negative sound bites. Dumb as a brick and will get chewed up under pressure.
> Dems must have a strategy.
> Perhaps they hope coronavirus will stick around long enough to cancel events.




All Trump needs to do is put Biden under pressure everyday until the election in November. I think Trump should push for the debates to be held in Florida and 2 of the Rust Belt states as it will signify the battleground.


----------



## moXJO (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I think the first order will be to calm everyone down and take a chill pill and develop a decent strategy re: China, the debt etc. Whether Biden will be much of a President is unknown but I do think he will be a calming influence.



Calming/chill is probably the worst thing that could happen at this stage. Obama's reign let the foxes into the hen house. Guy was weak in world affairs where it actually mattered. Nice speeches did Jack. Sure the EU was up his ar5e but look at them now. 
Key influencers were China, Russia and to a lesser degree the middle East. They all thought Obama was weak leadership. And they all positioned under his leadership. 
Could you imagine a dementia Biden?

Biden at this time will only hasten the end of US. Dems needed someone stronger. Wrong leader at this time in history.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Calming/chill is probably the worst thing that could happen at this stage. Obama's reign let the foxes into the hen house. Guy was weak in world affairs where it actually mattered. Nice speeches did Jack. Sure the EU was up his ar5e but look at them now.
> Key influencers were China, Russia and to a lesser degree the middle East. They all thought Obama was weak leadership. And they all positioned under his leadership.
> Could you imagine a dementia Biden?
> 
> Biden at this time will only hasten the end of US. Dems needed someone stronger. Wrong leader at this time in history.



As I said we don't know how Biden will go internationally but it's the domestic side that I was thinking of. The USA people need to start working together for the common good and a less divisive leader might be good, at least for a short time.
They really need a strong leader with the people's interests at heart but there isn't one available as s choice.


----------



## macca (23 June 2020)

I have said it before but surely in all of the USA there HAS to be two people that are better than these blokes, fair dinkum ! 

We complain about our pollies bl**dy hell our lot are geniuses


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The USA people need to start working together for the common good.




sad to say, the division runs very wide and deep. Hope I’m wrong, but Think we’ll only see further division and no return to a more compassionate and civilised society


----------



## MovingAverage (23 June 2020)

macca said:


> I have said it before but surely in all of the USA there HAS to be two people that are better than these blokes, fair dinkum !
> 
> We complain about our pollies bl**dy hell our lot are geniuses




there are a lot of folks much better than those two blokes, unfortunately they’re smart enough to know better than to go into American politics or not rich enough


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Calming/chill is probably the worst thing that could happen at this stage. Obama's reign let the foxes into the hen house. Guy was weak in world affairs where it actually mattered. Nice speeches did Jack. Sure the EU was up his ar5e but look at them now.
> Key influencers were China, Russia and to a lesser degree the middle East. They all thought Obama was weak leadership. And they all positioned under his leadership.
> Could you imagine a dementia Biden?
> 
> Biden at this time will only hasten the end of US. Dems needed someone stronger. Wrong leader at this time in history.




I think Biden will hasten the end of the USA, not just the Dems.


----------



## moXJO (23 June 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> As I said we don't know how Biden will go internationally but it's the domestic side that I was thinking of. The USA people need to start working together for the common good and a less divisive leader might be good, at least for a short time.
> They really need a strong leader with the people's interests at heart but there isn't one available as s choice.




Biden is definitely seen as less of a threat. Depends who he picks for VP. I'm not sure dems can be less divisive.
All the areas that are having major problems at the moment are democrat controlled. There is something deeply broken with their party. The new direction they are heading isn't just divisive, it's oppressive.

They need time in the wilderness.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (23 June 2020)

moXJO said:


> Biden is definitely seen as less of a threat. Depends who he picks for VP. I'm not sure dems can be less divisive.
> All the areas that are having major problems at the moment are democrat controlled. There is something deeply broken with their party. The new direction they are heading isn't just divisive, it's oppressive.
> 
> They need time in the wilderness.




I thought about this a bit more. I think Trump should jump on the front foot and call the 3 debates with Biden in Florida, 1 Rust Belt state, and 1 Corn Belt state. This will send the message that he cares and is in tune with people, while setting the battleground.


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> "You people" ?
> 
> Who do you think you are ?



That is quite an unusual thing to become offended about, Horace. As to who do I think I am, I am someone who does not appreciate being misrepresented that is all.

#all"youpeople"matter


----------



## SirRumpole (24 June 2020)

wayneL said:


> #all"youpeople"matter




Even "Leftie tribalists". ?


----------



## bellenuit (26 June 2020)

Doesn't sound to me like someone who is senile and incoherent.


----------



## bellenuit (26 June 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Doesn't sound to me like someone who is senile and incoherent.




...... and such a stark contrast to Trump's response to an important question by Hannity that Trump failed to answer...


----------



## IFocus (27 June 2020)

It will matter for Australia's future Trump is a massive risk.

Trumps admin is a revolving door based around Trumps random thoughts requiring being surrounded by sycophants.

Biden....surely they could have done better, still the shrills will make up all sorts of story's based on nothing of substance but fail to apply the same test / standards  to Trump.

I would expect business to be much the same (as with past Democrat admins remember Obama stumping up the banks FFS) with a couple of token welfare attempts to calm down the social issues which wont be addressed Republicans will block not much will change.

Given the Republicans have hocked the US future for ever I don't think Biden could do more damage than already done there.

Foreign policy wont change under Democrats (it never has previously) how ever would expect a return to closing up the western alliances to face off against China (as it should be) rather than the current haphazard approach based on Trumps re-election.

As for the VP all the possible candidates are pretty much ruthless (anyone bother to look up Kamala Harris prosecution record?) and conservative.

For Australia Biden is far the better choice as we come under pressure from China (this is our biggest issue going forward IMHO) as he is more old school as far as our alliance goes Trump is random and has no long term vision plan some thing a Biden admin would form.

Biden would also restore and fund departments badly needed by Australia for our defence contacts.


----------



## moXJO (27 June 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Doesn't sound to me like someone who is senile and incoherent.




He reads from a teleprompter. He even reads the typos.


----------



## fergee (11 August 2020)

Trump for the L 
Biden for the W 

Allan Lichtman prediction using his 13 keys model

Implications will be increased fiscal spending and gold and silver to rally hard among others.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 August 2020)

fergee said:


> Trump for the L
> Biden for the W
> 
> Allan Lichtman prediction using his 13 keys model
> ...



Isn't that the present? Increase in debt (even before covid), massive fiscal spending, rallying of gold and silver.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Isn't that the present? Increase in debt (even before covid), massive fiscal spending, rallying of gold and silver.




The professor's keys are interesting:





So according to the professor, Trump has 7 keys against him and you only need 6 keys against you to lose the election.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

fergee said:


> Trump for the L
> Biden for the W
> 
> Allan Lichtman prediction using his 13 keys model
> ...




I would have thought that the keys would have different weightings as their impacts aren't all equally proportional. The keys are subjective and open to interpretation. 

Let's see if Prof Lichtmann is correct this time.


----------



## fergee (11 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Isn't that the present? Increase in debt (even before covid), massive fiscal spending, rallying of gold and silver.




Even more so than now if the Democrats win.


----------



## fergee (11 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> The professor's keys are interesting:
> View attachment 107326
> 
> 
> So according to the professor, Trump has 7 keys against him and you only need 6 keys against you to lose the election.




His track record is solid too. Only one he got "wrong" was Gore vs Bush when Bush cheated.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

fergee said:


> His track record is solid too. Only one he got "wrong" was Gore vs Bush when Bush cheated.




The professor is pretty good, I give him credit.

This is my map at the moment, and I will pick all the states by the time we get to the election:


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2020)

fergee said:


> Even more so than now if the Democrats win.



Plus the end of US hegemony, end of USD as reserve currency, hyperinflation and a communist takeover.

Oz to be isolated and a massive, multi-decadal depression.

Mel Gibson canonized as a prophet.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> Plus the end of US hegemony, end of USD as reserve currency, hyperinflation and a communist takeover.
> 
> Oz to be isolated and a massive, multi-decadal depression.
> 
> Mel Gibson canonized as a prophet.




If Biden does become president; it will be the most socialist US government ever to take the White House.

We are all still waiting on who is going to be Biden's running mate.


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> If Biden does become president; it will be the most socialist US government ever to take the White House.
> 
> We are all still waiting on who is going to be Biden's running mate.



Yep, Komrade Biden is still waiting for word from Davos... Either that or he forgot who they told him it was to be.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> Yep, Komrade Biden is still waiting for word from Davos... Either that or he forgot who they told him it was to be.




I think Kamala Harris will be the running mate, Sports Bet @ $3.6:


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I think Kamala Harris will be the running mate, Sports Bet @ $3.6:
> 
> View attachment 107332



And the _ipso facto _presidential candidate.


----------



## macca (11 August 2020)

I am still amazed that the Dems cannot find anyone better than this guy


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

macca said:


> I am still amazed that the Dems cannot find anyone better than this guy




Me too. I would have thought that they could of easily found a Justin Trudeau equivalent.


----------



## macca (11 August 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Me too. I would have thought that they could of easily found a Justin Trudeau equivalent.




Exactly, surely they can find a person with suitable credentials who wants to be President.

Talk about a wasted opportunity, if the Dems had spent four years grooming a viable opponent to Trump they would blitz this election.

Instead they spent four years demonstrating that they do not support democracy.

Trump won the election, love him or hate him, he won, get over it and do better next time.


----------



## Knobby22 (11 August 2020)

I read that most of the Senators of both parties are the oldest in history and even new senators average 60.

The whole government needs reboot.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 August 2020)

I must agree with many comments on this thread. Biden will be a lame duck President, if he gets up. 

The basic standing of the USA is on display as an empire cresting it's peak. It is a weak entity unfit to rule itself let alone the world.

It is normal to have a Hobson's choice towards the end of an era. One just needs to look at Russia post USSR when that old drunk Boris Nikolayevich led the country. 

You either take one brain damaged old man from the Republican Party or another brain damaged old man from the Democrat Party, as President in 2021. 

As Hobson would say, "Just take a horse".

gg


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 August 2020)

macca said:


> Exactly, surely they can find a person with suitable credentials who wants to be President.
> 
> Talk about a wasted opportunity, if the Dems had spent four years grooming a viable opponent to Trump they would blitz this election.
> 
> ...





Whoever wins: they will want to win by a significant margin; otherwise the other side will claim election fraud/rigging and the extremists on both sides will start rioting and fighting each other.


----------



## IFocus (11 August 2020)

macca said:


> I am still amazed that the Dems cannot find anyone better than this guy




Agree but then thought that when Trump got voted in


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2020)

The Davos people have just reminded Joe that they picked Kamala as his VP running mate.

Intersectional perfection...
Disabled presidential candidate
An unlikeable black woman for VP

RIP meritocracy.


----------



## PZ99 (12 August 2020)

Looks like a safe bet to me.

Better get yer lawn in order


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (12 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> The Davos people have just reminded Joe that they picked Kamala as his VP running mate.
> 
> Intersectional perfection...
> Disabled presidential candidate
> ...




I picked it well, haha. I knew it was going to be Kamala.


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2020)

Joe Biden is pleased to be Kamalas' VP.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (12 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> Joe Biden is pleased to be Kamalas' VP.




I like that.

This is going to be an exciting few months.


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2020)

If the US wants more of this, then vote for a President Kamala.


----------



## Knobby22 (12 August 2020)

Good to see your considered analysis Dutchie.


----------



## basilio (12 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Good to see your considered analysis Dutchie.




When Only the  Best will do..


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Good to see your considered analysis Dutchie.



Glad you like it.


----------



## moXJO (12 August 2020)

Probably the most hollow ticket in history. Biden choosing  Kamala will split the base. Her history of jailing black men and then leaving them to basically work as slaves have put a lot off.


----------



## PZ99 (12 August 2020)

I think she's the extremist centrist


----------



## moXJO (12 August 2020)

PZ99 said:


> I think she's the extremist centrist



You mean "centrist" as in she was between the mattress and her boss as she slept her way to the top?


----------



## PZ99 (12 August 2020)

moXJO said:


> You mean "centrist" as in she was between the mattress and her boss as she slept her way to the top?



If that's how she got there she'll go down the same way


----------



## bellenuit (12 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> If the US wants more of this, then vote for a President Kamala.




But this is under the Trump presidency.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (12 August 2020)

bellenuit said:


> But this is under the Trump presidency.




I think that will happen if there is a small margin of victory, irrespective of which side wins. Both sides will claim voter fraud/rigging if the election isn't won by a substantial margin. Then the riots and civil unrest really begins. It will make the recent protests and riots look like a picnic.


----------



## dutchie (12 August 2020)

bellenuit said:


> But this is under the Trump presidency.




In Democrat run cities!
*Portland Riots: Day 62*


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (12 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> In Democrat run cities!
> *Portland Riots: Day 62*




Really bad reports about that city. I will never go there in my lifetime.


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2020)

bellenuit said:


> But this is under the Trump presidency.



As per @dutchie 's point, it is always democrat cities with this is happening.

Furthermore, can we blame the Trump presidency on the civil unrest at the moment? I think not.


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> As per @dutchie 's point, it is always democrat cities with this is happening.
> 
> Furthermore, can we blame the Trump presidency on the civil unrest at the moment? I think not.




The civil unrest is the best thing Trump has going for him at the moment.

Don’t dismiss the importance Americans place on law and order issues. It will be closer than people think. 

Of all the policies that he has tweeted about, argued over or contradicted himself over........it is ultimately COVID that looks like being his kryptonite - something he cannot manipulate, control or banish.

I am still amazed that arguably the most advanced, richest and developed nation on the planet can come up with Biden and Trump (with Kanye thrown in)!!!


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2020)

Duckman#72 said:


> The civil unrest is the best thing Trump has going for him at the moment.
> 
> Don’t dismiss the importance Americans place on law and order issues. It will be closer than people think.
> 
> ...



Yes.

The contest I would like to see is Rand Paul Vs Tulsi Gabbard.

I have my preference there, but also I would be happy to acquiesce to the other side, if necessary.


----------



## Purple XS2 (12 August 2020)

The difference between Trump's presidency, and a hypothetical Biden presidency, is that Trump picks his ministers (in US speak, secretaries of government departments) for their loyalty - to him.
Biden doesn't have be a genius, he doesn't even have to be awake: all he has to do is to nominate capable people to run the country's domestic agenda, and foreign relations. Then he can go back to sleep.
Worked just fine for Reagan, and in the US today, Reagan's tenure remains highly regarded.

Mind you, the rumours of Biden's senility are premature. Not too premature, but he's probably got enough brain cells to function for at least 3 more years.
Speaking of which, try digging up a few of the older Trump appearances on youtube etc: he's always been obnoxious, but there was a time when he was usually coherent.

but I must say it's a real education reading the reasons why some posters support Trump: If I didn't read such opinions, I would never have imagined such existed.

And finally, allow me to recommend some light reading:
_It can't happen here_, by Sinclair Lewis.
circa 1935.


----------



## wayneL (12 August 2020)

Likewise, bro.


----------



## IFocus (12 August 2020)

Purple XS2 said:


> The difference between Trump's presidency, and a hypothetical Biden presidency, is that Trump picks his ministers (in US speak, secretaries of government departments) for their loyalty - to him.
> Biden doesn't have be a genius, he doesn't even have to be awake: all he has to do is to nominate capable people to run the country's domestic agenda, and foreign relations. Then he can go back to sleep.
> Worked just fine for Reagan, and in the US today, Reagan's tenure remains highly regarded.
> 
> ...




Excellent post P-XS2 fully aware of "It Cant Happen Here" something the Trump supports may dodge


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 August 2020)

Purple XS2 said:


> Biden doesn't have be a genius, he doesn't even have to be awake: all he has to do is to nominate capable people to run the country's domestic agenda, and foreign relations. Then he can go back to sleep.




Good point, right out of the Obama playbook......South China Sea, North Korea, Iran??? Look away now......nothing  to see here....move along everyone.


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2020)

Report: Kamala Harris Already Vetting VP Picks

U.S.—Supporters of Kamala Harris have been eagerly awaiting an announcement on who her VP pick will be when she takes over as president approximately 5 minutes after Joe Biden is inaugurated. According to sources close to the campaign, she is already vetting possible candidates for the job. 

https://babylonbee.com/news
https://t.co/FWU6bb6kmh?amp=1


----------



## IFocus (13 August 2020)

Biden makes very pragmatic choice in Harris.

Harris is a powerful  pick for attack dog 1st job of VP something Pence lacks (in fact Pence lacks everything except the adoring look at Trump) hence Trumps nasty tag I think the democrats will be quietly happy Trump has used that label.

Unlike Pence Harris will voice her position with Biden not just be a lap dog.
Interestingly Harris is also a Democrat centrist politically and although wont be welcomed by the so called left (who are not left certainly would not get a vote in.....gasp Sweden) will stand OK with shifting conservatives generally with her prosecutor past.

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> Biden makes very pragmatic choice in Harris.
> 
> Harris is a powerful  pick for attack dog 1st job of VP something Pence lacks
> 
> Unlike Pence Harris will voice her position with Biden not just be a lap dog.



I agree with those comments Ifocus to a certain extent. 

It is difficult to simply compare VP running partners without looking at the overall team dynamics. You argue that Harris is a much better attack dog than Pence - no question there. But the last thing the Republicans need is two aggressive, loose cannon candidates working together. What the democrats want from Harris is much different to what the Republicans want from Pence.

A great case in point was the Qld election several years ago.....Campbell Neuman was Premier and was well known for his desire to slash and reduce public spending and public service numbers. He needed a deputy that put out fires, was a safe pair of hands that was seen as “in touch” with the community. Who was that person..........Jeff Seeney. The biggest headkicker in the National Party. The result........the biggest rout in Qld history. That team was doomed to failure because they didn’t compliment each other.

While it might appear a good strategic move to get a brash, confident, outspoken attack dog as VP - it also allows the Republicans to say............”have a good look at her - she’s going to be your President”.  I can’t think of too many US Presidents that have been elected based on the energy, drive, outspokenness and political activism of the VP. 

The difference this year is COVID and Biden’s age. I assume he will be kept in the basement more often than not. Usually the running mate is the “running behind mate”. 

It will be interesting how this is marketed (and seen by the US public). Fascinating couple months ahead.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2020)

I think you guys are trying to put lipstick on a pig. she is not like in the African American community, indeed she is not even African-American as claimed. She comes from Jamaican and Indian blood. undoubtedly some negroid genes there but not really African-American.

Then there is the legacy of tulsi gabbard ripping her face off in the debates regarding her own drug use and problematic record as a prosecutor.

Plus there is a bunch of other stuff that Trump is going to have some fun with.

In my opinion they have just made it harder for themselves to win the presidency.... I reckon Trump et al would've cracked a bottle of Dom Perignon when she was announced.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 August 2020)

I very much doubt Trump is happy with the choice, Wayne.
Biden hired an attack dog, a professional prosecutor.
If nothing else it will be fun to watch.

Exhibit 1.

"He inherited the longest economic expansion in history from Barack Obama and Joe Biden. And then, like everything else he inherited, he ran it straight into the ground" --
@KamalaHarris


----------



## IFocus (13 August 2020)

Duckman#72 said:


> I agree with those comments Ifocus to a certain extent.
> 
> It is difficult to simply compare VP running partners without looking at the overall team dynamics. You argue that Harris is a much better attack dog than Pence - no question there. But the last thing the Republicans need is two aggressive, loose cannon candidates working together. What the democrats want from Harris is much different to what the Republicans want from Pence.
> 
> ...




Excellent points Duckman


----------



## IFocus (13 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> I think you guys are trying to put lipstick on a pig. she is not like in the African American community, indeed she is not even African-American as claimed. She comes from Jamaican and Indian blood. undoubtedly some negroid genes there but not really African-American.
> 
> Then there is the legacy of tulsi gabbard ripping her face off in the debates regarding her own drug use and problematic record as a prosecutor.
> 
> ...





Totally agree in regards of Trump supporters however that's not what Biden is chasing its the conservative Republicans / Independents that hate Trump with a passion Harris will pickup a few of them as she dismantles Trump each time she is wheeled out by the campaign


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2020)

Dudes, her own colleague destroyed her popularity from 15% down to about 6% in a 2 minute diatribe.... And someone as sweet as Tulsi.

Once the Pubs go to work on her they will rip her face off. Essentially lost most of the black vote for a start.


----------



## moXJO (13 August 2020)

Sanders base literally are calling to defund the police and Biden jams a top cop in position. She has a huge list of anti black transgressions.

If its played right it could cause enough dems to turn off voting.


----------



## PZ99 (13 August 2020)

She's like Peter Dutton with knockers...

Oooh Lookie > here's one for starters


----------



## sptrawler (13 August 2020)

macca said:


> I have said it before but surely in all of the USA there HAS to be two people that are better than these blokes, fair dinkum !
> 
> We complain about our pollies bl**dy hell our lot are geniuses



Yes when you see the ridiculous things that happen in the U.S, it really is hard to understand how people can push for a republic, with a straight face.


----------



## macca (13 August 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Yes when you see the ridiculous things that happen in the U.S, it really is hard to understand how people can push for a republic, with a straight face.




Most countries in the world are republics, I am not real fussed about Charlie be the boss of Oz to be honest.

I think we are grown up enough to stand on our own two feet, we would still have our affiliations with the major democracies, UK, USA, Canada, Japan etc


----------



## moXJO (13 August 2020)

PZ99 said:


> She's like Peter Dutton with knockers...
> 
> Oooh Lookie > here's one for starters
> 
> View attachment 107493



You won comment of the year !

Joe what's his prize?


----------



## sptrawler (13 August 2020)

macca said:


> Most countries in the world are republics, I am not real fussed about Charlie be the boss of Oz to be honest.
> 
> I think we are grown up enough to stand on our own two feet, we would still have our affiliations with the major democracies, UK, USA, Canada, Japan etc



Well if you read this forum, you wouldnt think the U.S is anything special and it is all grown up.
I know I would rather have prime minister before most of ours, than president.
Im yet to see many of them act grown up.
Just my opinion.


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2020)

macca said:


> Most countries in the world are republics, I am not real fussed about Charlie be the boss of Oz to be honest.
> 
> I think we are grown up enough to stand on our own two feet, we would still have our affiliations with the major democracies, UK, USA, Canada, Japan etc



Charlie's the deal breaker for me too

If only they didn't try to screw us over with a ratsh1t republican model....

Give us a decent model and I reckon it's a done deal.


----------



## dutchie (14 August 2020)

Kamala Harris Humbled To Have Been Chosen Exclusively For Her Race, Gender

U.S.—In a tearful "thank-you" to Joe Biden this week, Kamala Harris expressed how deeply humbled she was to have been chosen for VP based solely on her race and her gender. According to sources in the Democrat Party, Harris has both the required number of chromosomes in her cells, and also the right amount of melanin in the epidermis that protects her internal organs.

"My woman-ness and my black-ness are by far my two best qualities," said Harris. "As it turns out, I've been qualified to run for VP since birth!"

According to experts, no one has ever exhibited such a precisely perfect combination of genetic factors before. Scientists hope this may usher in a more progressive era where every leader is chosen based on immutable physical characteristics rather than outdated concepts such as character and competence.

Kamala Harris has a reputation for indiscriminately rounding up people and throwing them in jail for some reason. America's minority population have reported looking forward to seeing what it might be like to be prosecuted and imprisoned by a woman of color.


----------



## dutchie (14 August 2020)




----------



## basilio (14 August 2020)

*Tomgram: Andrew Bacevich, The First Two Weeks*
Posted by Andrew Bacevich at 8:00am, August 13, 2020.

Follow TomDispatch on Twitter @TomDispatch.

Give the president, his administration, and his party credit. They’re doing their damnedest to undermine this election and elections to come: from voter suppression to selling doubt about the most basic aspects of American democracy (including voting by mail), from undermining the postal service that will deliver vast numbers of mail-in ballots during a pandemic moment to claiming ahead of time that the vote is rigged (and not by Republicans). And don’t forget the way they’re screwing up the census count (key to future elections). Admittedly it’s already quite a record, but I’ll tell you what worries me right now: a story that got only the most modest coverage when, in my opinion, it should have been front-page screaming headlines followed by much outrage.

Here’s its essence: Donald Trump recently appointed a retired brigadier general named Anthony Tata as deputy undersecretary of defense for policy, the number three position at the Pentagon. Tata had, of course, praised the president fulsomely (and attacked his enemies) on Fox News and, in recent years, had also managed to make various strikingly racist and wildly Islamophobic comments, including calling former president Barack Obama a “terrorist leader” and his wife Michelle “borderline treasonous.” The president got Tata a “temporary” appointment after even Senate Republicans refused to hold confirmation hearings for him. That means the retired brigadier general should still be in place at the Pentagon after the election.

Why should any of this matter if Joe Biden wins? Because if Donald Trump (predictably) declares that election a fraud (which he even did in the 2016 election when he won) and refuses to leave the White House, who’s going to get him out of there? Not, certainly, the U.S. military if the Pentagon is staffed by and stuffed with Trump favorites and flacks. With that grim thought in mind, it’s also worth imagining a future in which Joe Biden does find himself in the Oval Office on January 20th in a moment guaranteed to be one of pandemic (and other kinds of) chaos in the wake of the singularly worst administration in American history. That, as it happens, is the subject _TomDispatch_ regular Andrew Bacevich, author most recently of _The Age of Illusions: How America Squandered Its Cold War Victory_, takes up today. _Tom
_
_*Biden Wins*_
_*Then What?*_
_By Andrew Bacevich

Assume Joe Biden wins the presidency. Assume as well that he genuinely intends to repair the damage our country has sustained since we declared ourselves history’s “Indispensable Nation,” compounded by the traumatic events of 2020 that demolished whatever remnants of that claim survived. Assume, that is, that this aging career politician and creature of the Washington establishment really intends to salvage something of value from all that has been lost.

http://www.tomdispatch.com/post/176740/tomgram:_andrew_bacevich,_the_first_two_weeks/#more
_


----------



## dutchie (14 August 2020)

Biden choosing Kamala - Ha ha ha ha 
Joe does not even know who he is,  let alone what or who the VP is.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

I had to laugh at the use of the term "fulsomely praised" in that article @basilio, considering the effusive fulsomeness(sic) bestowed upon Komrade Kamala by the left wing media.

I don't think even Mother Teresa ever received such extravagant praise. I'll bet even Komrade Obama, himself the recipient of lavish glorification (which proved to be undeserved), is experiencing pangs of jealousy.

LMAO


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

Only a fool would count their chickens before they hatch, but.... Hmmmmm


----------



## PZ99 (14 August 2020)

That poll is about 5 months old and worth about two dead flies.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

PZ99 said:


> That poll is about 5 months old and worth about two dead flies.



And it's actually quite hard to find the up-to-date model... I can't find it anywhere.

But this sort of modelling is much more interesting than the usual polls which have proven to be wildly inaccurate.


----------



## PZ99 (14 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> And it's actually quite hard to find the up-to-date model... I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> But this sort of modelling is much more interesting than the usual polls which have proven to be wildly inaccurate.



The reason it's not up to date is because their policy is no modelling after March.

Or at least it was last time I looked.

"The PRIMARY MODEL gives President Donald Trump a 91% chance of winning the 2020 presidential election, with Democrat Joe Biden having just a 9% chance. Trump would get 362 electoral votes, Biden 176.  This forecast is unconditional and final; hence not subject to any updating. It was first posted March 2, 2020, on Twitter."

http://primarymodel.com/

But... too many things have happened since then.. big things


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

PZ99 said:


> The reason it's not up to date is because their policy is no modelling after March.
> 
> Or at least it was last time I looked.
> 
> ...



That's a shame it would be really interesting to see that analysis as we get closer


----------



## IFocus (14 August 2020)

basilio said:


> *Tomgram: Andrew Bacevich, The First Two Weeks*
> Posted by Andrew Bacevich at 8:00am, August 13, 2020.
> 
> Follow TomDispatch on Twitter @TomDispatch.
> ...




Really hard to understand how people can support this that believe in basic freedoms such as the right to vote.


----------



## basilio (14 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> Really hard to understand how people can support this that believe in basic freedoms such as the right to vote.




Should they be asked ? 
Given the opportunity to explain their POV?
Most welcome.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> Really hard to understand how people can support this that believe in basic freedoms such as the right to vote.



Mail in is subject to fraud. Fraud is not democratic.

Listen, this is a country where the Komrades in the democommies even object to voter ID.

It is intrinsic democracy that a photo be able to identify themselves an order to prevent voter fraud.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> It is intrinsic democracy that a photo be able to identify themselves an order to prevent voter fraud.




I've been voting almost 50 years and I've never been asked for photo ID. I guess I must be a fraud.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I've been voting almost 50 years and I've never been asked for photo ID. I guess I must be a fraud.



I can't remember ever not having to produce some sort of verification of ID, either your little slip that they mail you or licence or similar.

True not necessarily photo ID but you need to be able to verify that you are on the role


----------



## SirRumpole (14 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> I can't remember ever not having to produce some sort of verification of ID, either your little slip that they mail you or licence or similar.
> 
> True not necessarily photo ID but you need to be able to verify that you are on the role




Yeah, I go in, tell them my name, they tell me my address and cross it off.


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Yeah, I go in, tell them my name, they tell me my address and cross it off.



Bloody bushies


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

On Komrade Kamala


----------



## IFocus (14 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> Mail in is subject to fraud. Fraud is not democratic.
> 
> Listen, this is a country where the Komrades in the democommies even object to voter ID.
> 
> It is intrinsic democracy that a photo be able to identify themselves an order to prevent voter fraud.




Surely you understand the politics around mail in votes which has been used since Linclon.

Believing Trumps unsubstantiated claims on this matter? 

The only fraud being committed here is by......you know who!

The only person who is standing in the way of the US democracy is Trump, Australia being a good example of postal / absentee voting where there is no question of fraud.

A quick look at wiki

"As of July 2020, five states – Colorado, Hawaii, Oregon, Utah and Washington – hold elections almost entirely by mail. Postal voting is an option in 33 states and the District of Columbia. Other states allow postal voting only in certain circumstances, though the COVID-19 pandemic in 2020 has prompted further discussion about relaxing some of those restrictions." 

*Republican views in 2020[edit]*
In May 2020, President Donald Trump began to claim that postal voting was highly vulnerable to fraud, stating that postal ballots will be "substantially fraudulent. Mail boxes will be robbed, ballots will be forged & even illegally printed out & fraudulently signed".[113] *Republican politicians are divided on the issue, with some making similar claims about fraud, while others – including a considerable portion of Republican senators – have disavowed Trump's claims.*[114][93][115] *Experts disagree with the claims of substantial fraud*.[88]

On July 30, 2020 President Trump seemingly suggested postponing the 2020 presidential election based on his unsubstantiated claims about extensive postal voting fraud.[116][117][118][119] Article II, Section I, Clause IV of the Constitution gives Congress the power to determine the date of election day; 3 U.S.C. § 1 currently establishes November 3 as the election day.


----------



## IFocus (14 August 2020)

This is what an attack on democracy looks like.


*Trump says he opposes funding USPS because of mail-in voting*

President Donald Trump said Thursday that he opposes much-needed funding for the United States Postal Service because he doesn't want to see it used for mail-in voting this November.

By directly linking USPS funding to mail-in voting, Trump is fueling allegations that he is trying to manipulate the postal system for political gain. The pandemic has led to record-shattering levels of voting-by-mail, but Trump has tried to restrict the voting method because he says it will hurt his re-election and Republicans across the board.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/13/politics/trump-usps-funding-comments-2020-election/index.html


----------



## wayneL (14 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> Surely you understand the politics around mail in votes which has been used since Linclon.
> 
> Believing Trumps unsubstantiated claims on this matter?
> 
> ...



Look, a case can be made for almost anything. What seems to be unequivocal, is that the mail in voting system in the US is subject to fraud.

I don't care whether that favours the democrats or favours the republicans, I just want to see in any of our Western democracies that true vine of what democracy is.

Whatever system is being used if the possibility of voter fraud is removed then I am in favour.

However I have one reservation about mail in voting in that the vote is cast at some point prior to the actual election date. This means that the voter is not able to consider every issue that has been raised up to that critical point in time.

As per usual, it case can be made for and against that, but I think that, whether right or wrong, everyone should make the decision at the same point in time, on a particular day in November. ( If speaking about the US elections)

This is how electoral campaigns work where by sensitive information may be released at the last moment for voters to consider. Indeed that also has its faults but every voter should be privy to the same information when making the decision.


----------



## macca (14 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Yeah, I go in, tell them my name, they tell me my address and cross it off.




metoo............. never been asked for ID ever


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2020)

macca said:


> metoo............. never been asked for ID ever



same.

People in Australia think its every persons vote is equal and fair and free elections are normal and then think that applies to the USA, big mistake.

Unlike Australia where we have an independent electoral commission, their system is run by politicians so gerrymandering etc. can occur.  They also have many methods to make sure people don't turn up. We shall see all of them over the coming weeks as the Republicans are desperate.

It's still the wild west over there except more dishonest.


----------



## macca (14 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> same.
> 
> People in Australia think its every persons vote is equal and fair and free elections are normal and then think that applies to the USA, big mistake.
> 
> ...




I would be exceedingly surprised if one side was "honest" and the other not.............

I am certain that both sides do their utmost to get elected by fair means or foul.

Both sides have been in power, both sides have made changes to suit themselves and both sides have complained about the other being cheats at some stage.

We are talking politicians here


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2020)

macca said:


> I would be exceedingly surprised if one side was "honest" and the other not.............
> 
> I am certain that both sides do their utmost to get elected by fair means or foul.
> 
> ...



I know  People can protest to the judiciary but that's been politicised also. Heaps of countries who have similar systems end up as dictatorships. Its a flawed system.


----------



## moXJO (14 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> Surely you understand the politics around mail in votes which has been used since Linclon.
> 
> Believing Trumps unsubstantiated claims on this matter?
> 
> ...



Ballot harvesting is the problem. And dems are guilty of it.


----------



## dutchie (15 August 2020)

AOC Cast As Tree At Convention

WASHINGTON, D.C.—The list of speakers for the Democratic National Convention has been released. And while “Squad” member Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez will be on stage, she will be in the non-speaking role of a tree.


“It’s a very prominent role,” Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi explained. “She’ll be on stage a lot, standing in the background while people like Bill Clinton, Mike Bloomberg, and John Kasich speak. Plus, Ocasio-Cortez loves the environment, which I believe involves trees or something. At least that's what my butler said last time he went outside to fetch me ice cream.”

It’s unclear how Ocasio-Cortez can help further her left-wing agenda as a tree, as she has been told all she is to do is “stand very still and smile.” Ocasio-Cortez hasn’t yet commented on her role; she’s not allowed to speak since she’s supposed to be “getting in character.”


----------



## basilio (18 August 2020)

Day one of the Virtual Democratic Convention
Highlights

Michelle Obama eviscerated Donald Trump. Nailed him to floor.
Republicans got more air time than Progressives ! Powerful speechs

Bernie Sanders on  board as a uniter
Plus more
*Michelle Obama's speech slammed Donald Trump. Here's what else happened at day 1 of the Democratic National Convention*
She called out Donald Trump. By name. Something that she explicitly didn't do in 2016:

*"So let me be as honest and clear as I possibly can. Donald Trump is the wrong president for our country. He has had more than enough time to prove that he can do the job, but he is clearly in over his head. He cannot meet this moment. He simply cannot be who we need him to be for us. It is what it is."*
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08-18/michelle-obamas-speech-at-the-dnc-went-after-trump/12566468


----------



## basilio (18 August 2020)




----------



## moXJO (18 August 2020)

When is Biden doing a proper interview? 
He is one of the only presidential candidates to skip any form of questioning.


----------



## moXJO (18 August 2020)

basilio said:


>




Funny stuff. Democrats are basically burning down their cities and bashing honest people.


----------



## basilio (18 August 2020)

*Biden seeks to win over progressives and Republicans on night one*
Presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden gambled on Monday night that he could use his nominating convention to win over skeptical progressives and swing Republicans, a balancing act his campaign hopes will cut off President Trump’s path to reelection.

The first night of the Democratic nominating convention featured primetime addresses from Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.), who led the progressive challenge to Biden during the primaries, and former Ohio Gov. John Kasich (R), who ran for president against Trump in the GOP primaries in 2016.

https://thehill.com/homenews/campai...ver-progressives-and-republicans-on-night-one


----------



## moXJO (18 August 2020)

basilio said:


> *Biden seeks to Fall over progressives and Republicans on night one*



I think they made a typo. Original headline above.


----------



## wayneL (18 August 2020)

moXJO said:


> I think they made a typo. Original headline above.



These people are actually very quaint in their naivety.

Amateur propaganda is actually quite funny.


----------



## basilio (19 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> On Komrade Kamala





A lighter touch thank you..


----------



## basilio (19 August 2020)

If anyone (Hi Wayne ..)  wants some more juicy dirt of Kamala Harris I found a site that brought together all the usual stories spread by the usual suspects.
Go for it. 
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/8/14/21368135/kamala-harris-joe-biden-misinformation-birtherism


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2020)

basilio said:


> A lighter touch thank you..




Comedy is dead


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2020)

basilio said:


> If anyone (Hi Wayne ..)  wants some more juicy dirt of Kamala Harris I found a site that brought together all the usual stories spread by the usual suspects.
> Go for it.
> https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/8/14/21368135/kamala-harris-joe-biden-misinformation-birtherism



As you know bas, I never bought into the Obama birther theory, sans seeing convincing evidence. There were enough I disliked about him already to satisfy my disapproval.

As for Kamala, "just the facts ma'am", of which there are plenty.

We don't need no stinkin' conspiracy theories


----------



## dutchie (19 August 2020)

John F Kennedy would be rolling over in his grave if he saw the two clowns leading the Democrats.


----------



## IFocus (19 August 2020)

See Republicans lining up to talk for and vote for Biden.....you cannot make this stuff up its extraordinary times.


----------



## dutchie (20 August 2020)

Breaking News

Biden makes coherent speech.
"My doc says I don't have Alzheimer's, dementia, or Alzheimer's," he said confidently. "Oh, and he also cleared me of Alzheimer's."


----------



## Knobby22 (20 August 2020)

IFocus said:


> See Republicans lining up to talk for and vote for Biden.....you cannot make this stuff up its extraordinary times.



The Republican one is coming up. They would be stupid not to get a famous Democrat to say he is going to vote Trump (surely they have enough dirt on someone).


----------



## wayneL (20 August 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> The Republican one is coming up. They would be stupid not to get a famous Democrat to say he is going to vote Trump (surely they have enough dirt on someone).



Republicans have only just started working out the rules of the game as they are, so don't be surprised if they haven't worked out such a simple strategy yet.

I reckon they'll take a more old-fashioned approach... However I keep wondering if the "rules for radicals" approach of the Dems actually counterproductive... And the republicans realise that?


----------



## basilio (21 August 2020)

*Former Republican CIA, FBI heads and national security officials to back Biden*
Tim Reid
4 Min Read



LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Over 70 former Republican national security officials including ex-CIA and FBI chiefs will endorse Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden on Friday while launching a scathing indictment of President Donald Trump, calling him corrupt and unfit to serve.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ecurity-officials-to-back-biden-idUSKBN25G2C5


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2020)

Whatever happens, it's going to be clusterBleep. 

Gut feeling is The Donald will scrape through.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 August 2020)

Biden seems to be making the same mistakes as Shorten.


Going on about climate change when there are other priorities.

I'm not saying he shouldn't DO anything about CC and the deserving poor, but he also has to go for the middle ground who want reward for effort and have to pay the costs.

That was Labor's mistake to ignore middle Australia , I hope Biden doesn't do something similar.


----------



## dutchie (21 August 2020)

Charming Biden supporters


----------



## dutchie (21 August 2020)

Man Who Has Been In Government For Nearly 50 Years (and has done F all) Promises To Fix Government


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> Charming Biden supporters




The left really have gone psycho over there.


----------



## sptrawler (21 August 2020)

wayneL said:


> Whatever happens, it's going to be clusterBleep.
> 
> Gut feeling is The Donald will scrape through.



I know nothing about U.S politics, but I had a phone call with my oldest son a few days ago andhe seems to have taken an interest, his take is that there is a strong swing to the right, he said there is a a big backlash against a strong PC movement.
Interesting to wait and see IMO.


----------



## dutchie (22 August 2020)

Breaking News ...

Biden sniffs woman's hair, becomes disoriented, can't remember his name.


----------



## SirRumpole (22 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> Breaking News ...
> 
> Biden sniffs woman's hair, becomes disoriented, can't remember his name.




Replace Biden with Trump and your statement seems equally if not more credible.


----------



## basilio (22 August 2020)

Latest National Poll gives Biden a commanding lead.






https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-08...convention-plan-to-beat-donald-trump/12577556


----------



## basilio (22 August 2020)

More details on current polling across the various electoral colleges.
But it's along way to go.






https://ig.ft.com/us-election-2020/

................................................
*Further background on Polling in the US*

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-ta...-about-election-polling-in-the-united-states/


----------



## dutchie (22 August 2020)

This was the entertainment at the 2020 Democratic National Convention.


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)




----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

OR   "Make My Son Rich Again"


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Replace Biden with Trump and your statement seems equally if not more credible.



Very original comment.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> Very original comment.




But true.


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> But true.



So sad.


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

*Not Again!? Joe Biden Accused Of Plagiarizing Canadian Politician In DNC Speech.*

They say you can’t teach an old dog new tricks, and when it comes to Joe Biden, it appears that really is true.
Joe Biden has been* dogged by plagiarism accusations for years,* and his Thursday night speech formally accepting the Democratic nomination for president will not go down in history as a speech he wasn’t accused of plagiarizing.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...d-plagiarizing-canadian-politician-dnc-speech


----------



## SirRumpole (23 August 2020)

dutchie said:


> *Not Again!? Joe Biden Accused Of Plagiarizing Canadian Politician In DNC Speech.*
> 
> They say you can’t teach an old dog new tricks, and when it comes to Joe Biden, it appears that really is true.
> Joe Biden has been* dogged by plagiarism accusations for years,* and his Thursday night speech formally accepting the Democratic nomination for president will not go down in history as a speech he wasn’t accused of plagiarizing.
> ...




You may be our first case of BDS.


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> You may be our first case of BDS.



It's more likely to be HDS.


----------



## dutchie (23 August 2020)

Biden will not do any debates because he cannot put two words together let alone two sentences.


----------



## dutchie (25 August 2020)

*News Release*.

Hopeful presidential candidate, Joe Biden, has developed a plan to help the US economy – tourism.

In a press release today, Biden stated that he intends to develop tourism in Democrat run Cities all around the country.

“You know how Australia has whale watching tours along their east coast, with guaranteed sightings, well we are going to do the same with riots”, he said.

“Tourists can come along and see real and live riots and looting from the safety of their own armour-platted buses”, he specified.

“We can *guarantee* a riot every day and also a nightly event, that will focus on looting”, he boasted.

The Mayor of Portland, Ted Wheeler, was very excited and eager to develop this Biden initiative. “We will instruct our police force to stand down so that the riots and looting can get better and better”, he exalted, “there will not be any disappointed tourists leaving our town”.

“Republican cities will not be left out of this initiative”, Biden stated, “they will be able to provide accommodation, meals, organize tours and transport the tourists to the Democrat Riot Cities.”

“It’s a win-win situation for the US”, said President in waiting, Kamala Harris.


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2020)

LMFAO


----------



## PZ99 (1 September 2020)

He didn't nod his head... BOOO !


----------



## dutchie (3 September 2020)

I am sure Biden will get or be exposed to Covid-19 soon so that he will have to isolate and not be able to do the debates.
Fake news.


----------



## qldfrog (3 September 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I've been voting almost 50 years and I've never been asked for photo ID. I guess I must be a fraud.



The Australian system as in many other areas is utterly naive and actually ripe for mass vote frauds.
I believe it has not been significant so far..well i hope... Due to the mostly british cultural heritage.as population cultural background changes, we might be in for a rude shock
From memory, was not one of the ethic crook in Sydney famous for luxury car wedding actually elected?


----------



## basilio (4 September 2020)

*Biden warns Trump ‘legitimizes dark side of human nature’ in Kenosha visit*
Joe Biden said he sought common ground while Trump, he said, stoked division and was actively obstructing racial progress

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Thursday warned that Donald Trump’s behavior “legitimizes the dark side of human nature”. He made the remarks during a visit to Wisconsin, where he spoke by phone to Jacob Blake, a Black man whose shooting by a white police officer renewed nationwide protests against systemic racism.

.....At a press conference on Thursday, the Wisconsin governor, Tony Evers, a Democrat who asked Trump not to come to Kenosha, said he would have preferred if both candidates stayed away.

Striking a somber tone, Biden sat quietly at the front of the church, listening to the speakers, who included a local Black Lives Matter activist, a fireman and a woman whose business had been looted.

In his remarks, Biden condemned acts of violence. “Regardless of how angry you are, if you loot or you burn you ought to be held accountable, period,” he said during his remarks at the church. “It just cannot be tolerated, across the board.”

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...itimizes-dark-side-human-nature-kenosha-visit


----------



## dutchie (4 September 2020)

basilio said:


> In his remarks, Biden condemned acts of violence. “Regardless of how angry you are, if you loot or you burn you ought to be held accountable, period,” he said during his remarks at the church. “It just cannot be tolerated, across the board.”




Took him over three months. Minor details. Oh that's right the polls were bad for him.


----------



## dutchie (5 September 2020)

James Woods
@RealJamesWoods

No wonder Democrats are going apeshit...




US Marshals find missing teen girls on Cleveland’s West Side as part of Operation Safety Net
U.S. Marshals and Cleveland police officers found two more missing children, this time on the city’s West Side on Thursday afternoon.
kfvs12.com


----------



## dutchie (5 September 2020)

This what Biden is for.






Andy Ngô
@MrAndyNgo

Rochester, N.Y.: #BLM rioters swarm a restaurant and knock over the dining tables.












From
@SCOOTERCASTER (FNTV)
12:34 PM · Sep 5, 2020·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## dutchie (6 September 2020)

Breaking News.
The Democrats have employed 10 translators to attend the three debates.
A spokesman for the Democrats has explained, "We figure that between the 10 translators they will come up with a reasonable estimation of what Biden says during the debates."


----------



## dutchie (7 September 2020)




----------



## dutchie (8 September 2020)

This what the Biden supporters want.








*No stock market. No stock forum. No freedom of speech.*


----------



## bellenuit (8 September 2020)

dutchie said:


> This what the Biden supporters want.




Really?


----------



## Lucky777 (8 September 2020)

wayneL said:


> LMFAO





it’s like a YouTube edit gone bad haha


----------



## dutchie (17 September 2020)

Joe Biden listed as criminal suspect in Ukranian court


----------



## dutchie (19 September 2020)

*Biden Says Trump Is Responsible For All Deaths Throughout Human History Since The Dawn Of Time.

Promises to eliminate all deaths if elected President.*

September 18th, 2020





29Shares
22SHARE
3SHARE
SHARE
SCRANTON, PA—At a town hall event Thursday night, Biden claimed that Donald Trump is responsible for all deaths throughout human history since the dawn of creation.

"Cain and Abel? That was Trump. Genghis Khan? Trump. Black Death? Yep, you guessed it: Trump," Biden said, carefully reading off his teleprompter. "It's science. You can't argue with science. Do you know who tries to argue with science? Dummies, that's who. And you don't want to be a dummy."
At this point, his teleprompter malfunctioned.
"You know, a ventriloquist came through our town with a dummy back in, oh, 1945 or so. Right after the war. Nice guy! The dummy, that is. The ventriloquist was kind of a meanie. We used to play tricks on him, giving him turnip juice and telling him it was moonshine. We were quite the ne'er-do-wells back then. A real gang of rapscallions."
The teleprompter kicked back in.
"As your president, I promise to make sure there is no more death. I will eradicate it for good on day one of my presidency. Why didn't Trump ever do something like this? I'll tell you why: because he is a dummy."
"Oh no," muttered an aide.
"You know, a ventriloquist came through our town with a dummy..."


----------



## bellenuit (19 September 2020)

dutchie said:


> *Biden Says Trump Is Responsible For All Deaths Throughout Human History Since The Dawn Of Time.*




Dutchie, the difference between your "humourous" posts about Biden and those made against Trump, is that your sources have to make them up, whereas the other side simply quote Trump verbatim.


----------



## dutchie (19 September 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Dutchie, the difference between your "humourous" posts about Biden and those made against Trump, is that your sources have to make them up, whereas the other side simply quote Trump verbatim.



No, the difference is that we laugh at both types of "humourous" posts (whether making fun of Trump or Biden), whilst the left just like hating Trump (starting from* before* his inauguration , nearly four years ago).


----------



## moXJO (19 September 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Dutchie, the difference between your "humourous" posts about Biden and those made against Trump, is that your sources have to make them up, whereas the other side simply quote Trump verbatim.



Actually Biden is saying similar dumb sht, that gets fact checked and found to be lies.

Some other interesting stats:



> *Numbers Don't Lie: Trump Answers a Lot More Questions From Reporters Than Biden*
> Bronson Stocking | Sep 16, 2020 8:35 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## basilio (29 September 2020)

....the president tweeted about the debate: “Joe Biden just announced that he will not agree to a Drug Test. Gee, I wonder why?”

There is no evidence that Biden is taking drugs.

Kate Bedingfield, Biden’s deputy campaign manager, has responded to such claims in unusually blunt terms by stating: “Vice-President Biden intends to deliver his debate answers in words.* If the president thinks his best case is made in urine he can have at it. We’d expect nothing less from Donald Trump, who pissed away the chance to protect the lives of 200K Americans when he didn’t make a plan to stop Covid-19.”*









						Trump reels from taxes bombshell as he gets set for crunch debate with Biden
					

President under pressure from New York Times revelations that detail his chronic financial losses and years of tax avoidance




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## noirua (1 October 2020)

Vice President Biden's health record is far from good but he has been given an OK for a first term as President:


There is no new notable change in Biden’s medical history based on previous medical records released during his time as vice president. Biden survived two brain aneurysms in the late 1980s — one did not rupture. And while the condition was later complicated by subsequent deep vein thrombosis and pulmonary embolism, O'Connor states there are currently no serious threats to Biden’s health and medical conditions from his past are currently under control.

Biden is taking blood thinners and medication for acid reflux, cholesterol and seasonal allergies. Dr. John Torres, an NBC News medical correspondent, notes that acid reflux can occasionally cause a hoarse voice, which has become noticeable at times on the campaign trail. 


O’Connor has been Biden’s primary physician since 2009, and also released the results of Biden's most recent physical exam, which showed him to be in stable health. Notably, his doctor points out that Biden’s good health can be attributed to his decision not to smoke, drink and commitment to working out “at least five days per week.”








						Joe Biden releases medical assessment, described as 'healthy, vigorous'
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden released a medical assessment from his doctor on Tuesday that described the 77-year-old as a "healthy, vigorous" man who can "successfully execute the duties of the presidency."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## noirua (9 November 2020)

Jim Rickards First Take: Life Under Biden, the Next Four Years
					

It’s becoming increasingly evident that Joe Biden is likely to win the election. He’s now taken the lead in Pennsylvania, which Trump needs ...




					jimrickards.blogspot.com


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2020)

I wish President-Elect Biden all good health and vigour in his presidency. Thank gawd the Orange Fool was defeated. 

Whether he is good or bad for Australia remains to be seen.

gg


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I wish President-Elect Biden all good health and vigour in his presidency. Thank gawd the Orange Fool was defeated.
> 
> Whether he is good or bad for Australia remains to be seen.
> 
> gg



Assuming Biden does in fact win, it's going to be like Weekend at Bernie's for two years and one day, at which time the strings and props, holding up the foetid and demented shell will be taken away.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Assuming Biden does in fact win, it's going to be like Weekend at Bernie's for two years and one day, at which time the strings and props, holding up the foetid and demented shell will be taken away.




You know you are over the top. Is this how you are going to be for the next 4 years?


----------



## dutchie (9 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> You know you are over the top. Is this how you are going to be for the next 4 years?



Ha Ha Ha,  The people who have been whinging for four years are now whinging about the tables being turned.

You can't make up this comedy.


----------



## PZ99 (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Assuming Biden does in fact win, it's going to be like Weekend at Bernie's for two years and one day, at which time the strings and props, holding up the foetid and demented shell will be taken away.



Sounds like you need a free kick mate 









						Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez ends truce by warning ‘incompetent’ Democratic party
					

New York representative denies Movement for Black Lives and Green New Deal cost seats




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> Ha Ha Ha,  The people who have been whinging for four years are now whinging about the tables being turned.
> 
> You can't make up this comedy.



In other words yes.

Why can't we show a bit of perspective, we are in Australia after all.

You can have a go and go hard, really hard. But over the top rhetoric?

It's just the hate that gets me down and that's with Orr and Bas sometimes too. Come on, its not a footy team. Some things Trump did were good, some bad, Some things Biden does will be bad abut there will be some good also.

Just feel like some think we are barracking for a footy team.

Now as some has stated here, we are now going to have a war with Russia and Biden is going to set up the country like the communist party and there will be massive unrest and brown shirts everywhere controlling the streets like in WW2, Trump will undertake a coup with the army onside.  Also China will take on Taiwan and Biden will let them. 

Any more predictions?

BTW. I am willing to give two to one odds on many of these predictions to the sum of $100 per bet so go for it.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> You know you are over the top. Is this how you are going to be for the next 4 years?



I beg your pardon? After all the TDS on this forum and suddenly if I express a heartfelt opinion it is over-the-top?

Puleeez.

It is clear that Biden is suffering some sort of cognitive impairment, nobody can seriously argue against that. Vis a vis, he will be quietly lead away at some point.

The reason that he will be propped up for just over 2 years is so that Harris has the shot of two more terms. Anytime before that then the rest of the term will be considered a full term served for Harris.

Please take your hypocritical indignation somewhere else.


----------



## Knobby22 (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> I beg your pardon? After all the TDS on this forum and suddenly if I express a heartfelt opinion it is over-the-top?
> 
> Puleeez.
> 
> ...




That was a good point. Why not state it like that?


----------



## dutchie (9 November 2020)

The hypocrisy from Biden et al is just comedic gold.


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> It is clear that Biden is suffering some sort of cognitive impairment, nobody can seriously argue against that. Vis a vis, he will be quietly lead away at some point.




I somewhat agree with your Wayne, but if you watch his speech, it was pretty good, so cannot be 2 impaired. 

If Biden is impaired, what is Chump man?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2020)

Whatever you think about Biden, worldwide in the left of centre parties the tide has turned against progressives, far soft left, little green gringo sheets, whatever you want to call them.

Queensland's ALP realise their main enemy are the far left and Greens. The unions are now united in extinguishing them. In the UK my old friend Starmer has all but sent them to Birmingham or some other goddam awful gulag, and throughout NSW proper working people are turning to Joel Fitzgibbon to return the ALP to its roots.

Likewise in the USA, being a land of free enterprise, the Democrats will silence AOP, the little muslim Congresswoman and their bedfellows.

The main danger for Biden remains as it was with Trump, Coronavirus and China. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (9 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> This what the Biden supporters want.
> 
> *No stock market. No stock forum. No freedom of speech.*




If ASF folds, it won't be because of Joe Biden or his supporters. It will be because people stop posting about ASX-listed stocks, and trading and investing. That is the only threat that faces us.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## IFocus (9 November 2020)

The criticism  of Trump was 99% of what came out of his own mouth and behaviour.

Paying off pr0n stars is not a good look.


----------



## dutchie (9 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> If ASF folds, it won't be because of Joe Biden or his supporters. It will be because people stop posting about ASX-listed stocks, and trading and investing. That is the only threat that faces us.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up.



Your right short term but not long term.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> That was a good point. Why not state it like that?



I was responding to a post where the President of the United States was referred to as the "orange fool". Elsewhere he is referred to as chump and a number of other different derogatory terms. Ergo, responding in the vernacular and tone of the conversation such as it was at that point.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> I somewhat agree with your Wayne, but if you watch his speech, it was pretty good, so cannot be 2 impaired.
> 
> If Biden is impaired, what is Chump man?



 The God Emporer may be accused of a number of things, trollish, unpresidential, boorish, perhaps Narcissistic, etc etc... but not certainly not cognitively impaired.


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

So which one is better? A narcists or someone who is having cognitive impairment?

I would challenge you that the Chump man is not cognitively impaired.


----------



## bellenuit (9 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> So which one is better? A narcists or someone who is having cognitive impairment?




Firstly, I don't accept that Biden is cognitively impaired. He may exhibit signs of ageing, but that is about it. 

But to your question. It is not a matter of narcissism vs perhaps a slight cognitive impairment. You must also consider the team supporting them. 

Trump listens to no one, so his narcissism dominates everything. Trump decides almost everything and his grasp of reality is poor. He may have general ideas that are right - China needs to be contained etc., - but his implementation of policies to those ends is poor and in many cases counter productive. 

Biden on the other hand pulls a team together of experts, not sycophantic yes men. He listens to others and then acts. That is the most important distinction between the two.


----------



## moXJO (9 November 2020)

bellenuit said:


> Firstly, I don't accept that Biden is cognitively impaired. He may exhibit signs of ageing, but that is about it.
> 
> But to your question. It is not a matter of narcissism vs perhaps a slight cognitive impairment. You must also consider the team supporting them.
> 
> ...



I think the basis that "Trump listens to no one" is similar in vein to "Biden is braindead". Trump didn't respect opinions of many of the politically entrenched. Especially those working against him. The rest of it was media construct. 

Biden achieved little during the Obama years. He has been architect of some extremely damaging policies in the past. I see a political hack that will maintain stats quo. I would say the same thing if it were another Bush at the helm.

If Biden sleepwalks through China, Again. Australia will be screwed. The chatter I'm hearing is that Taiwan will be taken under Biden. So let's hope he doesn't token it up with things like the Paris accord.


----------



## macca (9 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> The criticism  of Trump was 99% of what came out of his own mouth and behaviour.
> 
> Paying off pr0n stars is not a good look.




It is better than getting handsy with young females in front of cameras


----------



## macca (9 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> I think the basis that "Trump listens to no one" is similar in vein to "Biden is braindead". Trump didn't respect opinions of many of the politically entrenched. Especially those working against him. The rest of it was media construct.
> 
> Biden achieved little during the Obama years. He has been architect of some extremely damaging policies in the past. I see a political hack that will maintain stats quo. I would say the same thing if it were another Bush at the helm.
> 
> If Biden sleepwalks through China, Again. Australia will be screwed. The chatter I'm hearing is that Taiwan will be taken under Biden. So let's hope he doesn't token it up with things like the Paris accord.




Yep, if I lived in Taiwan I would be very worried right now.

That area of India in dispute will be annexed as well, in the meantime they will continue efforts to send Australia broke so they can control us before to long.

I am very concerned for the welfare of my children and grandchildren but they think that going commo is a good thing.


----------



## sptrawler (9 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> I think the basis that "Trump listens to no one" is similar in vein to "Biden is braindead". Trump didn't respect opinions of many of the politically entrenched. Especially those working against him. The rest of it was media construct.
> 
> Biden achieved little during the Obama years. He has been architect of some extremely damaging policies in the past. I see a political hack that will maintain stats quo. I would say the same thing if it were another Bush at the helm.
> 
> If Biden sleepwalks through China, Again. Australia will be screwed. The chatter I'm hearing is that Taiwan will be taken under Biden. So let's hope he doesn't token it up with things like the Paris accord.



That is the real problem now, China has removed its biggest obstacle, way too many vested interests in Australia to stop the offshoring.
The steady slide will re commence IMO, it will be aided by the media re commencing the global warming diversion again, to distract the plebs from the real issue facing them.
Just my opinion.


----------



## moXJO (9 November 2020)

macca said:


> commo is a good thing.




I'm already on the list for "point blank" re-education.😁

I heard they get rid of the opinionated, most handsome ones first. I don't stand a chance.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

Biden's Amerika, Komrades.


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Biden's Amerika, Komrades.




You need a holiday, away from social media.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> You need a holiday, away from social media.



Apart from being a disparaging asshat, why would you say that?


----------



## IFocus (9 November 2020)

macca said:


> It is better than getting handsy with young females in front of cameras





Agree not a good look on the other hand sexual assault charges coming Trumps way is not a good look either, then there is Stormy that's a electoral violation charge  (not to mention Melania's embarrassment), but such is US politics ugly as.


----------



## IFocus (9 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> I'm already on the list for "point blank" re-education.😁
> 
> I heard they get rid of the opinionated, most handsome ones first. I don't stand a chance.





We can only hope Mo.....joking of course


----------



## IFocus (9 November 2020)

macca said:


> Yep, if I lived in Taiwan I would be very worried right now.
> 
> That area of India in dispute will be annexed as well, in the meantime they will continue efforts to send Australia broke so they can control us before to long.
> 
> I am very concerned for the welfare of my children and grandchildren but they think that going commo is a good thing.





Macca if China decides to invade Taiwan really there is little anyone can do except go to war with China.

Remember Trump is a bully / coward he cannot even fire people face to face he always gets some one else to do it this is a fact I don't know if he has the bottle to go to war.

Its an unknown if Biden would pull the war trigger......its rare for US presidents not to and that's a credit to Trump all be it he hasn't had the occasion for it to be considered.

I expect at some point war is inevitable , when I don't know but I do know the current period is known as the "Great Peace" and it wont last our history is covered in blood shed and the future is unlikely to change.


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Apart from being a disparaging asshat, why would you say that?



Read what you have been saying, but thanks, love the new title.


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

Just for you kind sir! 🥰


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Read what you have been saying, but thanks, love the new title.



why would I need to read would I have been saying when I have written what I have been saying?

Why not make some sort of a case on why my social media shares  are somehow not valid, especially as there is usually video evidence contained within them?


----------



## satanoperca (9 November 2020)

You select what you want to see and the data set is so small, it confirms what you want to believe than rather what is happening.

But that would be asking you to expand your thoughts, as has been shown you would rather attack. 

I was trying to be helpful, we all need time off to rest and reflect.


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> You select what you want to see and the data set is so small, it confirms what you want to believe than rather what is happening.
> 
> But that would be asking you to expand your thoughts, as has been shown you would rather attack.
> 
> I was trying to be helpful, we all need time off to rest and reflect.



Are you projecting?


----------



## wayneL (9 November 2020)

Just lovely... Pffft


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 November 2020)

I must admit that I am very pleased that the world never had to suffer Mike Pence as President of the USA.

Biden could not be worse than Pence, a godbothering toady with a distinct dollar spread burnt toast take on the message of a considerable historical figure and a force for good in many peoples lives called Jesus Christ.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2020)

Oh well China has started applying the screws on Australia, now that 'big brother' has gone, it should be an interesting period for us.









						China's stark call for Australia to make urgent changes after US election
					

Chinese state media has warned of devastating consequences if Australia doesn't rethink its position on China after Donald Trump lost the US election.




					au.news.yahoo.com
				



From the article:

_Chinese state media has issued Australia with a stark post-US election warning, telling Canberra it risks permanently destroying its ties with China if relations continue on their current trajectory.

Australia has enjoyed a strong relationship with the US during Donald Trump’s presidency, with both nations taking a firm stance on China, particularly seeking answers to the origins of the coronavirus pandemic and a perceived increase in coercion from Beijing.

However, Australia’s position as one of Washington’s favoured allies is up in the air under president-elect Joe Biden’s leadership, with a China Daily editorial urging Australia to think carefully about its next steps_.


_On Friday, Foreign Ministry spokesperson Wang Wenbin called on the Australian government to “do more” to restore a favourable China-Australia comprehensive strategic partnership.

China-Australian relations have once again come under the spotlight this month as reports of further Australian exports being shunned by China.

Beijing is increasingly targeting multi-billion dollar Australian industries including wine, beef and grain as diplomatic tensions sour, fuelled by what the Chinese Foreign Ministry label as “interference” into internal matters including Taiwan, Hong Kong and the South China Sea_


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit that I am very pleased that the world never had to suffer Mike Pence as President of the USA.
> 
> Biden could not be worse than Pence, a godbothering toady with a distinct dollar spread burnt toast take on the message of a considerable historical figure and a force for good in many peoples lives called Jesus Christ.
> 
> gg



Notwithstanding one's own belief system regarding said religious figure, can you explain, in terms of general culture, why you think Harris is preferable to Pence as VP and potential/eventual POTUS?

Dipping my hand a little, I find the prospect of Kamala as POTUS extremely alarming to be honest.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Dipping my hand a little, I find the prospect of Kamala as POTUS extremely alarming to be honest.




Why, considering you don't live there ?


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Why, considering you don't live there ?



Okay then, why are any of us commenting at all?

However, I did grow up there, hence my interest, and I have family who live there, hence my concern.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Okay then, why are any of us commenting at all?
> 
> However, I did grow up there, hence my interest, and I have family who live there, hence my concern.




You haven't explained why you consider Harris VP "extremely alarming" .


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> You haven't explained why you consider Harris VP "extremely alarming" .



"Extremely" left wing.

I consider any extreme alarming.

Trump/Pence, while triggering to some, are not extreme in any way, shape or form in their politics.

Biden himself is not either.

But Harris is; examine her voting record and actions as prosecutor.

Additionally, she has shown herself as one who will compromise personal integrity for political gain... She had ****ed her way into positions of power. What else is she willing to sacrifice for political gain?

Her record here is not encouraging.

There is a reason she was unpopular in the primaries


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Notwithstanding one's own belief system regarding said religious figure, can you explain, in terms of general culture, why you think Harris is preferable to Pence as VP and potential/eventual POTUS?
> 
> Dipping my hand a little, I find the prospect of Kamala as POTUS extremely alarming to be honest.



I would agree @wayneL . 

Harris is Biden's Pence. The US is not in a good situation until the next cleansing in 2024. This is possibly End of Empire stuff unfortunately. 

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> But Harris is; examine her voting record and actions as prosecutor.




Apparently she was pretty tough on blacks as a prosecutor. Doesn't sound like a  Left Winger. Would an extreme Left person be a defence lawyer ?

Anyway, from my brief knowledge of her I think she's a bit of a conundrum.  She may have enveigled her way to the top for all I know. She seems a bit pushy. I don't like pushy women in positions of power (ie Margaret Thatcher). Anyway , as I said it's not our problem.


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would agree @wayneL .
> 
> Harris is Biden's Pence. The US is not in a good situation until the next cleansing in 2024. This is possibly End of Empire stuff unfortunately.
> 
> gg





SirRumpole said:


> Apparently she was pretty tough on blacks as a prosecutor. Doesn't sound like a  Left Winger. Would an extreme Left person be a defence lawyer ?
> 
> Anyway, from my brief knowledge of her I think she's a bit of a conundrum.  She may have enveigled her way to the top for all I know. She seems a bit pushy. I don't like pushy women in positions of power (ie Margaret Thatcher). Anyway , as I said it's not our problem.



Have you read the Gulag Archipelago?

Edit, mistakenly quoted GG here


----------



## wayneL (10 November 2020)

Horrors asks us at very valid question here, why do we in Australia care so much about the American election results?

I've stated my reasons, but answers outstanding for the rest of the members here, especially those who have bombarded us with anti Trump rhetoric here for the last 5 years... And even discussion on Obama for the previous 8.

I think the answer is simply this, as America goes, so do the rest of us at some later point.

Case in point... why did the rest of the west have incidents emanating from the George Ffloyd incident?

Nothing whatsoever to do with us.

It still remains a good question, why?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Horrors asks us at very valid question here, why do we in Australia care so much about the American election results?
> 
> I've stated my reasons, but answers outstanding for the rest of the members here, especially those who have bombarded us with anti Trump rhetoric here for the last 5 years... And even discussion on Obama for the previous 8.
> 
> ...



Good points @wayneL 

Unfortunately Trump was such a polarising, shameless, lying huckster the sins of antifa and other fascist organisations will for now not be front and centre.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Apparently she was pretty tough on blacks as a prosecutor. Doesn't sound like a  Left Winger. Would an extreme Left person be a defence lawyer ?
> 
> Anyway, from my brief knowledge of her I think she's a bit of a conundrum.  She may have enveigled her way to the top for all I know. She seems a bit pushy. I don't like pushy women in positions of power (ie Margaret Thatcher). Anyway , as I said it's not our problem.



I love pushy women.

gg


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I love pushy women.
> 
> gg




I bet you were told to say that.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Horrors asks us at very valid question here, why do we in Australia care so much about the American election results?
> 
> I've stated my reasons, but answers outstanding for the rest of the members here, especially those who have bombarded us with anti Trump rhetoric here for the last 5 years... And even discussion on Obama for the previous 8.
> 
> ...




Why not compare the tone of the 2012 Presidential Election thread with the 2020 thread. The 2012 thread has an almost bemused, detached feel to it. No extreme positions. No bile spit at others. No hand wringing. No, "It's gunna be the end of the world if the other guy gets elected!!" histrionics.

Perhaps I've been noticing this more than most, but people have increasingly been taking more extreme political positions in the last five years or so, and it has incrementally been getting worse year by year. Instead of seeing those on the other side of the political fence as people with just slightly different ways of looking at the world, they are now seen as enemies who must be treated like the dirty infidels that they are.

And what has suffered most as a result of this regrettable trend toward rigid dogmatism is the tone and general level of debate and discussion. It has sunk to all time lows. We have become snarling, bile spitting, defenders of the one and only truth that exists, which is.... wait for it...




Spoiler



Whatever we have convinced ourselves is true as friggin' usual.



Everyone needs to take a chill pill, stop getting high on ideology, and start actually listening to others... and after taking on board what they say, arguing the point respectfully, rationally, and in good faith. No insults, disparagement, or denigration of others is required.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Why not compare the tone of the 2012 Presidential Election thread with the 2020 thread. The 2012 thread has an almost bemused, detached feel to it. No extreme positions. No bile spit at others. No hand wringing. No, "It's gunna be the end of the world if the other guy gets elected!!" histrionics.
> 
> Perhaps I've been noticing this more than most, but people have increasingly been taking more extreme political positions in the last five years or so, and it has incrementally been getting worse year by year. Instead of seeing those on the other side of the political fence as people with just slightly different ways of looking at the world, they are now seen as enemies who must be treated like the dirty infidels that they are.
> 
> ...




I agree, and pretty obviously it's down to one thing, the personality of Donald J. Trump.

 Aggressive, abusive, bullying and denigrating his opponents. His followers take his personality and project it into their own views on this forum and that provokes a reaction from the other side.

Who were the candidates in 2012 ? 

Obama and Romney.

Two gentlemen who could have a civil argument and shake hands afterwards. No bullying, just a discussion of the issues.

That's why it's a good thing that Trump is gone, even though I agreed with some of his policies.

The leaders lead the debate, in the vein of their own personalities.


----------



## sptrawler (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree, and pretty obviously it's down to one thing, the personality of Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Aggressive, abusive, bullying and denigrating his opponents. His followers take his personality and project it into their own views on this forum and that provokes a reaction from the other side.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with you, but how much of that has been amplified and manipulated by a media, which has been determined to undermine him. Not that it would have been hard, with his ridiculous presentation.

On the same theme until the virus came along Morrison was being crucified by the media, the disparaging photo's heading every news piece, now his popularity has rocketed due to handling the virus it has abated, but no doubt it will crank up again as soon as the virus passes.
24/7 news IMO has made the world a sad, depressing place and is one of the main reasons I don't actually watch any T.V news.
I see now in the media they are after a couple of politicians for affairs, jeez I bet there are heaps of them ducking for cover ATM. 
I don't think that is a new thing, I can think of a few over the years from all sides.lol


----------



## PZ99 (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree, and pretty obviously it's down to one thing, the personality of Donald J. Trump.
> 
> *Aggressive, abusive, bullying and denigrating his opponents. His followers take his personality and project it into their own views on this forum and that provokes a reaction from the other side.*



Bingo. And not just this forum.... everywhere. 

You disagree with these people, therefore you are inferior, uneducated, blind, sycophant or an apparatchik.

I have two posters on ignore for the above reason which is why I support the two way ignore app.

One of them continually posts fake news because they didn't bother checking their stuff before submitting it and the other one does it for the sake of nothing.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I agree, and pretty obviously it's down to one thing, the personality of Donald J. Trump.




Well, my observations have led me to a different conclusion. I trace this all the way back to 2014 and the rise of political correctness. The left started going further to the left and in response the right went further to the right. The middle ground kind of emptied out and moderates and centrists were seen as enemies by both sides. They were pathetic ditherers and fence sitters who couldn't decide what political tribe to join. You couldn't have a foot in each camp. It was either black or white.

Trump just took advantange of the inflamed political atmosphere and fanned the flames for his own purposes.

Antifa hit the headlines in early 2017 and things just spiralled out of control. Throw in a dash of the alt-right, social media and cancel culture and you have the recipe for a very potent and turbulent political extremism soup.


----------



## SirRumpole (10 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Well, my observations have led me to a different conclusion. I trace this all the way back to 2014 and the rise of political correctness. The left started going further to the left and in response the right went further to the right. The middle ground kind of emptied out and moderates and centrists were seen as enemies by both sides. They were pathetic ditherers and fence sitters who couldn't decide what political tribe to join. You couldn't have a foot in each camp. It was either black or white.
> 
> Trump just took advantange of the inflamed political atmosphere and fanned the flames for his own purposes.
> 
> Antifa hit the headlines in early 2017 and things just spiralled out of control. Throw in a dash of the alt-right, social media and cancel culture and you have the recipe for a very potent and turbulent political extremism soup.




No doubt that PC, Me Too , BLM , even climate activism have played a part in division, but just because they have arisen doesn't mean that they are necessarily wrong, but some are certainly carried out in a radical way which does inflame tensions.

PC for the sake of it that ignores facts is certainly one area that makes me see red (not necessarily politically) as is the assumption that because any gender warrior, ethnic person or minority group  says something therefore it must be correct, without any examination of the facts behind their statement.

But it's when these extremists start running for power is when the damage really happens . People basically have to listen to them because they might be voting for them. A small group of climate activists are a nuisance to the majority but while people ignore them, they latch onto politicians that strike a chord with their own grievances.


----------



## IFocus (10 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Well, my observations have led me to a different conclusion. I trace this all the way back to 2014 and the rise of political correctness. The left started going further to the left and in response the right went further to the right. The middle ground kind of emptied out and moderates and centrists were seen as enemies by both sides. They were pathetic ditherers and fence sitters who couldn't decide what political tribe to join. You couldn't have a foot in each camp. It was either black or white.
> 
> Trump just took advantange of the inflamed political atmosphere and fanned the flames for his own purposes.
> 
> Antifa hit the headlines in early 2017 and things just spiralled out of control. Throw in a dash of the alt-right, social media and cancel culture and you have the recipe for a very potent and turbulent political extremism soup.





I wish you would comment more often.

I would disagree about the left being more left in terms of driving higher living conditions, health and wages but would agree the left getting lost in the culture wars which bring little to the masses.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Well, my observations have led me to a different conclusion. I trace this all the way back to 2014 and the rise of political correctness. The left started going further to the left and in response the right went further to the right. The middle ground kind of emptied out and moderates and centrists were seen as enemies by both sides. They were pathetic ditherers and fence sitters who couldn't decide what political tribe to join. You couldn't have a foot in each camp. It was either black or white.
> 
> Trump just took advantange of the inflamed political atmosphere and fanned the flames for his own purposes.
> 
> Antifa hit the headlines in early 2017 and things just spiralled out of control. Throw in a dash of the alt-right, social media and cancel culture and you have the recipe for a very potent and turbulent political extremism soup.




Thinking further back, I think that the start of the "great divide" was climate change.

It's a scientific movement, but was perceived by the Right as an attack by the Left on their "rights" to make easy money by digging large amounts of stuff out of the ground and flogging them off to the highest bidder.

"Climate change is crap" became the battle cry of the Right, and the two sides feircly divided after that. Any popular movement was considered automatically Left and an assault on traditional values.


----------



## PZ99 (11 November 2020)

The divide today is about as clear as it gets because the choice you have is...

Donating a few thousand bucks to Donald Trump's recount effort ( well half of it anyway - the other half of your money is to service his debts  ) to increase your impact by 1,000%

Or

Not donating a few thousand bucks to Donald Trump's recount effort to increase your impact by 1,000%


----------



## PZ99 (11 November 2020)

Believe it or not   
	

	







						Donald Trump's latest endeavor? Asking his supporters to pay his debts
					

The outgoing president has two ‘election defense funds’ – but the small print shows donations will go towards paying off debt




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Thinking further back, I think that the start of the "great divide" was climate change.
> 
> It's a scientific movement, but was perceived by the Right as an attack by the Left on their "rights" to make easy money by digging large amounts of stuff out of the ground and flogging them off to the highest bidder.
> 
> "Climate change is crap" became the battle cry of the Right, and the two sides feircly divided after that. Any popular movement was considered automatically Left and an assault on traditional values.



I actually think you are correct except for one small omission, the left screaming that everything that could possibly effect the climate needs to be stopped immediately, if they had been less fanatical about it they may not have received an equal and opposite reaction.

Just my opinion, but the left seem to have adopted an "it's my way or the highway" approach, which doesn't sit well with many people.
Yet when someone else adopts the same approach to an issue (eg Margaret Court, Israel Folau) they take offence to it, which tends to smack of hypocrisy and loses them credibility.

Like I said only my opinion, but many of my friends who profess to be left leaning regarding climate, do very little personally to mitigate their carbon footprint, but no doubt they sleep easy knowing they have been trying to convert many during the day. 👍

The real issue is, the left feel they have the monopoly on righteousness and those who don't agree 100% with them are wrong and require purging. They are becoming a very creepy bunch IMO and I class myself as middle of the road and am an atheist.

One last comment on your post Rumy, the last part where you say "any popular movement", the thing that classes it as popular is the media and the media play to those who are easiest to incite which are the fanatics.
Like I say only my opinion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> I wish you would comment more often.
> 
> I would disagree about the left being more left in terms of driving higher living conditions, health and wages but would agree the left getting lost in the culture wars which bring little to the masses.



One of the values of having @Joe Blow as the Consigliere is that when he comments people read his comments slowly and digest them. 

gg


----------



## satanoperca (11 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Like I said only my opinion, but many of my friends who profess to be left leaning regarding climate, do very little personally to mitigate their carbon footprint, but no doubt they sleep easy knowing they have been trying to convert many during the day. 👍



This is 100% correct.


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Just my opinion, but the left seem to have adopted an "it's my way or the highway" approach, which doesn't sit well with many people.




Certainly there is the fanatical Left who want us to go back to living in caves and I don't have much respect for them, but I wouldn't put a large majority of scientists in this field in that group.

The way that conservative governments here and elsewhere have marginalised and defunded scientists and their organisations for speaking the truth that governments don't want to hear  is pretty low imo. Another reason I welcomed Biden's election, he seems to want to reverse Trump's defunding.

 I hope that some government will do the same here.


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2020)

It isn't the scientists that are marching in the streets, trying to hoist christians up onto crosses and filling social media with crap.

Also it isn't just climate change they are fanatical about, it is any issue they deem worthy and usually originates in the media.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> I wish you would comment more often.
> 
> I would disagree about the left being more left in terms of driving higher living conditions, health and wages but would agree the left getting lost in the culture wars which bring little to the masses.






SirRumpole said:


> Thinking further back, I think that the start of the "great divide" was climate change.
> 
> It's a scientific movement, but was perceived by the Right as an attack by the Left on their "rights" to make easy money by digging large amounts of stuff out of the ground and flogging them off to the highest bidder.
> 
> "Climate change is crap" became the battle cry of the Right, and the two sides feircly divided after that. Any popular movement was considered automatically Left and an assault on traditional values.




This will be my last post on the matter. I hate posting in General Chat threads.

History has taught us two important things:

1. The left doesn't have all the answers and neither does the right. 
2. Governments are like underwear, you need to change them often. If you don't you get complacency and corruption, on both sides.

So everyone should lay off the political tribalism. We shouldn't be shouting down alternative views, we should be embracing them. All of us should challenge everything we believe on a daily basis because it's all just ideas that we have conjured up in our own heads and these ideas cannot be relied upon, even though we want to believe that they represent some kind of truth.

Whatever we think we know to be true is just conclusions we have reached as a result of the values we have taken from our upbringing and our life experiences as adults. No matter how many experiences we have had in life, there is an almost infinite amount of experiences we haven't had and perspectives we can't see. So we are all blinkered and have narrow  fields of vision.

Ideology is just useless groupthink. One issue at a time is how we should proceed. Times change and so do the answers we seek.

But don't listen to me, what do I know?


----------



## SirRumpole (11 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> But don't listen to me, what do I know?




I'll just say "look at the data".

Seems good for stocks, politics, and anything else you want to think of.


----------



## sptrawler (11 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> *Governments are like underwear, you need to change them often. If you don't you get complacency and corruption, on both sides.*




That needs to be put in bolds, never have truer words been said.


----------



## dutchie (11 November 2020)

You also get bad government because no one is able to do anything worthwhile long term. They are short sighted and just interested in getting re-elected.
Catch 22.


----------



## wayneL (11 November 2020)

@Joe Blow has just schooled all of us in critical thinking and political neutrality.

In a forum like this, our job as investors and traders should not be  shilling for our particular tribal predilection, rather, how to either a) benefit from, or b) hedge against, any political eventuality.

In either case the monetary and possibly fiscal momentum he's not going to be substantively different between the democrats and republicans, or our local facsimiles of the same.

Our job is to figure out what that reality is going to be.


----------



## IFocus (11 November 2020)

PZ99 said:


> Believe it or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It will be interesting to see if Trump can find a way to monetise those 70 mil voters.


----------



## dutchie (14 November 2020)

Wall St and big money own Biden.
Biden will be their puppet.


----------



## SirRumpole (14 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> Wall St and big money own Biden.
> Biden will be their puppet.




China and Russia own Trump.


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2020)

*Joe Biden brings in national security experts, with Donald Trump still denying him classified intelligence briefings*

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-11...briefings-brings-in-security-experts/12884046​

Yes, because -

A) You ain't the next US President

b) You are in China's pocket

c) Your crackhead son is in China's pocket


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> China and Russia own Trump.




Oh yeah...

Keep listening to the MSM, and you'll get stupid ideas like the one you just said...


*DONALD J. TRUMP

THE WHITE HOUSE

November 12, 2020*


*Executive Order on Addressing the Threat from Securities Investments that Finance Communist Chinese Military Companies*​

By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including the International Emergency Economic Powers Act (50 U.S.C. 1701 _et seq._) (IEEPA), the National Emergencies Act (50 U.S.C. 1601 _et seq._), and section 301 of title 3, United States Code,​​I, DONALD J. TRUMP, President of the United States of America, find that the People’s Republic of China (PRC) is increasingly exploiting United States capital to resource and to enable the development and modernization of its military, intelligence, and other security apparatuses, which continues to allow the PRC to directly threaten the United States homeland and United States forces overseas, including by developing and deploying weapons of mass destruction, advanced conventional weapons, and malicious cyber-enabled actions against the United States and its people.​​Key to the development of the PRC’s military, intelligence, and other security apparatuses is the country’s large, ostensibly private economy.  Through the national strategy of Military-Civil Fusion, the PRC increases the size of the country’s military-industrial complex by compelling civilian Chinese companies to support its military and intelligence activities.  Those companies, though remaining ostensibly private and civilian, directly support the PRC’s military, intelligence, and security apparatuses and aid in their development and modernization.​​At the same time, those companies raise capital by selling securities to United States investors that trade on public exchanges both here and abroad, lobbying United States index providers and funds to include these securities in market offerings, and engaging in other acts to ensure access to United States capital.  In that way, the PRC exploits United States investors to finance the development and modernization of its military.​​I therefore further find that the PRC’s military-industrial complex, by directly supporting the efforts of the PRC’s military, intelligence, and other security apparatuses, constitutes an unusual and extraordinary threat, which has its source in substantial part outside the United States, to the national security, foreign policy, and economy of the United States.  To protect the United States homeland and the American people, I hereby declare a national emergency with respect to this threat.​​Accordingly, I hereby order:​​Section 1.  (a)  The following actions are prohibited:​​(i)   beginning 9:30 a.m. eastern standard time on January 11, 2021, any transaction in publicly traded securities, or any securities that are derivative of, or are designed to provide investment exposure to such securities, of any Communist Chinese military company as defined in section 4(a)(i) of this order, by any United States person; and​​(ii)  beginning 9:30 a.m. eastern standard time on the date that is 60 days after a person is determined to be a Communist Chinese military company pursuant to section (4)(a)(ii) or (iii) of this order, any transaction in publicly traded securities, or any securities that are derivative of, or are designed to provide investment exposure to such securities, of that person, by any United States person.​​(b)  Notwithstanding subsection (a)(i) of this section, purchases for value or sales made on or before 11:59 p.m. eastern standard time on November 11, 2021, solely to divest, in whole or in part, from securities that any United States person held as of 9:30 a.m. eastern standard time on January 11, 2021, in a Communist Chinese military company as defined in section 4(a)(i) of this order, are permitted.​​(c)  Notwithstanding subsection (a)(ii) of this section, for a person determined to be a Communist Chinese military company pursuant to section 4(a)(ii) or (iii) of this order, purchases for value or sales made on or before 365 days from the date of such determination, solely to divest, in whole or in part, from securities that any United States person held in such person, as of the date 60 days from the date of such determination, are permitted.​​(d)  The prohibitions in subsection (a) of this section apply except to the extent provided by statutes, or in regulations, orders, directives, or licenses that may be issued pursuant to this order, and notwithstanding any contract entered into or any license or permit granted before the date of this order.​​Sec. 2.  (a)  Any transaction by a United States person or within the United States that evades or avoids, has the purpose of evading or avoiding, causes a violation of, or attempts to violate the prohibitions set forth in this order is prohibited.​​(b)  Any conspiracy formed to violate any of the prohibitions set forth in this order is prohibited.​​Sec. 3.  (a)  The Secretary of the Treasury, after consultation with the Secretary of State, the Secretary of Defense, the Director of National Intelligence, and the heads of other executive departments and agencies (agencies) as deemed appropriate by the Secretary of the Treasury, is hereby authorized to take such actions, including the promulgation of rules and regulations, and to employ all powers granted to the President by IEEPA, to carry out the purposes of this order.  The Secretary of the Treasury may, consistent with applicable law, redelegate any of these functions within the Department of the Treasury.  All agencies shall take all appropriate measures within their authority to carry out the provisions of this order.​​(b)  Rules and regulations issued pursuant to this order may, among other things, establish procedures to license transactions otherwise prohibited pursuant to this order.  But prior to issuing any license under this order, the Secretary of the Treasury shall consult with the Secretary of State, the Secretary of Defense, and the Director of National Intelligence.​​Sec. 4.  Definitions.  For purposes of this order:​​(a)  the term “Communist Chinese military company” means​​(i)    any person that the Secretary of Defense has listed as a Communist Chinese military company operating directly or indirectly in the United States or in any of its territories or possessions pursuant to section 1237 of Public Law 105-261, as amended by section 1233 of Public Law 106-398 and section 1222 of Public Law 108-375, as of the date of this order, and as set forth in the Annex to this order, until such time as the Secretary of Defense removes such person from such list;​​(ii)   any person that the Secretary of Defense, in consultation with the Secretary of the Treasury, determines is a Communist Chinese military company operating directly or indirectly in the United States or in any of its territories or possessions and therefore lists as such pursuant to section 1237 of Public Law 105-261, as amended by section 1233 of Public Law 106-398 and section 1222 of Public Law 108‑375, until such time as the Secretary of Defense removes such person from such list; or​​(iii)  any person that the Secretary of the Treasury publicly lists as meeting the criteria in section 1237(b)(4)(B) of Public Law 105-261, or publicly lists as a subsidiary of a person already determined to be a Communist Chinese military company, until the Secretary of the Treasury determines that such person no longer meets that criteria and removes such person from such list.​​(b)  the term “entity” means a government or instrumentality of such government, partnership, association, trust, joint venture, corporation, group, subgroup, or other organization;​​(c)  the term “person” means an individual or entity;​​(d)  the terms “security” and “securities” include the definition of “security” in section 3(a)(10) of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934, Public Law 73-291, as codified as amended at 15 U.S.C. 78c(a)(10), except that currency or any note, draft, bill of exchange, or banker’s acceptance which has a maturity at the time of issuance of not exceeding 9 months, exclusive of days of grace, or any renewal thereof the maturity of which is likewise limited, shall be a security for purposes of this order.​​(e)  the term “transaction” means the purchase for value of any publicly traded security; and​​(f)  the term “United States person” means any United States citizen, permanent resident alien, entity organized under the laws of the United States or any jurisdiction within the United States (including foreign branches), or any person in the United States.​​Sec. 5.  The Secretary of the Treasury, in consultation with the Secretary of State and, as appropriate, the Secretary of Defense, is hereby authorized to submit the recurring and final reports to the Congress on the national emergency declared in this order, consistent with section 401(c) of the NEA (50 U.S.C. 1641(c)) and section 204(c) of IEEPA (50 U.S.C. 1703(c)).​​Sec. 6.  General Provisions.  (a)  Nothing in this order shall be construed to impair or otherwise affect:​​(i)   the authority granted by law to an executive department or agency, or the head thereof; or​​(ii)  the functions of the Director of the Office of Management and Budget relating to budgetary, administrative, or legislative proposals.​​(b)  This order shall be implemented consistent with applicable law and subject to the availability of appropriations.​​(c)  This order is not intended to, and does not, create any right or benefit, substantive or procedural, enforceable at law or in equity by any party against the United States, its departments, agencies, or entities, its officers, employees, or agents, or any other person.​​DONALD J. TRUMP​​THE WHITE HOUSE,​November 12, 2020.​


https://www.whitehouse.gov/presiden...finance-communist-chinese-military-companies/


.​


----------



## SirRumpole (14 November 2020)

DB008 said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Keep listening to the MSM, and you'll get stupid ideas like the one you just said...




As long as that Dutchie person posts cr@p, cr@p responses are fair game.

I notice you didn't call him out. He posts the most drivel of anyone here and gets away with it.


----------



## dutchie (14 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> He posts the most drivel of anyone here and gets away with it.



Not quite sure why I get special privileges, although I am a white male.


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> As long as that Dutchie person posts cr@p, cr@p responses are fair game.
> 
> I notice you didn't call him out. He posts the most drivel of anyone here and gets away with it.



Obama and Biden bailed out wallstreet banks. So he isn't really full of crap.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Obama and Biden bailed out wallstreet banks. So he isn't really full of crap.




In that case Biden should own the banks not the other way around.

Do you really expect governments to let banks fail and all their depositors lose their savings ?

The economy would collapse if that happened. Use some commonsense.


----------



## moXJO (15 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> In that case Biden should own the banks not the other way around.
> 
> Do you really expect governments to let banks fail and all their depositors lose their savings ?
> 
> The economy would collapse if that happened. Use some commonsense.



The banks gave bonuses to ceos that year. Either way, laws were written under clinton and ignored by bush that allowed wallstreet to create arms and the gfc. Obama then jumped in. 

Anything else?


----------



## IFocus (15 November 2020)

Stan Grant again on a roll worth a read before getting all angst about how pure your side is.


*Donald Trump is no despot, nor is he the first president to exploit the 'power lie'*










						Trump's not the first President to exploit the 'power lie' — America's lies are 'baked in'
					

With Trump fever running high at the moment you'd be forgiven for thinking he invented lying in politics or represented some new low in the American presidency. But America's lies are baked in, writes Stan Grant.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## dutchie (16 November 2020)

Septic Trucks Arrive In Washington To Begin Refilling The Swamp

November 12th, 2020





60.3kShares
46.6kSHARE
6.2kSHARE
SHARE
WASHINGTON, D.C.—Mulitple sources are reporting that Biden-Harris septic trucks are beginning to arrive in Washington to refill the swamp.

Driven by executives from Wall Street, the military-industrial complex, and China, the trucks pulled in and immediately started filling the swamps that were devastated by the Trump administration's policies. They are a key part of Joe Biden's transition team, as he's vowed to begin refilling the swamps on day one of his presidency.
"We are here to repair the enormous damage Trump did to the beautiful swamplands of D.C.," said Kamala Harris in a speech, as Biden was napping. "It's absolutely horrifying when you look at how dry and cracked these swamps are."
"Together with Joe Biden, the Harris administration will make Washington's swamps great again!" Swampy creatures such as the Swamp Thing, reptiles, and Hillary Clinton were seen slithering back into the quickly refilling reservoirs. 
At publishing time, a freight train had been seen heading toward D.C. with attack drones that had been in storage for the last four years.


----------



## basilio (16 November 2020)

A dark look at the US Presidential vote.  (The figures are slightly outdated..)

*World Breathes Sigh Of Relief After Only 48% Of Americans Vote For Corrupt, Racist Sociopath * 






The world breathed a collective sigh of relief today, after learning that only 71 million Americans voted to see the continuation of a white supremacist presidency. 

“Things got a little crazy there for a while – what with the president saying he wanted to assault women, ignore democratic elections, disregard science, support extreme right groups and downplay 220,000 deaths. But it’s good to know that only 71 million or so Americans support that kind of thing,” a spokesperson said.

She said it was reassuring to see that 52% of the country rejected fascism. “There are always going to be pockets of people who are drawn to narcissistic authoritarianism. But it’s comforting to know that, in America at least, it’s only around one in every two people who want to be led by a crime family”.









						World Breathes Sigh Of Relief After Only 48% Of Americans Vote For Corrupt, Racist Sociopath
					

"It’s comforting that only around 1 in every 2 people want to be led by a crime family".




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## dutchie (16 November 2020)

Nothing to see here....move along.
*Joe Biden’s cancer charity spent more than $3.7million on staff salaries but distributed ZERO towards research grants over two years, tax filings reveal*

*Documents showed the charity received $4,809,619 and spent $3,070,301 on staff salaries between 2017 and 2018 *
*Gregory Simon, the charity’s president, received $429,850 in fiscal year 2018 *
*The Biden Cancer Initiative spent nearly $1million on travel and conference expenses in those two fiscal years *
*Joe and Jill Biden founded the charity in 2017 after his oldest son, Beau Biden, died of a brain cancer diagnosis *









						Biden's cancer charity spent more than $3.7million on staff salaries
					

Federal tax filings for The Biden Cancer Initiative, created by Joe and Jill Bidenn, showed that the charity did not distribute any money to research, but paid six figures for some staff salaries




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

Dutchie, what is your point?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Dutchie, what is your point?




The point is that he's a far right Tea Party looney, issuing as much pro Trump anti Biden propaganda as he can.

I can't see why the site owner puts up with this trash, especially after blowing up at Bas for his posts.

But, who am I to say ?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> The point is that he's a far right Tea Party looney, issuing as much pro Trump anti Biden propaganda as he can.
> 
> I can't see why the site owner puts up with this trash, especially after blowing up at Bas for his posts.
> 
> But, who am I to say ?




@basilio and @dutchie are both as bad as each other in this regard. They are two sides of the same coin.

Part of the problem is I don't track these political threads closely enough.

Yes, I blew up at @basilio, but the volume of his posts far outweighed that of @dutchie. But ultimately they are both propagandists with no interest in carrying on a reasonable discussion with others.

Truth be told, I'm tired of all of it. If it continues I'm going to start deleting it. If it continues after I start deleting it, I'm going to be suspending accounts.

Enough.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> @basilio and @dutchie are both as bad as each other in this regard. They are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Yes, I blew up at @basilio, but the volume of his posts far outweighed that of @dutchie.
> 
> ...




Excellent.

I notice "Report" is missing from the post actions. Can it be retrieved ?

Of course "propaganda" can be a matter of opinion, but when clearly fake news is posted then it should be deleted.

Maybe some rules can be defined that would allow us to report  fake or misleading posts, and deleted if you agree so you don't have to read everything yourself.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> I notice "Report" is missing from the post actions. Can it be retrieved ?




You're not seeing this at the bottom of posts?


----------



## SirRumpole (16 November 2020)

Ah sorry, was looking for it next to Like, Quote, Reply.

Apologies.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

Before I am accused of censorship, I want to be very clear. If members of this community are going to be posting in political threads, it is not acceptable to post article after article of partisan propaganda from highly partisan sources. That is not discussion, nor is it debate. It is posting propaganda solely for the purpose of advancing that propaganda.

Threads at ASF are for discussion and debate. They are not for mindlessly pushing left wing or right wing propaganda. If you do not want to engage in reasonable, rational discussion and debate with others then please take it to another website.

For the avoidance of doubt, these two articles are examples of the fake news/shameless partisan propaganda I am referring to:









						World Breathes Sigh Of Relief After Only 48% Of Americans Vote For Corrupt, Racist Sociopath
					

"It’s comforting that only around 1 in every 2 people want to be led by a crime family".




					www.theshovel.com.au
				












						Septic Trucks Arrive In Washington To Begin Refilling The Swamp
					

WASHINGTON, D.C.—Mulitple sources are reporting that Biden-Harris septic trucks are beginning to arrive in Washington to refill the swamp.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

Think the thread has nearly run it course, Biden won.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Think the thread has nearly run it course, Biden won.




This thread is about the Biden Presidency. That hasn't even started yet.


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

What have you been reading on this thread, 15 pages about his presidency when he is not president yet. 

It will be dead the thread, once he is President, as it has slowly been dying, given people have to accept the facts - the truth.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> What have you been reading on this thread, 15 pages about his presidency when he is not president yet.




The last fifteen pages, apart from some diversions, appears to be people talking about what they are anticipating from a Biden Presidency.



satanoperca said:


> It will be dead the thread, once he is President, as it has slowly been dying, given people have to accept the facts - the truth.




I don't think anyone is seriously arguing that Biden will not be U.S. President in January. That much is clear.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> The last fifteen pages, apart from some diversions, appears to be people talking about what they are anticipating from a Biden Presidency.




Actually, I take that back. I just went and flicked through the thread.

While there are some posts that speculate about what a Biden Presidency might be like, most of the posts are:

Those on the left bashing Trump and posting left wing propaganda
Those on the right bashing Biden and Harris and predicting communism under Biden
This thread is actually a good example of the cesspit that political discussion on ASF has become. There are some intelligent posts but they are few and far between.


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> This thread is actually a good example of the cesspit that political discussion on ASF has become. There are some intelligent posts but they are few and far between.




Politics is just like shares and a share forum, you have to filter through the sh-----t to find the gold.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Politics is just like shares and a share forum, you have to filter through the sh-----t to find the gold.




I'm starting to think that the problem with the political threads is that people can just post a link to some article on another website without explaining it, putting it in context, or adding their own thoughts.

I wonder how many posts we would get in political threads if posting external links wasn't permitted and you had to post your own thoughts, ideas and beliefs and support them *only* with your own arguments in your own words.

I suspect we would see dramatically fewer posts.


----------



## PZ99 (16 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm starting to think that the problem with the political threads is that people can just post a link to some article on another website without explaining it, putting it in context, or adding their own thoughts.
> 
> I wonder how many posts we would get in political threads if posting external links wasn't permitted and you had to post your own thoughts, ideas and beliefs and support them *only* with your own arguments in your own words.
> 
> I suspect we would see dramatically fewer posts.



It wouldn't make any difference. One poster was simply copying articles and posting them here without even citing the fake news source it came from which is why they're now on my ignore list.

IMO the only way to deal with this is to warn the offending poster(s) followed by a temporary ban if they keep doing it.

But like I said previously - taking the high road by using this new ignore app works for me because it prevents the aggro.


----------



## satanoperca (16 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> I'm starting to think that the problem with the political threads is that people can just post a link to some article on another website without explaining it, putting it in context, or adding their own thoughts.
> 
> I wonder how many posts we would get in political threads if posting external links wasn't permitted and you had to post your own thoughts, ideas and beliefs and support them *only* with your own arguments in your own words.
> 
> I suspect we would see dramatically fewer posts.



Great idea.

You should be able to quote a passage and provide a link only to the reference and then argue/discuss you case.

I agree, just inserting a document is not acceptable.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2020)

*Just to clarify.  *When I post an article from The Shovel it is as *Political Satire*. Babylon Bee is also a political satire website. 

Simply pointing out (with voluminous evidence) that Donald Trump is a  lying, sociopathic, con man who has managed to convince 50 million plus US citizens to believe anything he says becomes tedious after a time.  It is far more interesting  (IMV) to get ones unpalatable political news from news/satirical sources like The Colbert Report, or Full Frontal which manage to  accurately highlight the xhit xuckery of politics with a humorous  bent.

*Political satire*_ is satire that specializes in gaining entertainment from politics; it has also been used with subversive intent where political speech and dissent are forbidden by a regime, as a method of advancing political arguments where such arguments are expressly forbidden.

Political satire is usually distinguished from political protest or political dissent, as it does not necessarily carry an agenda nor seek to influence the political process. While occasionally it may, it more commonly aims simply to provide entertainment. By its very nature, it rarely offers a constructive view in itself; when it is used as part of protest or dissent, it tends to simply establish the error of matters rather than provide solutions._









						Political satire - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						List of satirical television news programs - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basilio (17 November 2020)

Political satire in Soviet Russia.









						Krokodil - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joe Blow (17 November 2020)

Bas, everyone is tired of the relentless link posting to partisan sources and the pushing of political agendas. The fact that nobody can tell whether or not you are being serious when posting links to venues like The Shovel speaks volumes. 

Maybe it's time for you to step back from the frenzied political posting. It has become an unhealthy obsession and frankly, I'm not prepared to put up with it anymore. I don' care if it's coming from the left or the right, it's just not something I want around here anymore.

If you wish to post *your own thoughts* on an issue you can, but the endless links to partisan sources needs to stop now.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> If you wish to post *your own thoughts* on an issue you can, but the endless links to partisan sources needs to stop now.




Exactly.

We can't have a debate with someone we can't converse with.

Other members own opinions are important and lead to interesting exchanges of views. 

Where reputable sources are quoted, fair enough that also leads to debate, but propaganda should be out.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Exactly.
> 
> We can't have a debate with someone we can't converse with.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rumpy .  And having a  constructive discussion with people on ASF on issues whether there are share and investment related,  or more generally is the way to go.

I'm  a bit disappointed that my quoting The Shovel and other political satire sites was viewed as propaganda. There can be a big difference which was why I political satire in more detail.

I would have thought that any review of my term term postings on ASF would show I am quite willing to discuss topics in more depth. But in that context I am also prepared to point out where  other posters may be quoting quite erroneous information. And in practical terms that usually comes down to offering evidence that, for example, some video clips or claims are just fabricated  or deliberately misquoted.

The use of reputable sources ?  Sure. Who is willing to suggest which sources we should give credence to ?


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2020)

basilio said:


> The use of reputable sources ? Sure. Who is willing to suggest which sources we should give credence to ?




Good point. A matter of opinion of course.

 Well respected media organisations (getting fewer these days), independent journalists, academics who are experts in their fields.

More weight given to facts than opinions. Opinions based on evidence given more weight. The sort of stuff the journalists should be doing if they were doing their jobs.


----------



## basilio (17 November 2020)

SirRumpole said:


> Good point. A matter of opinion of course.
> 
> Well respected media organisations (getting fewer these days), independent journalists, academics who are experts in their fields.
> 
> More weight given to facts than opinions. Opinions based on evidence given more weight. The sort of stuff the journalists should be doing if they were doing their jobs.




_Well respected media organisations (getting fewer these days)_

Tricky  perhaps ?  Who is offering the "respect"  ? When can we acknowledge that accurate reporting of events can come from many sources ?

Inside that statement is the realisation that even when media organisations report events that have happened - straight reporting - some people dismiss the report out of hand becasue it comes from MSM. That conversation has been around recently when for example the fact that a number of Trump legal cases against the election have been withdrawn (or lost)  was arbitrarily dismissed becasue it came from MSM.

I find myself quoting news stories from News and even Fox News at times because the information  as news is accurate and I hope I don't get the blowback of using "partisan"  media sources.


----------



## SirRumpole (17 November 2020)

basilio said:


> Tricky perhaps ? Who is offering the "respect" ?




When both sides of politics say the media organisation is biased you can be fairly sure it's not.

I don't know if there are any .


----------



## moXJO (17 November 2020)

basilio said:


> The use of reputable sources ?  Sure. Who is willing to suggest which sources we should give credence to ?



This here is the best quote you have delivered.

As you saw from a previous post. Even so called "reliable media" puts out unchecked propaganda pieces. A lot of the sources you like to post from are tainted.

Quoting from media unless its specific journalists with actual integrity. News is just a biased clickbait  festival with leading narratives for their one eyed readers.

I think for political threads, its useless quoting entirely from links. Quoting from cnn or Guardian, even fox, newsmax, etc  (especially when its opinions) is akin to propaganda. Its their to enforce an I'm right/ you're wrong mindset.


----------



## basilio (23 November 2020)

*Biden Calls George Bush To Congratulate Him On A Well-Run Campaign  
*






President-elect Joe Biden has put in a call to George W Bush, offering his commiserations, and congratulating him on a well-run campaign.

Ever the gentleman, Biden said he respected Mr Bush for a hard-fought campaign. “I just wanna say that it was a tough battle, it was a tough election campaign, and – although I didn’t see you all that much on the campaign trail, which was strange now that I come to think about it – I just want to say that you did a good job,” Biden told Bush while Jill Biden frantically mouthed the words ‘Donald Trump’ to her husband.

“Did you campaign much? I didn’t see you much out there. Maybe that’s something you should look into for next time,” Biden continued before Bush interrupted.

“Joe I’m going to stop you there. I’m going to get you Donald Trump’s number, so you can call him in person. But you have a great day.”  








						Biden Calls George Bush To Congratulate Him On A Well-Run Campaign
					

“Joe I’m going to stop you there"




					www.theshovel.com.au


----------



## IFocus (24 November 2020)

So Biden will get 57 days to transition most incumbent's get 77 days.

I guess we wait until the senate is settled and or the influence Trump can wield out of office on the GOP.

So far elected Republicans have shown to be out and out cowards failing to defend their basic beliefs and positions against Trump


----------



## satanoperca (24 November 2020)

Not being that knowledgable on the GOP and senators of the Republican party, but a quick review showed me a whole lot of age-old white men, no diversity that might represent the consitents of the USA population, like more than 5% women, maybe a few people of another color, race or creed than angry white men losing their power while have issues with penile erections.


----------



## IFocus (24 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Not being that knowledgable on the GOP and senators of the Republican party, but a quick review showed me a whole lot of age-old white men, no diversity that might represent the consitents of the USA population, like more than 5% women, maybe a few people of another color, race or creed than angry white men losing their power while have issues with penile erections.





That's an accurate summary.


----------



## PZ99 (24 November 2020)

Probably explains why the US is still stuck with imperial measurements - resistance to any change by old farts with permanently entrenched views and it probably applies to both sides of their politics.


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2020)

Well it seems Joe has reinstated a largely neoliberalist cabinet and has a firm rein on the lunatic left of the party.

That's a good sign imo... sort of.

I don't know whether the apparent China brownnosing is such a good thing though.


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> That's an accurate summary.



And Trump broke the norm once again:

*Republicans have elected a record number of women and minorities. It wasn’t an accident.*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/11/17/republicans-women-minorities-congress-record/


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

wayneL said:


> Well it seems Joe has reinstated a largely neoliberalist cabinet and has a firm rein on the lunatic left of the party.
> 
> That's a good sign imo... sort of.
> 
> I don't know whether the apparent China brownnosing is such a good thing though.



Bit of a war between the progressives and moderates. I think "critical race theory" will be back in schools brainwashing the kids once again. So I'd say moderates will throw them scraps to fend them off. I'm not entirely sure the moderates like what they have created.


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> And Trump broke the norm once again:
> 
> *Republicans have elected a record number of women and minorities. It wasn’t an accident.*
> 
> ...



Wow a whole " At least 33 House Republicans will be either women or non-White when the new body sits in January.  " out of 197.

Or even better glance your eyes over this :

Diversity of GOP Members - as long as you are white aging male


----------



## dutchie (25 November 2020)

@Mike_Pence

In four short years, President  @realDonaldTrump revived our economy, cut taxes, rolled back regulation, fought for free and fair trade, unleashed American energy, and created more than 7 MILLION good paying jobs! And today the Dow Jones hit 30,000 for the first time EVER!

Will be interesting to see how Dem president, whoever that might be, does after 4 years.


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Wow a whole " At least 33 House Republicans will be either women or non-White when the new body sits in January.  " out of 197.
> 
> Or even better glance your eyes over this :
> 
> Diversity of GOP Members - as long as you are white aging male



Most ever. FACTS


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> Dow Jones hit 30,000 for the first time EVER!




The reason, Chump is fired. The stock market is celebrating.


----------



## dutchie (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> The reason, Chump is fired. The stock market is celebrating.



Highest ever. FACTS


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

Glad you agree


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Most ever. FACTS



Some more facts for the fact man.
FYI:
_"Even while setting a new record, the GOP is set to have around one-third the number of women that Democrats will have in Congress next session, according to data compiled by Rutgers University's Center for American Women and Politics.

Republicans will also have around one-tenth Democrats' number of women of color. (Those numbers may yet shift somewhat as several races have yet to be called.)

Altogether, according to the latest numbers, that means women will account for nearly 40% of Democrats on Capitol Hill, compared with less than 15% on the Republican side."_






*How A Record Number Of Republican Women Got Elected To Congress*
The number of GOP women elected in 2020 pales in comparison with Democrats' numbers, but their increased representation may attest to the power of focused recruitment efforts.



www.npr.org

@moXJO Happy more facts.

Facts provided by a missing member of the ASF community : R......b


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Some more facts for the fact man.
> FYI:
> _"Even while setting a new record, the GOP is set to have around one-third the number of women that Democrats will have in Congress next session, according to data compiled by Rutgers University's Center for American Women and Politics.
> 
> ...



Nobody cares about the Democrats.

Most ever. No need to try and sht on the truth.
Trump actually achieved better diversity and gathered more diversity in votes. Which part of that didn't you get?


What's with anti Trumpers attempting to act worse then Trump. Honestly you guys point fingers at Trump. Meanwhile most of you are worse. Biden won, get over it. And yet Trump is still the talking point and you all still have to try and mislead from basic ass facts. TDS is a real thing.


I predict Latino or latinx (for the limpwristed progressives) will steadily build away from the Democrats. Although that depends on the GOP following through with a coherent strategy. I find it hard to believe they were that stupid before Trump came along. But its looking that way. Trump opened a huge amount of doors and they have an opportunity to build off the momentum.


----------



## dutchie (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Nobody cares about the Democrats.
> 
> Most ever. No need to try and sht on the truth.
> Trump actually achieved better diversity and gathered more diversity in votes. Which part of that didn't you get?
> ...




The Asians will also drift to the Rep's as they are now classed as "white" in the schooling system.


----------



## PZ99 (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> What's with anti Trumpers attempting to act worse then Trump. Honestly you guys point fingers at Trump. Meanwhile most of you are worse. Biden won, get over it. And yet Trump is still the talking point and you all still have to try and mislead from basic ass facts. *TDS is a real thing.*



Sheet mate.... the only people worse than Trump were the Trump supporters with 3 years of this TDS garbage. 

Gotta love that self appointed superiority ! The more they posted the more they sealed Trump's fate.

Karma's a beech. Kamala might be worse


----------



## orr (25 November 2020)

T****'s admin says starts  '_officially_' the  Transition and within hours the USS John McCain is in a bit of 'push-me push-you' with the Putin crew in the sea of Japan...   just a coincidence of course....

Just for local interest: Two words for George Christianson(memeber for Manila), Craig Kelly(ScumMounds pet interest and neighbor), Matt Canavan(brother of Coal company executive) & Ex PM apserant now N.S.W upper house Dumb Nation twat, what's his name?....   Two words   .... John 'Fuc*en' Kerry.


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

PZ99 said:


> Sheet mate.... the only people worse than Trump were the Trump supporters with 3 years of this TDS garbage.
> 
> Gotta love that self appointed superiority ! The more they posted the more they sealed Trump's fate.
> 
> Karma's a beech. Kamala might be worse



Really.... pointing out that maybe the bs posted on here by feverish anti Trump posters, who had zero movement when they were not just wrong but spectacularly wrong. You mean pointing out a common theme they all seemed to have was the problem. 

Fcking please.


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Nobody cares about the Democrats.
> 
> Most ever. No need to try and sht on the truth.
> Trump actually achieved better diversity and gathered more diversity in votes. Which part of that didn't you get?
> ...



So you must have graduated from Chump University with ducks. Speak untruths and believe it is true. I provided evidence, you fail to do so. Keep believing.


----------



## satanoperca (25 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Nobody cares about the Democrats.



Please breathe, take time to consider your posts before writing crap. 75,000,000 people cared. 
Chump got fired, deal with it


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> So you must have graduated from Chump University with ducks. Speak untruths and believe it is true. I provided evidence, you fail to do so. Keep believing.



Evidence of what exactly.

Point it out.


----------



## moXJO (25 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> Please breathe, take time to consider your posts before writing crap. 75,000,000 people cared.
> Chump got fired, deal with it



Media wise and thread wise.

I predicted a Biden win months out. Pretty sure I expected it. I don't need to "deal with it".


----------



## PZ99 (26 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Really.... pointing out that maybe the bs posted on here by feverish anti Trump posters, who had zero movement when they were not just wrong but spectacularly wrong. You mean pointing out a common theme they all seemed to have was the problem.
> 
> Fcking please.



It looks quite reactionary to me because that's exactly what the pro Trump posters have been doing as well mate.

Think Babylon Bee and hearing aids for starters - I could provide examples but I did put those folks on ignore partly because they posted continual bs and partly because they started trolling when challenged. As for Fcking please if they did this trolling on other sites they would've been banned long ago... which is probably why they frequent this one.

Of course now the people have voted for change we will probably have to sit through 4 years of feverish anti Biden / Harris postings which is fine by me because it'll demonstrate the rank hypocrisy which is synonymous with those who still think Trump has won the election.

It'll also do me a favour because I made it clear that once Trump is gone I'd like Biden gone straight after that, as well as Pelosi and all those other skeletons.

Americans need to flush this toilet.


----------



## basilio (26 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Media wise and thread wise.
> 
> I predicted a Biden win months out. Pretty sure I expected it. I don't need to "deal with it".




What you might have to deal with is a President who doesn't follow the  wrecking ball path that Trump took in office.

Wantonly crushing Iran simply to undermine Obamas work. Destroying Nato alliances. Supporting authoritarian governments around the world. Cutting environmental regulations across the US to allow unchecked industrial pollution. Selling off US parks to oil/mining interests.  Attempting to destroy the nascent US public health system - again becasue Obama got it off teh ground

You will also have to deal with a President that talks in full sentences and doesn't preface every comment with "Don't believe the Fake News media - just take anything I say as the word of God." 

You'll have to deal with an administration that at least has a go at dealing with Climate Change, COVID and working constructively with the rest of the world instead of pretending " *HE alone* can solve the problems". 

Up to it ?


----------



## dutchie (26 November 2020)

basilio said:


> What you might have to deal with is a President who doesn't follow the  wrecking ball path that Trump took in office.
> 
> _You have not seen anything yet. Trump will seem super tame._
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchie (26 November 2020)

Nothing to see here ..... move along.


----------



## moXJO (26 November 2020)

PZ99 said:


> It looks quite reactionary to me because that's exactly what the pro Trump posters have been doing as well mate.
> 
> Think Babylon Bee and hearing aids for starters - I could provide examples but I did put those folks on ignore partly because they posted continual bs and partly because they started trolling when challenged. As for Fcking please if they did this trolling on other sites they would've been banned long ago... which is probably why they frequent this one.
> 
> ...



I doubt Biden will be blasted from the sidelines in the way Trump has. Trumps onslaught was relentless. Everyone knows Biden is an idiot. I doubt it will need to be pointed out endlessly. 


Biden will simply make the same mistakes that Obama did. If Jake Sullivan gets an adviser role again we can expect the same idiotic boot licking of Russia, Iran and China that allowed them to walk into their neighbouring territories.

The problem we face now is that all the picks are swamp donkeys. And if an outsider does get in they will be attacked from all quarters.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 November 2020)

The level of "debate" in this thread is simply appalling. Political tribalism at its absolute worst.

The next person who posts a link to a fake news website, or who posts any link to demonstrably false information, is going to cop a permanent ban. Enough is enough.

Please report any such post and I will take action immediately. Time to take out the trash. Don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## moXJO (26 November 2020)

basilio said:


> What you might have to deal with is a President who doesn't follow the  wrecking ball path that Trump took in office.
> 
> Wantonly crushing Iran simply to undermine Obamas work. Destroying Nato alliances. Supporting authoritarian governments around the world. Cutting environmental regulations across the US to allow unchecked industrial pollution. Selling off US parks to oil/mining interests.  Attempting to destroy the nascent US public health system - again becasue Obama got it off teh ground
> 
> ...



Licking Irans boots while they continued with their nuclear program anyway and pushed into Iraq. Or let Russia waltz into the Ukraine, or let China out of the box. Obama policy handed the world to those that hate the west. It was one of the most spectacular fck ups in history. All the while Obama let their military fall apart.

Trump making their allies pay the minimum to maintain their own military at I think was 2%. Instead of using the US as a security guard.

Climate change, good luck with that.

Obama health care was awful. Admittedly he could only pass what he could with an aggressive senate. But it was terrible till it was tweaked.

Biden does not complete full sentences. We have video proof of him in action.

Trump made a lot of good moves that will push the country forward. And he made some really bad ones that will wash out in time.

Obama let things happen that changed the world for the worse.


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

Hopefully Biden continues the pressure on China, to either float their currency, or embrace the importing of overseas manufactured goods, at present it would still appear that manufacturers have to build their product in China to access their market. But that may have changed.

I suppose it is a good point in time to post up this:








						What has Joe Biden promised to do in his first 100 days as president?
					

The first 100 days of a new presidency are a benchmark for how a president will run their administration. So what has Joe Biden promised to do when he takes office?




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## moXJO (26 November 2020)

PZ99 said:


> It looks quite reactionary to me because that's exactly what the pro Trump posters have been doing as well mate.
> 
> Think Babylon Bee and hearing aids for starters - I could provide examples but I did put those folks on ignore partly because they posted continual bs and partly because they started trolling when challenged. As for Fcking please if they did this trolling on other sites they would've been banned long ago... which is probably why they frequent this one.



We have had endless articles from anti Trumpers that amounted to 4 years (and realistically it started longer ago) that were pulled apart and shown to be false.
These were not satirical, just flat out fake. It then washes through and is taken as gospel by not a few but a majority of left political leaners.

4 bloody years of posting crap that constantly needed to be pulled up. From what I saw the bee stuff was literally the last couple of months.

Nazi, white supremacist, God, remember Jordan peterson or whatever his name was. And that guy basically said "get your sht together".  One long string of attacks on peoples political leanings. There were even book burnings.

One method actually radicalised the tribalism on here. So yes once again "fkn please". Of course its reactionary 


Major problems with the thread:

Half of you probably don't understand how US constitution works.

Post articles that are half truths or flat out lies. Posted then reposted.

I get pulled up because I stop tolerating the bs.

If an entire thread amounts to "Trump is Hitler" then its a bit of a sht conversation to start with.

There is zero objectivity.

The more one side hates him the more the other digs in. 

The amount of lies published through the threads to do with Trump ended up being a staggering amount. That bs then spills into the other threads. 

I'm anti censorship, never have put anyone on ignore. But damn if I don’t think these threads are toxic. And yes I've been a big part of them to. Actually be glad to see the Trump threads locked.

Trumps gone. Move on.

I'm already seeing this crap spill over to Aussie politics on other sites


----------



## moXJO (26 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Hopefully Biden continues the pressure on China, to either float their currency, or embrace the importing of overseas manufactured goods, at present it would still appear that manufacturers have to build their product in China to access their market. But that may have changed.
> 
> I suppose it is a good point in time to post up this:
> 
> ...



I think the talk was of resuming trade and political ties. Be interesting to see the strategy moving forward. Be interesting to see scomos relationship with the US.


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> I think the talk was of resuming trade and political ties. Be interesting to see the strategy moving forward. Be interesting to see scomos relationship with the US.



Yes with Xi saying he will double China's output, it doesn't leave much wriggle room for the rest of the World, to put food on the table.
Already the Chinese BEV's are coming in a lot cheaper than the European or Japanese, so how they become competitive without tarrifs or currency adjustment I can't see the slide stopping, I don't think butt kissing will work it hasn't in the past.
Time will tell, who knows maybe all this will be for the best and give people something to really worry about, rather than them having to dream stuff up.


----------



## PZ99 (26 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> We have had endless articles from anti Trumpers that amounted to 4 years (and realistically it started longer ago) that were pulled apart and shown to be false.
> These were not satirical, just flat out fake. It then washes through and is taken as gospel by not a few but a majority of left political leaners.
> 
> 4 bloody years of posting crap that constantly needed to be pulled up. From what I saw the bee stuff was literally the last couple of months.
> ...



Like I said these articles from anti Trumpers were reactionary to the articles from pro Trumpers. Equally false and taken as gospel and proven wrong.

The real problem around here is not the content of the threads - it's why the threads were started in the first place, and not just in general chat either.

The TDS thread was a perfect example of the antagonism we could've all done without 
It had zero value and relevance... it was just a troll thread.

BTW " Obama let things happen that changed the world for the worse. " is just an opinion mate. One I disagree with. Seeing over an economic recovery whilst re-regulating it to avoid another GFC is not an easy task but it was done. Now it has to be done again by the same people that did it last time.

Anyway that's my last post on the matter. I'm just as sick of this toxic crap as you are I'm sure


----------



## moXJO (26 November 2020)

sptrawler said:


> Yes with Xi saying he will double China's output, it doesn't leave much wriggle room for the rest of the World, to put food on the table.
> Already the Chinese BEV's are coming in a lot cheaper than the European or Japanese, so how they become competitive without tarrifs or currency adjustment I can't see the slide stopping, I don't think butt kissing will work it hasn't in the past.
> Time will tell, who knows maybe all this will be for the best and give people something to really worry about, rather than them having to dream stuff up.



Big thing is the looming food shortage. Possibly the next crisis. Multiple areas facing stress tests. Oceans fished out and infringements into others waters to fish them out. One area to watch


 Another area of interest is the rise of Ethiopia. They hated Trump over his stance on a dam they built. Ethiopia built a dam that affects Egypt. Caused conflict. Trump said something dumb about blowing up the dam.
So there was hope that they may move back to Biden. 

China took advantage In the void. Upgraded infrastructure and the like. 
Current tigway problems saw about 600 Chinese moved due to clashes in the country. 

Be interesting to see the direction Biden heads on these issues.


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

moXJO said:


> Big thing is the looming food shortage. Possibly the next crisis. Multiple areas facing stress tests. Oceans fished out and infringements into others waters to fish them out. One area to watch
> 
> 
> Another area of interest is the rise of Ethiopia. They hated Trump over his stance on a dam they built. Ethiopia built a dam that affects Egypt. Caused conflict. Trump said something dumb about blowing up the dam.
> ...



I think of more interest to Australia, is now that Trump has been ejected, will the powers that be move on to Johnson and Morrison?
Then all will be back to normal, get the loonies going on about anything other than what is happening to the first world. 
The rich get mega rich, the poor get a shot at being rich and the first world gets a dose of reality.
Just my opinion.


----------



## wayneL (26 November 2020)

As with any election win that goes against what I would have liked to have seen (assuming Biden has indeed actually won), rather been lying prostrate in the streets or screaming to the sky, I like to just sit back and see how things transpire and form an opinion over time.

Who knows, what may be portrayed as our worst fear, may turn out to be not so bad after all. 

Initially I thought that may have been the case with sleepy Joe, although he has reinstalled the swamp, it's the sort of neocon or neoliberal politics that we've all been used to from the United States for the last few decades. 

However I'm starting to get worried. Bunnings latest comments regarding Poland, Hungary, and other sovereign Nations, I find really quite alarming in that they may be signalling direction that his administration may be taking.

It's kind of normal to slag off the outgoing administration, but in attacking countries that are essentially strong United States allies, is highly irregular and concerning in my opinion.

Additionally there seems to be a political axis forming between the possibly incoming administration and big tech.

Watch this space folks I think things are going to get very interesting over the next few years and not in a good way.


----------



## satanoperca (26 November 2020)

@wayneL be a little more optimistic, please. The swamp is nearly gone (chump man).


----------



## satanoperca (26 November 2020)

@moXJO I hope this link is okay. But does explain how much bull----t Chump man creates

12 Claims by Chump man that are false


----------



## sptrawler (26 November 2020)

satanoperca said:


> @wayneL be a little more optimistic, please. The swamp is nearly gone (chump man).



So, other than allowing China to dump cheap goods in our country, to shut down more manufacturing, what has it really achieved?
The media has had another win, the multinationals have had another win, more manufacturing gets sent to cheap Labor countries and you guys can high five for helping it along.
Congratulations.lol
Now you can go and join a protest against the exploitation of third world labour.
Priceless.


----------



## IFocus (27 November 2020)

I am not aware of many that supported Trumps tariffs as a means of bringing China to heel.

Any way it didn't achieve any ends to Chinas growing dominance of world trade but it did cost ordinary US citizen's the cost of the tariffs for which they paid for not China. 

Big new tax anyone?

How Biden tackles China will be interesting, keep in mind changing US administrations rarely if ever change greatly the US foreign policy. 

I suspect Biden will keep many tariffs in place if only for the revenue but do expect a bilateral approach attacking China from many more angles using / in concert with other western country's having said that the genie is out of the bottle a real war will happen some day. 

As for manufacturing go no further than the policy of letting market efficiency rule which is what happen and here we are Germany continues to manufacture the rest of the lazy western world buy from China.

This is not new BTW for those that know their history will appreciate the observation of China being able to manufacture cheaper than other empires long begore the Mongols.

Mean while the money you spend today, a percentage almost certainty is a result of our trade with China.


----------



## dutchie (30 November 2020)

In my opinion there is little doubt that if Biden becomes President it will have been by fraud.

In her Georgia complaint, Sidney Powell included the declaration of Navid Keshavarz-Nia, an expert witness who stated under oath that there was massive computer fraud in the 2020 election, all of it intended to secure a victory for Joe Biden. Dr. Kershavarz-Nia's name may not mean a lot to you, but it's one of the weightiest names in the world when it comes to sniffing out cyber-security problems.  

So what does the brilliant Dr. Kershavarz-Nia have to say?  This:


1. *Hammer and Scorecard is real, not a hoax* (as Democrats allege), and both are used to manipulate election outcomes.


> 2. Dominion, ES&S, Scytl, and Smartmatic are all vulnerable to fraud and vote manipulation — and the mainstream media reported on these vulnerabilities in the past.
> *3. Dominion has been used in other countries to "forge election results."*
> 4. Dominion's corporate structure is deliberately confusing to hide relationships with Venezuela, China, and Cuba.
> *5. Dominion machines are easily hackable.*
> 6. Dominion memory cards with cryptographic key access to the systems were stolen in 2019.



Although he had no access to the machines, *Dr. Kershavarz has looked at available data about the election and the vote results*.  Based on that information, he concluded



> *1. The counts in the disputed states (Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Michigan, Arizona, Nevada, and Georgia) show electronic manipulation.*
> 2. The simultaneous decision in Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, Arizona, Nevada, and Georgia to _pretend_ to halt counting votes was unprecedented and demonstrated a coordinated effort to collude toward desired results.
> *3. One to two percent of votes were forged in Biden's favor.*
> 4. Optical scanners were set to accept unverified, un-validated ballots.
> ...









__





						The 'Smartest Man In The Room' Just Joined Sidney Powell's Team | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## satanoperca (30 November 2020)

dutchie said:


> In my opinion there is little doubt that if Biden becomes President it will have been by fraud.
> 
> In her Georgia complaint, Sidney Powell included the declaration of Navid Keshavarz-Nia, an expert witness who stated under oath that there was massive computer fraud in the 2020 election, all of it intended to secure a victory for Joe Biden. Dr. Kershavarz-Nia's name may not mean a lot to you, but it's one of the weightiest names in the world when it comes to sniffing out cyber-security problems.
> 
> ...



Ah, the latest on this crap. Everything is technical, not what Chump man can understand.









						Georgia court backflips on voting machine ‘wiping’
					

Lawyers fighting to overturn Georgia’s election results have hailed a victory, with a federal judge granting a temporary injunction late on Sunday night to prevent voting machines being wiped pending possible “forensic inspection”.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## IFocus (30 November 2020)

You have to suspend basic brain function following the attempts to over turn the election results.

Interestingly the Democrats had a bill chasing more money before the election to beef up the voting process to ensure no fraud is committed, it was blocked by Republicans. 

Yep, the very people now claiming fraud.

What a mess how could the same mugs run a country?

You could not make this stuff up, seriously.


----------



## basilio (30 November 2020)

Just with regard to the New World allegations of vote switching in the computer. This quote is taken from teh News article posted by Satanopera 

_Speaking to Fox News last week, Dominion spokesman Michael Steel said the alleged switching of votes from Mr Biden to Mr Trump could not have occurred because it was “physically impossible”.

“Look, when a voter votes on a Dominion machine, they fill out a ballot on a touch screen,” Mr Steel said. “They are given a printed copy which they then give to a local election official for safekeeping. If any electronic interference had taken place, the tally reported electronically would not match the printed ballots, and in every case where we’ve looked at – in Georgia, all across the country – the printed ballot, the gold standard in election security, has matched the electronic tally.”









						Georgia court backflips on voting machine ‘wiping’
					

Lawyers fighting to overturn Georgia’s election results have hailed a victory, with a federal judge granting a temporary injunction late on Sunday night to prevent voting machines being wiped pending possible “forensic inspection”.




					www.news.com.au
				



_


----------



## basilio (30 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> You have to suspend basic brain function following the attempts to over turn the election results.
> 
> *Interestingly the Democrats had a bill chasing more money before the election to beef up the voting process to ensure no fraud is committed, it was blocked by Republicans.
> 
> ...




And yet the  truly massive conspiracy theories  around computers switching votes are accelerating and still being relentlessly promoted by Trump. Dutchies post is being repeated across all the usual suspects.

I think they need to be comprehensively disproven as far as that be achieved.


----------



## satanoperca (30 November 2020)

IFocus said:


> You have to suspend basic brain function following the attempts to over turn the election results.
> 
> Interestingly the Democrats had a bill chasing more money before the election to beef up the voting process to ensure no fraud is committed, it was blocked by Republicans.
> 
> ...



I thought you were taking the pi ssssss.









						House Democrats Renew Calls for Bill Giving Election Agency More Funding and Responsibility
					

The “For the People Act” would bolster funding and responsibilities for the Election Assistance Commission.




					www.govexec.com
				











						Text - S.1540 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Election Security Act of 2019
					

Text for S.1540 - 116th Congress (2019-2020): Election Security Act of 2019



					www.congress.gov
				





			https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/1/text
		


" Rep. John Sarbanes, D-Md., who introduced the bill in January 2019, told _Government Executive_ on Thursday that the House also passed the "Securing America’s Federal Elections Act” and the "Stopping Harmful Interference in Elections for a Lasting Democracy Act” which would “further protect our elections and safeguard our democracy.” _He said he is “deeply alarmed that Majority Leader Mitch McConnell and Senate Republicans continue to block these critical national security efforts and repeatedly fail to protect our country from foreign attacks_.”  "

*Chump man is a Chump. What a joke.*


----------



## basilio (1 December 2020)

It's worth recognising just how well the  US election was actually run and the 10s of thousands of local, State and National officials who ensured a free and fair outcome.

Chris Krebs was a Trump appointee as head of Homeland Cyber security. He has been  recognised across  party lines  as a highly capable impartial official. He was sacked by Trump a couple of days after he stated there was no evidence of electoral fraud.









						Trump's fraud claims undermine democracy, ex-US election security chief says
					

Chris Krebs, who was fired from Department of Homeland Security two weeks after the election, calls Trump’s actions dangerous




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (1 December 2020)

Chris Krebbs did an interview for 60 minutes.  Truthful, powerful, real.  Interesting to note a couple of points

1) A paper ballot is produced  confirming the voters decision . The voter takes this to the officials who hold it to make sure teh paer votes tally with whatever the computer tabulates.  *It is impossible  for the computers to switch votes and get away with it becasue the paper trail is always there*

2)  At least a dozen Republican Senators have vouched for the integrity of Krebbs work. This comes on top of the scores of election officials who have worked with/under him on securing the electoral system against security attacks.

IMV he has every case for bring a slander and unjust dismissal case against Donald Trump and detail in public exactly how the system worked. Donald can then have the opportunity to explain teh facts behind his accusations which have undermined public confidence in the integrity of the US elections.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (1 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> Dr. Kershavarz-Nia's name may not mean a lot to you, but it's one of the weightiest names in the world when it comes to sniffing out cyber-security problems.




You might eat this **** up because you don't work in cyber security, but for those of us that do this is just garbage.

He isn't one of the weightiest names in the world on cyber security, to extend the analogy his name is a feather. 

Stop reading bull**** on zerohedge.


----------



## satanoperca (1 December 2020)

Where did Dutchie go?


----------



## dutchie (1 December 2020)

InsvestoBoy said:


> You might eat this **** up because you don't work in cyber security, but for those of us that do this is just garbage.
> 
> He isn't one of the weightiest names in the world on cyber security, to extend the analogy his name is a feather.
> 
> Stop reading bull**** on zerohedge.




Good argument. I'm convinced.


----------



## sptrawler (1 December 2020)

My guess is the tariffs will increase on China and other countries will join in, or China will float the Yuan.
Just my opinion.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (1 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> Good argument. I'm convinced.




Judging by your information diet, you couldn't discern a good argument if it slapped you in the face.

Utter crap posted on zerohedge convinces you of things you are absolutely clueless about.

It would be easy to convince you of anything that reinforces your deluded perception of the world, I am sure.


----------



## PZ99 (1 December 2020)

You're better off ignoring that account @InsvestoBoy 

It's just a pro-Trump sock puppet not worthy of intellectual debate


----------



## dutchie (1 December 2020)

InsvestoBoy said:


> Judging by your information diet, you couldn't discern a good argument if it slapped you in the face.
> 
> Utter crap posted on zerohedge convinces you of things you are absolutely clueless about.
> 
> It would be easy to convince you of anything that reinforces your deluded perception of the world, I am sure.



Jeez - another brilliant argument. I don't know how you do it InvestoBoy.


----------



## satanoperca (1 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> Jeez - another brilliant argument. I don't know how you do it InvestoBoy.



Dutchie, Can I have some of that weed you are smoking, agreeing with logic and reason,  yes INSTABOY was correct.


----------



## basilio (2 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> Jeez - another brilliant argument. I don't know how you do it InvestoBoy.(




I suggest we are missing the satire Dutchie is intending in his response...

Yes he seems to have a very fixed world view.
Yes like millions and millions of people he parrots some of the most outrageous Trump stories on the web since  "WW2 Bomber on the Moon " got a run.
But he  also acknowledged  he has little interest in "truth" or facts. 
That means argument is pretty meaningless really if you are already quite sure what you intend to believe. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Interestingly enough I came across another dramatic tweet signed by "We the People" . (Note this is NOT a formal group called We the People which is  broad non partisan group.)
Essentially the Grand Trump Army asking the Leader to let them loose to Save the Country.
They want the Insurrection Act invoked, the election results dissolved and Military Tribunals installed to keep the peace.
(Bugger this argument about electoral fraud. We've already decided the wrong guy won !)









						Former Trump lawyer Sidney Powell retweeted a call for military tribunals and a coup to overturn the presidential election
					






					www.mediamatters.org


----------



## PZ99 (2 December 2020)

This is why K. Harris will get 10 years... 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-02/donald-trump-hits-he-will-run-for-president-in-2024/12943398





_"See Ya'll in Phore Years Phar King !!"_


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2020)

PZ99 said:


> This is why K. Harris will get 10 years...
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12-02/donald-trump-hits-he-will-run-for-president-in-2024/12943398
> 
> ...




Well, assuming the God Emperor doesn't get through scotus this time, who knows what will happen in 4 years time. With the cultural dynamics as they are, literally anything can happen by then.

Can anyone foresee a healthy economy and the rift created by the left healed within four years? I can't. I think there is more likelihood of civil war to be honest... True civil war, not like the war of secession last time. 

I mean, Dominion and whatnot might be busted open by then and there may be free and fair elections.

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Knobby22 (3 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Well, assuming the God Emperor doesn't get through scotus this time, who knows what will happen in 4 years time. With the cultural dynamics as they are, literally anything can happen by then.
> 
> Can anyone foresee a healthy economy and the rift created by the left healed within four years? I can't. I think there is more likelihood of civil war to be honest... True civil war, not like the war of secession last time.
> 
> ...



I don't know about that but one thing for sure Trump won't stop tweeting, maybe going on tv and trying to hog the limelight just because he is not President.
I think what he is doing to the Republicans is quite interesting. He has them running scared. Saying he will be contesting nomination in 4 years will have some of them in a cold sweat.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> I don't know about that but one thing for sure Trump won't stop tweeting, maybe going on tv and trying to hog the limelight just because he is not President.
> I think what he is doing to the Republicans is quite interesting. He has them running scared. Saying he will be contesting nomination in 4 years will have some of them in a cold sweat.



Both parties are in trouble internally.

You can count on The GE keeping himself in the limelight, dividing the 'Pubs, but the Dominionocrats are in a state of civil war between the neoLibs and the Loony Left too.

Then you have the sinister Globalists and the libertarian paramilitary... alt tech on the rise and MSM in deep financial shyte.

That's why I say >>anything<< could happen from here.


----------



## PZ99 (3 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Well, assuming the God Emperor doesn't get through scotus this time, who knows what will happen in 4 years time. With the cultural dynamics as they are, literally anything can happen by then.
> 
> Can anyone foresee a healthy economy and the rift created by the left healed within four years? I can't. I think there is more likelihood of civil war to be honest... True civil war, not like the war of secession last time.
> 
> ...



I think the Republicans will be wanting to move on from this era of Twitter and intellectual litter.

They need to go through the process of renewal and rebuilding of trust and credibility and that can only happen with new leadership. Then they'll be a shoo-in because the demo's have exactly the same problem.

This is a very changed world and adaptation isn't possible without the flushing of tired old bitterly entrenched views about deregulation that originated in the 1980's... We don't want anymore ENRONs or GFC's thankyouverymuch 

A healthy economy is one that doesn't repeat those mistakes.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2020)

PZ99 said:


> I think the Republicans will be wanting to move on from this era of Twitter and intellectual litter.
> 
> They need to go through the process of renewal and rebuilding of trust and credibility and that can only happen with new leadership. Then they'll be a shoo-in because the demo's have exactly the same problem.
> 
> ...



I think some level of regulation is necessary, but as a point of order, GFC was not purely the fault of deregulation. it's genesis was in regulation and some creative Keynesian responses to the problems (and some bulshit Frankenomics).

a somewhat more Austrian approach would still have resulted in at level of bust but it would have happened much earlier, much more productively (think creative destruction) and to a lesser degree.

And we wouldn't have the critical mass of plutonium sitting under our financial system just waiting for a stray particle to enter.

Interestingly senator Roberts bail in amendment has been rejected... What does that tell you?


----------



## PZ99 (3 December 2020)

According to my favourite god botherer at work it's a step closer to chip imprints in the hand


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2020)

PZ99 said:


> According to my favourite god botherer at work it's a step closer to chip imprints in the hand



We already have that we just carry it around in our back pocket.

At least now if you're doing a hit job or a bank heist you can leave the damn thing home 

But who knows, there was an interesting video on the world economic forum's website about stuff like that.


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2020)

Can't be fagged searching for the micro/nanochip stuff. But here is something that was on their site for quite some time, but recently deleted, Hmmm.

The utopian dream, Komrade.


----------



## IFocus (3 December 2020)

Trump lost the election (flogged in over all popular vote) however the GOP made ground in the Congress and may yet hold the Senate.

Lets not talk about how this totally destroys the voter / Dominion fraud thing .....critical thinking required.

How ever the Republicans have no incentive to change the vibe or discussion.

I think this is the end of a empire where the Republicans in their quest for power simply don't GAF.

When you have a Trump in power breaking democratic intuitions / precedent (they are the things that democracy's depend on not politicians)  and 70 mil vote for that then the end is neigh.

The end result is Australians will soon be speaking Chinese.


----------



## wayneL (4 December 2020)

IFocus said:


> Trump lost the election (flogged in over all popular vote) however the GOP made ground in the Congress and may yet hold the Senate.
> 
> Lets not talk about how this totally destroys the voter / Dominion fraud thing .....critical thinking required.
> 
> ...



I just spit coffee over my keyboard, quite the most hilarious thing I've read on this forum for ages!

What will bring down Western democracies is the extreme tribalism that has developed, and if you can't see that in your own side as well, then you might as well stick a bone in your nose, wear shell necklaces and loincloths.

I don't see we westerners waking up soon enough so you are probably absolutely correct about learning Mandarin. I have already started, in fact.

二加二等于五，同志


----------



## PZ99 (4 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> We already have that we just carry it around in our back pocket.
> 
> At least now if you're doing a hit job or a bank heist you can leave the damn thing home
> 
> But who knows, there was an interesting video on the world economic forum's website about stuff like that.



I seem to remember saying in another thread we already carry ID around so the chipping is no problem for me, especially if it reduces your chance of being mugged in the street.

The God Botherer's opposition is based on the premise of it being the mark of the beast but as an atheist I discount it for similar reasons to discounting utopian dreams.

Even the bail-in doesn't phase me really because I never have cash and have paid all my non discretionary stuff well in advance.

Gimme a food voucher and I'm happy


----------



## Joe Blow (4 December 2020)

I'm getting tired of the trolling and general unpleasantness going on in this thread. Play nice, or don't play at all.


----------



## basilio (5 December 2020)

wayneL said:


> Can't be fagged searching for the micro/nanochip stuff. But here is something that was on their site for quite some time, but recently deleted, Hmmm.
> 
> The utopian dream, Komrade.





Well that was great Wayne.  Very inspirational indeed.
I decided to see just how some amazing ideas like these may have already been started.
Came across this  Dutch New Age  industrial designer and his team who have already created

World largest air filter to turn  city pollution into diamonds
Giant energy producing kites complete with  light show
 and much more.
Well worth checking out IMV.

*Studio Roosegaarde*
We create landscapes of the future. Creativity is our true capital.


Facebook
Twitter
LinkedIn
Instagram
Youtube
Vimeo






*About Us*
As the social design lab, Dutch artist and innovator Daan Roosegaarde and his team of designers and engineers connect people and technology in artworks that improve daily life in urban environments, spark imagination and fight the climate crisis. We create dreamscapes for the liveability of our future landscapes. Clean air, clean water, clean energy, and now clean space are our new values.
Internationally acclaimed works include WATERLICHT (a virtual flood showing the power of water), SMOG FREE PROJECT (the world's first largest outdoor air purifier which turns smog into jewellery), SMART HIGHWAY (roads that charge throughout the day and glow at night) and the SPACE WASTE LAB (visualising and upcycling space waste).

Roosegaarde’s mantra 'Schoonheid’ is a Dutch word with two meanings: ‘beauty’, that comes from creativity; and ‘clean’, that comes from clean air and clean energy. For Roosegaarde this should be a fundamental condition in daily life.

Daan Roosegaarde frequently shares his visionary ideas and projects at lectures across the world, including at TED and NASA.
In his recent published Phaidon book Daan Roosegaarde says: "People won't change because of facts or numbers. But if we can trigger the imagination of a new world, that's the way to activate people. I don't believe in utopia, but in protopia; step by step upgrading the world around us. Art is our activator."

Studio Roosegaarde is located in a former glass factory in the harbour of Rotterdam NL, also known as the Dream Factory. Here new innovations are developed from concept into artistic installations. The Studio has a vast experience in public space commissions in cities such as Rotterdam, Beijing, Paris, Eindhoven and Stockholm. Our Studio also initiates its own projects to research new social innovations in collaboration with universities or partnerships with NASA and BMW, and has a pop-up studio in Shanghai, China.

Roosegaarde has exhibited at the Rijksmuseum Amsterdam, Stedelijk Museum Amsterdam, Design Museum in London, Tate Modern, the Mori Art Museum in Tokyo, the Musee des Arts Decoratifs in Paris, Google Zeitgeist and the Victoria & Albert Museum, and won numerous international innovation awards such as the Shenzhen Global Design Award.









						Studio Roosegaarde
					

Studio Roosegaarde is the social design lab of Dutch artist and innovator Daan Roosegaarde. Together with his team of designers and engineers Roosegaarde creates ‘Landscapes of the Future’ for a better world. The studio connects people, technology and space to improve daily life in urban...




					www.studioroosegaarde.net


----------



## dutchie (6 December 2020)

basilio said:


> Well that was great Wayne.  Very inspirational indeed.
> I decided to see just how some amazing ideas like these may have already been started.
> Came across this  Dutch New Age  industrial designer and his team who have already created
> 
> ...



Good find. Interesting concepts.
Could be posted on other threads (environment etc).


----------



## moXJO (6 December 2020)

basilio said:


> Well that was great Wayne.  Very inspirational indeed.
> I decided to see just how some amazing ideas like these may have already been started.
> Came across this  Dutch New Age  industrial designer and his team who have already created
> 
> ...



Wait.... was this post sarcasm? 
Or am I on the wrong forum?

Bas agreeing with wayneL,  truly is the end of times.


----------



## basilio (6 December 2020)

moXJO said:


> Wait.... was this post sarcasm?
> Or am I on the wrong forum?
> 
> *Bas agreeing with wayneL,  truly is the end of times.*




Not quite correct.  I have agreed and liked a number of Waynes posts. It may be simpler to have a reflex dismissal of everything someone says but frankly I don't roll that way.

Wayne posted an "imagine this" clip which postulated a world that had moved in a fundamentally more sustainable, co-operative direction. I would hope most people would think that was a better world to live in than one where countries/people were abusive, suspicious and exploitative. I just decided to follow his lead and see if there were some concrete  examples of this direction. Came up with the above post.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2020)

I posted it because I thought it was absolutely terrifying


----------



## moXJO (6 December 2020)

basilio said:


> Not quite correct.  I have agreed and liked a number of Waynes posts. It may be simpler to have a reflex dismissal of everything someone says but frankly I don't roll that way.
> 
> Wayne posted an "imagine this" clip which postulated a world that had moved in a fundamentally more sustainable, co-operative direction. I would hope most people would think that was a better world to live in than one where countries/people were abusive, suspicious and exploitative. I just decided to follow his lead and see if there were some concrete  examples of this direction. Came up with the above post.



I have to admit I didn't watch the clip.


----------



## dutchie (9 December 2020)

I'm interested to know why the MSM and Social Media zealously stopped any news about Hunter Bidens laptop and his Chinese dealings.


----------



## moXJO (9 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> I'm interested to know why the MSM and Social Media zealously stopped any news about Hunter Bidens laptop and his Chinese dealings.



Investigation has been launched by GOP.


----------



## IFocus (9 December 2020)

I am not aware of any previous behaviour by a sitting US president (or aspirant for that matter) that has lost an election by such a commanding margin keep claiming to have won, this is of course a feature of elections south of the boarder.

With the failure to present evidence that any court so far has accepted (many cases before Republican Justices) including the overly conservative Supreme Court, at what point will conservative supporters stop giving cover to ongoing maleficent  behaviour.

Given the death threats already sent the way of state politicians / officials Democrats / Republicans, surely  your service to the people of the US doesn't give the green light to create these circumstances with no basis.

Is this the signal that the US is now a 3rd world country?


----------



## moXJO (9 December 2020)

IFocus said:


> I am not aware of any previous behaviour by a sitting US president (or aspirant for that matter) that has lost an election by such a commanding margin keep claiming to have won, this is of course a feature of elections south of the boarder.
> 
> With the failure to present evidence that any court so far has accepted (many cases before Republican Justices) including the overly conservative Supreme Court, at what point will conservative supporters stop giving cover to ongoing maleficent  behaviour.
> 
> ...



It was third world back in the early 90s as far as I was concerned. Felt like a crumbling empire.

Most were  jumping on the bandwagon of every Trump conspiracy, that had little evidence, or that was flat out wrong. Did everyone forget the last 4 years?

I would say the opposition will take a similar time frame to accept the win (which we know is never).

The irony of this situation  is outright bewildering. Along with the lack of self reflection.


----------



## dutchie (21 December 2020)




----------



## macca (21 December 2020)

dutchie said:


> View attachment 116830




I just let my friends in the media do it for me, but we are all good now, I gave them all a job


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 December 2020)

in an interview Biden did with _New York Times_ columnist Thomas Friedman in early December, there was an indicator of what might happen in 2021.
_
“I want to make sure we’re going to fight like hell by investing in America first,” _Biden told Friedman._ Biden sees areas such as *energy, biotech, advanced materials and artificial intelligence *as being ripe for large-scale government investment in research._

_“We should be spending $20 billion to put broadband across the board,” Biden told Friedman. “We have got to rebuild the middle class,” but “especially in rural America”._

IMPLICATIONS ......  Tech


----------



## SirRumpole (2 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> in an interview Biden did with _New York Times_ columnist Thomas Friedman in early December, there was an indicator of what might happen in 2021.
> 
> _“I want to make sure we’re going to fight like hell by investing in America first,” _Biden told Friedman._ Biden sees areas such as *energy, biotech, advanced materials and artificial intelligence *as being ripe for large-scale government investment in research.
> 
> ...




I hope he does a better job with Broadband than we did.


----------



## sptrawler (2 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> I hope he does a better job with Broadband than we did.



I just hope he goes back to basics and delivers a future, rather than pandering to media based rhetoric, that actually doesn't put much food on the table.
All I have observed in our house with broadband is, when we are home the kids ride bikes go to the park.
 When we are away Disney movies, Google Play, Netflix's, YouTube etc gets hammered.


----------



## dutchie (6 January 2021)

So the incoming President and Vice President are both plagiarizers.

Pathetic

*Kamala Harris Accused of Plagiarizing Childhood Story From Martin Luther King Jr.*








						Kamala Harris Accused of Plagiarizing Childhood Story From Martin Luther King Jr.
					

Oops




					bongino.com


----------



## dutchie (6 January 2021)

Janet Yellen, Bidens selection for Treasury secretary, has earned more than *$7.2 m. for speaking fees* over the last two years.
To Wall St, Goldman Sachs, Citibank, Google etc.
Think she might be a little compromised??


----------



## Knobby22 (6 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> Janet Yellen, Bidens selection for Treasury secretary, has earned more than *$7.2 m. for speaking fees* over the last two years.
> To Wall St, Goldman Sachs, Citibank, Google etc.
> Think she might be a little compromised??



No.
I have been a speaker in the past. That has not meant I have suddenly wanted to be corrupted. 

In a sense she is getting paid to explain her experience to mostly very smart people who want to get a better understanding of how the world really works and so wish to pay good money to hear her views.


----------



## dutchie (6 January 2021)

The Democrats are trying so hard to be woke. 
Democrat congressman in House of Representatives ends prayer with "Amen and Awomen"
Pathetic.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 January 2021)

Looking like Dems have won one senate seat and likely the second in Georgia. One a black man, the other a Jew! Reps had 2 standard white guys. Historic.

Looks like Trump did some damage.


----------



## moXJO (6 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> The Democrats are trying so hard to be woke.
> Democrat congressman in House of Representatives ends prayer with "Amen and Awomen"
> Pathetic.



Did that really happen?


Knobby22 said:


> Looks like Trump did some damage.



Gop signing off on that bloated bill is what killed them. 
Gop: "No US citizens all you get is $600".
Dems: "If we win the senate its $2000 for all".

Gop then basically turned off Trumps base the last few weeks.

And Trump was Trump. Looks like he is burning his way out and taking his base. I dare say he will attempt to run out the anti Trumpers in the GOP over the next few years.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> Gop signing off on that bloated bill is what killed them.
> Gop: "No US citizens all you get is $600".
> Dems: "If we win the senate its $2000 for all".
> 
> ...




And what is Pence going to do? Disrupt the handover? Should see some nasty sharemarket action tomorrow. 
Gotta admit Trump is not a guy who gives up. I admire his drive.


----------



## moXJO (6 January 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> And what is Pence going to do? Disrupt the handover? Should see some nasty sharemarket action tomorrow.
> Gotta admit Trump is not a guy who gives up. I admire his drive.



He always reminded me of a t-shirt my brother had in the early 80s


----------



## sptrawler (6 January 2021)

Well there is one thing that I have got from this election, no better understanding of how it works, all I hope is that we stay the way we are in Australia.
Well at least until I've gone, after that, do as you will. 

The good thing that seems to be coming out of the election is, the democrats will hold both houses of parliament, which is good because then they can own their own agenda and be  accountable for the outcomes.
Way too often these days, policy has to be watered down, to appease fringe dwellers.


----------



## dutchie (6 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> Did that really happen?



*‘Amen and Awomen’: U.S. Congressman mocked for gendered prayer finale*








						‘Amen and Awomen’: U.S. Congressman mocked for gendered prayer finale - National | Globalnews.ca
					

Rep. Emanuel Cleaver, who is a Missouri Democrat and a minister, made up the word during the swearing-in of a new Congress.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## moXJO (6 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> *‘Amen and Awomen’: U.S. Congressman mocked for gendered prayer finale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.


----------



## IFocus (6 January 2021)

Who would have thought, has the Trump effect finally fizzled? 

How brave is Georgia if the 2nd Dem gets up?

Answer not that brave as not a real lot will change unfortunately other than perhaps a return to the little of normality that shaped the US democracy and intuitions that have withstood the assault by the incompetent Trump and his sycophants. 

Trump will stand utterly condemned by history and convicted by state attorneys.


----------



## IFocus (6 January 2021)

Stop the count...hahaha


----------



## bellenuit (6 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> Wow.




Those same congressmen disgusted by using the phrase _a-women_ didn't seem to have any issues with Trump having peaceful protesters tear gassed and battened so he could stand outside a church with a Bible in his hand.

The hypocrisy of the Right never ceases. They should be more concerned with what is said in Congress after the session is opened, rather than the use of a made up word to end the opening prayer (which in itself should not be said in a secular democracy) More hypocritical still is that they have no intention of following the guidance that they are invoking their God to give them.


----------



## SirRumpole (7 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> So the incoming President and Vice President are both plagiarizers.
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> ...




More propaganda.


----------



## rederob (7 January 2021)

IFocus said:


> Stop the count...hahaha



Looks like the Democrats also "stole" the Runoffs .
On present numbers no recount can be sought:


----------



## moXJO (7 January 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Those same congressmen disgusted by using the phrase _a-women_ didn't seem to have any issues with Trump having peaceful protesters tear gassed and battened so he could stand outside a church with a Bible in his hand.
> 
> The hypocrisy of the Right never ceases. They should be more concerned with what is said in Congress after the session is opened, rather than the use of a made up word to end the opening prayer (which in itself should not be said in a secular democracy) More hypocritical still is that they have no intention of following the guidance that they are invoking their God to give them.



The absolute virtue signalling from scumbags  that do not practice what the preach does indeed disgust me. 

But Trump Trump Trump. Keep it going. Personally I think he went light on the gas.


----------



## bellenuit (7 January 2021)

Biden is certified as the next president.



			https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/01/06/us/electoral-vote?campaign_id=60&emc=edit_na_20210107&instance_id=0&nl=breaking-news&ref=cta&regi_id=95815172&segment_id=48599&user_id=b29bbb2d833f3345588186dd5529dd6f#after-a-day-of-chaos-congress-certifies-joe-bidens-election-victory


----------



## dutchie (8 January 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Biden is certified.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/01/06/us/electoral-vote?campaign_id=60&emc=edit_na_20210107&instance_id=0&nl=breaking-news&ref=cta&regi_id=95815172&segment_id=48599&user_id=b29bbb2d833f3345588186dd5529dd6f#after-a-day-of-chaos-congress-certifies-joe-bidens-election-victory


----------



## dutchie (8 January 2021)

Fair enough.


----------



## dutchie (9 January 2021)

Wondering how many minutes it will take before Joe is replaced by Kamala.
Place your bets.
I'm predicting 2880.


----------



## macca (9 January 2021)

There is a minimum time that Biden must serve so that Kamala can have two terms after she takes over from him.

I did read it but can't remember, six months? twelve months?


----------



## cynic (9 January 2021)

macca said:


> There is a minimum time that Biden must serve so that Kamala can have two terms after she takes over from him.
> 
> I did read it but can't remember, six months? twelve months?



According to the following article, the remainder of the term, when Kamala takes over, would have to be less than two years (i.e. Biden would have to serve for slightly more than two years):
https://www.boston25news.com/news/t...es-the-constitution-say-about-that/958966348/


----------



## satanoperca (9 January 2021)

You are obviously suffering from DDS, Dutchie Derangement Syndrome, were logic no longer applies to rational thought


----------



## wayneL (9 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> Wondering how many minutes it will take before Joe is replaced by Kamala.
> Place your bets.
> I'm predicting 2880.



I reckon it will be like Weekend at Bernie's until the 1,051,201st minute


----------



## DB008 (10 January 2021)

From what l've heard/read, Trump will still be there on the 20th onwards, but that's off topic.

Biden and his team were also stopped from the security briefs for a reason - they were fed a honeypot Intel rumour (fake intel) and it was picked up on CCP chatter within 24 hours. He is totally compromised by the CCP.

Wayne, this is what your looking for....


----------



## dutchie (11 January 2021)

Why not prioritise everyone.

All lives matter.


----------



## dutchie (11 January 2021)

President-elect Joe Biden on Jan. 8 *promised to “defeat” the National Rifle Association while he’s in office.* 

That's brave of him if he follows through with it.


----------



## dutchie (12 January 2021)

President Elect declares that he is racist.



dutchie said:


>


----------



## DB008 (12 January 2021)

.​


----------



## Macquack (17 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> View attachment 118303



I don't know where you find this rubbish. I suggest you stop whinging and go get a tan.


----------



## DB008 (17 January 2021)

Back to the nursing home.

Dementia 101

​


----------



## dutchie (17 January 2021)

Macquack said:


> I don't know where you find this rubbish. I suggest you stop whinging and go get a tan.



It appears that your the one whinging.


----------



## rederob (17 January 2021)

Here's the full presentation from Biden, to compare against @DB008's post which doctors-out the sound:


Contrary to 2016, America has now chosen a President who actually believes in science
Interestingly Biden is doing a Ronald Reagan and surrounding himself with competent people rather than sycophants.
America will never be as great as it was again, but it will be so much better than Trump made it.


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2021)

Navarro Report - Volume 3 out today.


https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/be...arro Report Volume III Final 1.13.21-0001.pdf​





Before the Dominion/Smartmatic alterations happened, the results were snap-shot as this.


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2021)

Ratcliff backpedaling hard now.

DNI Ratcliffe Releases Report Showing China Interfered with the 2020 Election and CIA Management Pressured Analysts Not to Report It.

Will be interesting if Trump declassifies CIA involvement in Germany and Italy.

30,000+ troops currently in DC
Virtual inauguration
All for the supposed most popular person to ever be elected President

LOL



*Ratcliffe - Views on Intelligence Community Election Security Analysis*







.​


----------



## SirRumpole (18 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Navarro Report - Volume 3 out today.
> 
> 
> https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/be36dc6d-0df4-4c20-addf-fca72be46150/The Navarro Report Volume III Final 1.13.21-0001.pdf​
> ...



Nothing to say who these 'irregularities' favoured

There could be a lot of Trump ghost voters out there.


----------



## bellenuit (18 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Navarro Report - Volume 3 out today.
> 
> 
> https://img1.wsimg.com/blobby/go/be36dc6d-0df4-4c20-addf-fca72be46150/The Navarro Report Volume III Final 1.13.21-0001.pdf​
> ...




Except those figures are nonsense. For example:

It claims 10,315 dead people voted in Georgia. Actual numbers according to Georgia election officials (a GOP run state)... 2

Others here:









						State debunks voter 'fraud' claims line-by-line
					

Q: How many dead people actually 'voted'? A: Only two.




					www.11alive.com
				




There was ample opportunity to prove their cases in court. Most times they withdrew their cases when they were required to swear under oath that they knew there was fraud (a crime if found to be lying). Those that went forward without the fraud allegation, but with claims of irregularity, were all thrown out - mostly by Trump appointed judges in GOP controlled states.


----------



## rederob (19 January 2021)

Biden's $2T stimulus package is likely to pull the following economic levers

Fed to purchase more Treasury instruments, so rates should rise
Treasury purchases reduce interest rates, but increase inflation
Increased borrowing down the track will be needed to service interest on the debt, creating a debt spiral that tanks the stock market.
Biden might be lucky and see out the debt spiral.  However, for it not to get completely out of control will require US GDP to quickly spike north and stay there, and that's presently not foreseeable.
Rather than pass Biden the President's baton, Trump has thrown him an economic hand grenade.  The question is how fatal will it be.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Biden's $2T stimulus package is likely to pull the following economic levers
> 
> Fed to purchase more Treasury instruments, so rates should rise
> Treasury purchases reduce interest rates, but increase inflation
> ...



Yes I think most politicians, will like to duck the economic fallout, of last year.


----------



## basilio (19 January 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Except those figures are nonsense. For example:
> 
> It claims 10,315 dead people voted in Georgia. Actual numbers according to Georgia election officials (a GOP run state)... 2
> 
> ...




Interesting isn't it.  Navorro and co pontificating on the most extensive pack of lies ever compiled over the result of an election, trashing election officals across the US and no one is willing or able to follow it through in the Courts

For the life of me I cannot understand why Electoral officers can't bring a case against Navorro for defamation and ask him to present the evidence for his allegations. If he can't there will be consequences. In the current situation it seems that if your bold enough you can make up any story you want the public to believe and just repeat and repeat and repeat it with no consequences.  Just crazy.


----------



## dutchie (19 January 2021)

The left is getting more and more desperate.
Two dingbats chatting...


----------



## rederob (20 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> The left is getting more and more desperate.
> Two dingbats chatting...



There really is not much to say about people who keep posting proven lies and deceptive material, and also place it in inappropriate threads.  That's aside from the fact that the background to @dutchie's tweet actually relies on a Trump GOP-led Report, and has nothing to do with "the left" as he suggests.
On topic, Biden's focus from today is clear, and it's about overcoming covid's ills and stimulating economic recovery.
In the background Biden's Administration will continue to pursue foreign interference in US affairs which builds on US security agency findings regarding Russia and Trumps 2016 election.  You could read the 2020 GOP-led 1000 page Senate Report proving this, or the snapshot reported under the *NYT's* headline:
*"G.O.P.-Led Senate Panel Details Ties Between 2016 Trump Campaign and Russia*​_WASHINGTON — A sprawling report released Tuesday by a Republican-controlled Senate panel that spent three years investigating Russia’s interference in the 2016 election laid out an extensive web of contacts between Trump campaign advisers and Kremlin officials and other Russians, including at least one intelligence officer and others tied to the country’s spy services. *"*_​
Russia's efforts did not cease and US intelligence agencies published warnings about their efforts to again assist Trump's 2020 re-election, as reported last August:
*"U.S. Intelligence Says Republicans Are Working With Russia to Reelect Trump"*​


----------



## dutchie (20 January 2021)

Biden (via Yellen) will continue to pump out money.

The market will keep rising.


----------



## DB008 (20 January 2021)

Jesus.....


*Biden selects transgender doctor as assistant health secretary*​


*Washington:* President-elect Joe Biden has tapped Pennsylvania Health Secretary Rachel Levine to be his assistant secretary of health, leaving her poised to become the first openly transgender federal official to be confirmed by the US Senate.​​​A paediatrician and former Pennsylvania physician general, Levine was appointed to her current post by Democratic Governor Tom Wolf in 2017, making her one of the few transgender people serving in elected or appointed positions nationwide. She won past confirmation by the Republican-majority Pennsylvania Senate and has emerged as the public face of the state's response to the coronavirus pandemic.​











Biden selects transgender doctor as assistant health secretary



.​


----------



## dutchie (20 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Jesus.....
> 
> 
> *Biden selects transgender doctor as assistant health secretary*​
> ...



I wonder why Dr. Jill didn't get it.


----------



## dutchie (21 January 2021)

MSM is slobbering over Joe.
The big question is though, will it sell advertising?


----------



## dutchie (21 January 2021)

Biden unity. This is going to be so much better???


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2021)

It's going to be interesting how the CNN's and MSNBC's of the world are going to react to antifa now?


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2021)

wayneL said:


> It's going to be interesting how the CNN's and MSNBC's of the world are going to react to antifa now?
> 
> View attachment 118811




And this is going to go on for another 4 years is it ?



BDS has set in already.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> And this is going to go on for another 4 years is it ?
> 
> 
> 
> BDS has set in already.



Oh dear. What have I said about Biden in that post?

My comment was about antifa attacking Biden/Dems and the mainstream media response. Please stop being a buffoon, Horace.

The greater point is about civil unrest in the United States and that possibly continuing, despite the change in government.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2021)

wayneL said:


> Oh dear. What have I said about Biden in that post?
> 
> My comment was about antifa attacking Biden/Dems and the mainstream media response. Please stop being a buffoon, Horace.
> 
> The greater point is about civil unrest in the United States and that possibly continuing, despite the change in government.




That gives the lie to the insinuation that antifa are Democrat supporters . They are just another group of anarchists like the Trump 'supporters' that invaded the Capitol.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> That gives the lie to the insinuation that antifa are Democrat supporters . They are just another group of anarchists like the Trump 'supporters' that invaded the Capitol.



That's true, it was always assumed by MSM that this crap would stop with the Biden presidency. That is the reason for me wondering how the media is going to respond. They saw antifa as useful when they didn't like the president, in my interest is how they will change their tune.

And as a point of order, while it is true that some of the idiots that invaded the capital were Trump supporters, many were also antifa and various other brands of miscreant.


----------



## dutchie (21 January 2021)

Antifa are just plain old fascists trying to overthrow any government. 
Most have low self esteem and the only way they have of being important in their own eyes are through violence and destruction. (Just look at the last four years).
 See Andy Ngo videos and when he posts pictures of those arrested.

It's only going to get worse.














						Unmasked
					

Now a #1 National Bestseller!A journalist who's been attacked by Antifa writes a deeply researched and reported account of the group's history...




					www.centerstreet.com


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2021)

Hmmmm, not a good start imo


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2021)

Google going head-over heels to support DNC


NEW - Joe Biden's inauguration video is so unpopular that it is now "unlisted" on the White House's YouTube account.​


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2021)

Here we go, clown show is in town.








.​


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2021)

Youtube doing their duty for the CCP - I mean, the DNC. Manipulating numbers...


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2021)

.​


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2021)

LMAO!

Pretty dumb move in my opinion but the amusement continues from DC. (They should wait till they have something concrete on him)


----------



## dutchie (22 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Here we go, clown show is in town.
> 
> View attachment 118843
> 
> ...



I just want to know why she isn't a POC. Even the sexist Trump had a woman in this position.
C'mon Joe, you need to do better than Trump.
I suppose since she (apologies if she/he identifies as a man) is a ranga, so bonus points for that.


----------



## dutchie (22 January 2021)

wayneL said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Pretty dumb move in my opinion but the amusement continues from DC. (They should wait till they have something concrete on him)




You would think that he would lose 50% of the constituents but the "feminists" don't seem to care.


----------



## dutchie (22 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Youtube doing their duty for the CCP - I mean, the DNC. Manipulating numbers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118850​



YouTube is trying to make Joe popular by lying to its users.


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2021)

Fun fact:

Joe Biden is older that the previous 4 presidents 

Biden 78
Trump 74
Obama 59
Dubya 74
Clinton 74


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2021)

Breaking news - Joe Biden hires new White House maid


----------



## DB008 (22 January 2021)

This is what propaganda looks like.....


----------



## rederob (22 January 2021)

Actually @DB008, CNN still uses the information, so perhaps some honesty from you is warranted:


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2021)

Cheaper insulin to help people with diabetes? 

Hell no.....


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2021)

Biden just rolled over to the Russians with the "New start" nuclear treaty extension. Previous administration wanted harsher conditions as there is a lot of new tech that Russia is leaping ahead with. Biden basically got down on all fours in the ready position.

So its a similar trajectory to the Obama years by the look of it. The US really can't afford to fall any further behind with dovish strategies. This was one of the main worries with revisiting out of date governance. 

Australia needs to revisit its strategy with China, early.


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2021)

Biden winning fiends and influencing people.

First, the 180-degree turn about on fracking and throwing women sports people under the bus on the very first day of his presidency (inter alia).

Now the COVID duplicity.


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2021)

​Inauguration, from a guy who got 81 million votes. Yeah right.


----------



## Value Collector (23 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 118947
> ​Inauguration, from a guy who got 81 million votes. Yeah right.
> 
> View attachment 118948​




Are you trying to say the crowds should have been larger??? You do understand there is a pandemic right? and that the usual open to the public audience was shut off.


----------



## Value Collector (23 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> Wondering how many minutes it will take before Joe is replaced by Kamala.
> Place your bets.
> I'm predicting 2880.




About 4,200,000 minutes by my calculations.


----------



## rederob (23 January 2021)

Looks like ASF has it's own version of Fox & Friends, with @wayneL, @DB008, @moXJO and @dutchie dragging out tenuous matters or plain lies.
First, @wayneL claims that Biden did a 180 degree turn on fracking, yet we find that this is an issue gone over many times in the media, and it has never been true.  Next, his claim about "throwing women sports people under the bus" has nothing to do with women in sport, and everything to do with discriminatory laws relating to gender identity or sexual orientation. Finally, there is no covid duplicity as the twit McCain claims because Fauci never said masks "didn't work." Fauci has championed wearing masks in America, but his message was consistently undone by America's worst ever President. 
@moXJO's point on START is way off beam as the START arms control treaty with Russia is about limiting both countries to no more than 1,550 deployed nuclear warheads rather than technology.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Looks like ASF has it's own version of Fox & Friends, with @wayneL, @DB008, @moXJO and @dutchie dragging out tenuous matters or plain lies.
> First, @wayneL claims that Biden did a 180 degree turn on fracking, yet we find that this is an issue gone over many times in the media, and it has never been true.  Next, his claim about "throwing women sports people under the bus" has nothing to do with women in sport, and everything to do with discriminatory laws relating to gender identity or sexual orientation. Finally, there is no covid duplicity as the twit McCain claims because Fauci never said masks "didn't work." Fauci has championed wearing masks in America, but his message was consistently undone by America's worst ever President.
> @moXJO's point on START is way off beam as the START arms control treaty with Russia is about limiting both countries to no more than 1,550 deployed nuclear warheads rather than technology.



Look at you having to resort to identity debating because of lack of substance. You want to actually look at the reality or are you still sucking rainbows out of Bidens ass.

Maybe try to understand why the Trump administration was trying to force better governance while Biden actually hamstrung the US


----------



## Value Collector (23 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Looks like ASF has it's own version of Fox & Friends, with @wayneL, @DB008, @moXJO and @dutchie dragging out tenuous matters or plain lies.
> First, @wayneL claims that Biden did a 180 degree turn on fracking, yet we find that this is an issue gone over many times in the media, and it has never been true.  Next, his claim about "throwing women sports people under the bus" has nothing to do with women in sport, and everything to do with discriminatory laws relating to gender identity or sexual orientation. Finally, there is no covid duplicity as the twit McCain claims because Fauci never said masks "didn't work." Fauci has championed wearing masks in America, but his message was consistently undone by America's worst ever President.
> @moXJO's point on START is way off beam as the START arms control treaty with Russia is about limiting both countries to no more than 1,550 deployed nuclear warheads rather than technology.



One thing I have learned over the last 4 years, is that you can’t have a proper conversation with these sorts of people, they have let their social media echo chamber feeds cabbage up their heads.


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Looks like ASF has it's own version of Fox & Friends, with @wayneL, @DB008, @moXJO and @dutchie dragging out tenuous matters or plain lies.
> First, @wayneL claims that Biden did a 180 degree turn on fracking, yet we find that this is an issue gone over many times in the media, and it has never been true.  Next, his claim about "throwing women sports people under the bus" has nothing to do with women in sport, and everything to do with discriminatory laws relating to gender identity or sexual orientation. Finally, there is no covid duplicity as the twit McCain claims because Fauci never said masks "didn't work." Fauci has championed wearing masks in America, but his message was consistently undone by America's worst ever President.
> @moXJO's point on START is way off beam as the START arms control treaty with Russia is about limiting both countries to no more than 1,550 deployed nuclear warheads rather than technology.



Sorry mate, you are delusional, especially in respect to women's sport.


----------



## wayneL (23 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> One thing I have learned over the last 4 years, is that you can’t have a proper conversation with these sorts of people, they have let their social media echo chamber feeds cabbage up their heads.



Ah, before even trying to have a conversation, you go ad hom.

Hoist by your own petard bro.


----------



## basilio (23 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> Look at you having to resort to identity debating because of lack of substance. You want to actually look at the reality or are you still sucking rainbows out of Bidens ass.
> 
> Maybe try to understand *why the Trump administration was trying to force better governance *  (What the Xuck!!!)  while Biden actually hamstrung the US




Clearly MoXjo is trying to  win the *Biggest Troll of the Year Award *with that piece of whimsy.
The Trump administration forcing better governance?  Truly Trump wouldn't know what the word meant  (except that it's intended to stop his corruption) and clearly Mo has no clue either.

What a total  sick joke.


----------



## dutchie (23 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Looks like ASF has it's own version of Fox & Friends, with @wayneL, @DB008, @moXJO and @dutchie dragging out tenuous matters or plain lies.
> First, @wayneL claims that Biden did a 180 degree turn on fracking, yet we find that this is an issue gone over many times in the media, and it has never been true.  Next, his claim about "throwing women sports people under the bus" has nothing to do with women in sport, and everything to do with discriminatory laws relating to gender identity or sexual orientation. Finally, there is no covid duplicity as the twit McCain claims because Fauci never said masks "didn't work." Fauci has championed wearing masks in America, but his message was consistently undone by America's worst ever President.
> @moXJO's point on START is way off beam as the START arms control treaty with Russia is about limiting both countries to no more than 1,550 deployed nuclear warheads rather than technology.



Yes there was a similar group during Trumps four years. Hypocrite.

Oh hang on, their still at it.


----------



## DB008 (23 January 2021)

BLM March in June 2020

Pandemic - what pandemic....


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2021)

There is zero discussion of The Biden Presidency in this thread. If this thread continues as it has been recently I will just close it.

All I see is doctored images, tweets from partisan sources and conspiracy theories.

Political "discussion" at ASF has reached an all-time low.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> There is zero discussion of The Biden Presidency in this thread. If this thread continues as it has been recently I will just close it.
> 
> All I see is doctored images, tweets from partisan sources and conspiracy theories.
> 
> Political "discussion" at ASF has reached an all-time low.




Maybe delete a few blatant propaganda posts as an example ?

Just my opinion.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Maybe delete a few blatant propaganda posts as an example ?
> 
> Just my opinion.




Perhaps political "discussion" (and I use that term loosely) has run its course at ASF? This thread is the biggest waste of database space I think I have ever seen in almost seventeen years. I don't think any interesting debate or discussion is likely to happen in this thread, or any other political thread at ASF.

There's nothing of value, or of interest, going on here. It's an intellectual dead zone.


----------



## rederob (23 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Perhaps political "discussion" (and I use that term loosely) has run its course at ASF? This thread is the biggest waste of database space I think I have ever seen in almost seventeen years. I don't think any interesting debate or discussion is likely to happen in this thread, or any other political thread at ASF.
> 
> There's nothing of value, or of interest, going on here. It's an intellectual dead zone.



Biden has already signed 19 Executive Orders and undertaken Administrative reforms to reshape America's fortunes.
Many of these relate specifically to covid issues, which Biden has placed on the top of his agenda for action.  This includes addition economic assistance for individuals, families, and small businesses, plus state, local, tribal, and territorial governments - areas that were constantly overlooked by the previous Administration.
Biden is clearly going down the path of spending America out of its current woes.  It's going to increase debt, but then again Trump's record was contrary to his promises, blowing out debt by some 36% during his term.  Of all things to watch out for over the next few years is the extent that US debt spirals to such a high a level that other currencies are seen as more attractive.


----------



## Joe Blow (23 January 2021)

rederob said:


> Biden has already signed 19 Executive Orders and undertaken Administrative reforms to reshape America's fortunes.




So there is plenty of topics relevant to The Biden Presidency to debate and discuss in this thread, but it seems not many are interested in seriously debating issues of policy. It's easier to post a tweet, a conspiracy theory, or a link to a partisan website.

I randomly chose a thread from 15 years ago titled Today's "anti-terrorist" raids and the difference between discussion then and now couldn't be more stark. That thread is content heavy, thoughtful, nuanced, respectful, and interesting. Even though there are some unpopular and perhaps fringe views expressed by one or two people.

How did we manage to arrive at a place where the "content" (again, I use the term loosely) in a political thread can consist primarily of ad hominem attacks, trolling, conspiracy theories, partisan tweets and photos of dubious origin?

Perhaps I can respectfully suggest that those who are not interested in engaging in genuine discussion and debate find another venue to post at. Most of what has been posted in this thread recently is embarrassing, and I'm not prepared to let it continue.


----------



## Value Collector (23 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> BLM March in June 2020
> 
> Pandemic - what pandemic....
> 
> ...




And this has relevance to Biden astutely minimising the audience at his inauguration for their own safety how?

do you really think those huge BLM protests where made up of trump supporters? If they weren’t then I don’t see why Biden’s purposely small crowd is any indication to the number of votes he got, because as your photos show it’s not hard to rally a massive crowd of anti trump people who probably would vote Biden even if they didn’t like him.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 January 2021)

China seems keen to test the new POTUS by ramping up military action in the South China sea.









						China authorises coastguard to fire on foreign vessels in disputed waters
					

Chinese territorial claims in the East and South China Seas remain a source of tension with its neighbours and now the Chinese coastguard has been given the legal power to fire on foreign vessels in those waters.




					www.abc.net.au
				




This is a big test for Biden, his biggest foreign policy challenge in my opinion.

What he does about it could well define the US place in the world under a Biden Presidency.


----------



## rederob (23 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> So there is plenty of topics relevant to The Biden Presidency to debate and discuss in this thread, but it seems not many are interested in seriously debating issues of policy. It's easier to post a tweet, a conspiracy theory, or a link to a partisan website.
> 
> I randomly chose a thread from 15 years ago titled Today's "anti-terrorist" raids and the difference between discussion then and now couldn't be more stark. That thread is content heavy, thoughtful, nuanced, respectful, and interesting. Even though there are some unpopular and perhaps fringe views expressed by one or two people.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is a lot of low hanging fruit to choose from, but we seem to be turning to vegetables.
What is not yet clear is how Biden intends to reshape US foreign policy, as this could return Australia to a better footing with China, given our present foreign policy is nowhere to be found.  Biden called Xi a "thug," but Biden is smart enough to know that it's not about *who *you are dealing with, but *how*.
The other clear change that Biden is about to set in motion is his commitment to clean energy.  Biden intends to invest $400 billion over ten years, as one part of a broad mobilization of public investment, in clean energy and innovation.  What is quite interesting about this expenditure is that returns on investment in renewables is comparatively rapid and, unlike drilling for oil or gas, guarantees a positive outcome. Biden's recommitment to the Paris Agreement might also lead to a more broadly accepted need for all nations to treat climate change more seriously.  A price on carbon, in some form, is looking inevitable.


----------



## basilio (23 January 2021)

There are so many  big issues facing the Biden administration and the US just listing them is formidable. But to make an effort

Gaining political legitimacy from the population after Trump refused to accept the clear election results and spent two months trashing Republican and Democrat States that returned  Biden victories.
Dealing with the political fallout of the Trump inspired attack on the Capitol. A previously unthinkable action but now a reality that can't be ignored.
Getting on top of a still expanding COVID epidemic  with a large number of the population refusing to believe it is that serious a problem
Somehow keeping the economy functioning and  avoiding widespread bankruptcies and evictions caused by COVID effects
Re establishing the US place in the world which has largely reeled from the America First (second and third)  policies of the previous administration.
Dealing with the rupture in US China relations and trying to figure where to go politically and economically
Identifying and  tackling numerous legislative booby traps left by the previous administration to entrench their policies. 
And no doubt a score more. Truly an Aegean stable challenge.


----------



## SirRumpole (23 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Dealing with the political fallout of the Trump inspired attack on the Capitol. A previously unthinkable action but now a reality that can't be ignored.




Deciding whether to prosecute Trump and inflame his supporters again, or let the issue quietly die. 

The actual invaders need to be prosecuted, but prosecuting Trump himself could be a dangerous move.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Clearly MoXjo is trying to  win the *Biggest Troll of the Year Award *with that piece of whimsy.
> The Trump administration forcing better governance?  Truly Trump wouldn't know what the word meant  (except that it's intended to stop his corruption) and clearly Mo has no clue either.
> 
> What a total  sick joke.



Typical bas. Did you know what they were actually trying to achieve?
Or just another rubbish post you seem to make by the hundred. The both of you didn't even attempt to even brief yourself on the subject. And I'm the one with no clue?

Seems the (minor) intellectuals are threatened and have to resort to a tear down.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> One thing I have learned over the last 4 years, is that you can’t have a proper conversation with these sorts of people, they have let their social media echo chamber feeds cabbage up their heads.




"These sorts of people"


That's basically a big "Fcuk you" statement to everyone on that list.


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> Deciding whether to prosecute Trump and inflame his supporters again, or let the issue quietly die.
> 
> The actual invaders need to be prosecuted, but prosecuting Trump himself could be a dangerous move.



Before Trump was booted he actually enacted 10 year sentences to anyone who damaged federal buildings. It was meant for antifa, but little did he know.


----------



## basilio (24 January 2021)

Mo I have no idea what creative source you have been reading suggests that the Trump administration was promoting/forcing better governance.
The facts on the ground about how Trump governed make that a monstrous lie. If you  won't  see that reality not much point in even trying to discuss  anything much is there ?
------------------------------------
Key indicators of Trump admin trashing good governance

Appointing various family members to government positions with no effective skills or qualifications
Using his position as President to enrich his family enterprises
Undermining the capacity of the Us government to deal with the corona virus
Attempting to strong arm State electoral officials to overturn the election results
and another thousand or so examples.  His overall failure to ensure good goverance on basic administration activities is well summed up in the following article.

But this is a Biden presidency thread so maybe we refocus ?








						Trump’s failed presidency
					

Elaine Kamarck writes that President Trump's failure to respond adequately to the pandemic is an example of a flaw shared by many modern presidents: an inability to shift gears from campaigning to actually governing. Results, she writes, not spin, will be what decides his fate at the ballot box.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## moXJO (24 January 2021)

basilio said:


> Mo I have no idea what creative source you have been reading suggests that the Trump administration was promoting/forcing better governance.
> The facts on the ground about how Trump governed make that a monstrous lie. If you  won't  see that reality not much point in even trying to discuss  anything much is there ?
> ------------------------------------
> Key indicators of Trump admin trashing good governance
> ...



Over nukes, that's what the post was about. They wanted stronger measures against Russia as the old warheads are not what Russia is interested in anymore.


----------



## Value Collector (24 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> "These sorts of people"
> 
> 
> That's basically a big "Fcuk you" statement to everyone on that list.




My statement wasn’t limited to just the people mentioned here, I was talking more broadly about the Fox News type people who have allowed their social media algorithms to confine them to an echo chamber.

It’s true you can’t have a rational conversation with people like that because they think everything is a conspiracy, and think the worst of everything.

They allow themselves to be bombarded with so much misinformation and craziness, that no other rational thought can break through.


----------



## rederob (24 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> My statement wasn’t limited to just the people mentioned here, I was talking more broadly about the Fox News type people who have allowed their social media algorithms to confine them to an echo chamber.
> 
> It’s true you can’t have a rational conversation with people like that because they think everything is a conspiracy, and think the worst of everything.
> 
> They allow themselves to be bombarded with so much misinformation and craziness, that no other rational thought can break through.



Aside from governing better than the previous Administration, Biden now has to cut through social media that has little capacity for honesty.
Here's one from in Ben Shapiro *today*, who has the credibility and intellect of Andrew Bolt.


According to Shapiro, language used by Biden such as "unity" or "truth versus lies", are "deliberately vague."  "Facts" are also apparently subjective.  Maybe some Americans can be confused by these very clear English senses, but the notion they are "vague" beggars belief.  Shapiro goes on with some other delusions, including that "there is no crisis of race  relations" in America.  Did the millions of Americans protesting across the nation for sometimes weeks on end have some other objective?
As Shapiro's final delusion in the video relates to climate change, nothing Biden will do or even achieve over the next 4 years will ever change the minds of those who, like Trumpers, are rusted on to the messiah.
So an important issue for Biden is if he can make inroads into the minds of Americans who want others to do their thinking.  Will Biden's resurrection of science as a foundation for beliefs make a difference?  And will Biden's policies that have a rational foundation on evidence gain broader acceptance than those which previously pandered to baseless popularism?


----------



## basilio (24 January 2021)

Value Collector said:


> My statement wasn’t limited to just the people mentioned here, I was talking more broadly about the Fox News type people who have allowed their social media algorithms to confine them to an echo chamber.
> 
> It’s true you can’t have a rational conversation with people like that because they think everything is a conspiracy, and think the worst of everything.
> 
> They allow themselves to be bombarded with so much misinformation and craziness, that no other rational thought can break through.




Perhaps.. at the extreme point of the scale that happens.  But I think (hope..) that not everyone who follows Fox news ends up unable to see another perspective and in fact have some balance in their lives.

And inside "Fox News'" there are different perspectives including reporting of events with some balance.

The real challenge IMO is the commentary from the Hannitys and co. who relentlessly promote the misinformation, lies and crazy ideas. Just one example. Have any Fox commentators made  explict denouncements of Q Anon ? Pointing out its craziness and poison ?  I don't know the answer. Perhaps someone can throw some light on the topic.


----------



## IFocus (24 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Perhaps political "discussion" (and I use that term loosely) has run its course at ASF? This thread is the biggest waste of database space I think I have ever seen in almost seventeen years. I don't think any interesting debate or discussion is likely to happen in this thread, or any other political thread at ASF.
> 
> There's nothing of value, or of interest, going on here. It's an intellectual dead zone.





Joe the US and to some extent Australian political threads simply reflect the current state of play in the US. 

This is where daily outrage, divisive, false accusations and painting any opposing this as the enemy or criminals (QAnon) etc are used with supporters actually believing and or following.

Normal morals have been suspended to support political leaders who brag about assaulting women along with any number of other egregious behaviours.

So in an environment when facts are not facts, no version of the truth can be found, conspiracy theories abound and are believed with no morals  leadership its IMHO these days the threads represent completely normal behaviour.  

The fringe is now mainstream.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2021)

IFocus said:


> Joe the US and to some extent Australian political threads simply reflect the current state of play in the US.




I don't understand why some people have invested so much emotion into an election and a political system in another country, seemingly above and beyond our own elections and political system.

U.S. elections used to be an over-the-top sideshow that we watched from the sidelines every four years and then shrugged and moved on when the results were announced. It was viewed with a very detached passing interest that disappeared just as quickly as it appeared.

Now we have Australians not just actively supporting candidates in the U.S. Presidential election, but campaigning for them online, and becoming very upset or elated when their candidate loses or wins.

When did we become the 51st state of the USA? I must have missed it. Sorry, but I find this all a little bizarre, and I hope I'm not alone.


----------



## dutchie (24 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> When did we become the 51st state of the USA?



When we started to depend on them for our defense. (That won't change)


----------



## DB008 (24 January 2021)

Wow. 


Biden revokes Trump order that shielded U.S. power grid from Chinese involvement​
President Joe Biden has rescinded an executive order of former President Donald Trump that was designed to prevent foreign countries meddling with the U.S. power grid. Trump's order specifically prohibited "any acquisition, importation, transfer, or installation" of bulk-power system (BPS) electrical equipment by "foreign adversaries."


----------



## dutchie (25 January 2021)

This is Joes' version woman's sport.


----------



## dutchie (25 January 2021)

DB008 said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> Biden revokes Trump order that shielded U.S. power grid from Chinese involvement​
> President Joe Biden has rescinded an executive order of former President Donald Trump that was designed to prevent foreign countries meddling with the U.S. power grid. Trump's order specifically prohibited "any acquisition, importation, transfer, or installation" of bulk-power system (BPS) electrical equipment by "foreign adversaries."



Interesting to see how well that ages.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2021)

It will be interesting to see how the U.S respond to China's Taiwan flyovers, funny they didn't do when Trump was in office, that's one advantage of a U.S president who is unpredictable.
It probably wont be long before China ups the anti on Taiwan and commences integration. IMO It will be interesting to see how Biden handles it.









						China sends more fighters and bombers through Taiwan's airspace
					

Just days after Joe Biden's inauguration as US President, China tests the new administration by repeatedly flying military aircraft including nuclear-capable bombers into Taiwanese airspace.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## basilio (26 January 2021)

Here is something different. A Presidential Press Conference with an articulate President answering a full range of questions from the media which is holding him to account. One for the record books.

For those interested I have attached an URL to CNN which looks at the range of activities, investigations and Executive Orders undertaken by the Biden Administration.
Highlights include

DOJ Investigation into the 2020 election.
State of play on Trump impeachment in the Senate
New directives on "Buy Amercian" policies for the US government.









						White House will hold regular public health briefings starting Wednesday
					

President Joe Biden forges ahead with his new administration as former President Trump's impeachment trial looms. Follow here for the updates.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## basilio (27 January 2021)

Biden has had his first talks with Putin. There is a continuation of some of Trumps policies and a sronger line on Russia interference in teh elections.

Interesting take on the tone of the conversation.
_The Kremlin’s account described the conversation as “frank and businesslike” – a turn of phrase often used to describe tense discussions._









						Biden presses Putin on election interference and Navalny arrest in first call
					

US and Russia agree to extend arms control treaty and Biden raised concerns over several issues




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dutchie (27 January 2021)

What will Sleepy Joe do about the fascists Antifa?


----------



## qldfrog (27 January 2021)

moXJO said:


> "These sorts of people"
> 
> 
> That's basically a big "Fcuk you" statement to everyone on that list.



The deplorables


----------



## qldfrog (27 January 2021)

sptrawler said:


> It will be interesting to see how the U.S respond to China's Taiwan flyovers, funny they didn't do when Trump was in office, that's one advantage of a U.S president who is unpredictable.
> It probably wont be long before China ups the anti on Taiwan and commences integration. IMO It will be interesting to see how Biden handles it.
> 
> 
> ...



China is definitively pushing 
We jave already seen the Biden administration ramping up its too old record of anti Russia Xi is believing, as i do, that with Biden, he is free to go on Taiwan.
Poor Taipei..like HK was, a great place for Chinese culture.
They must have cried when Trump was overthrown


----------



## sptrawler (27 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> China is definitively pushing
> We jave already seen the Biden administration ramping up its too old record of anti Russia Xi is believing, as i do, that with Biden, he is free to go on Taiwan.
> Poor Taipei..like HK was, a great place for Chinese culture.
> They must have cried when Trump was overthrown



Hong Kong had the port and worlds best container management system, they needed to copy. Taiwan has got a first world chip manufacturing industry, China needs to copy.
The rich in the U.S will still be o.k. so it will be fine, just got to get back to "put China first".


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> I don't understand why some people have invested so much emotion into an election and a political system in another country, seemingly above and beyond our own elections and political system.
> 
> U.S. elections used to be an over-the-top sideshow that we watched from the sidelines every four years and then shrugged and moved on when the results were announced. It was viewed with a very detached passing interest that disappeared just as quickly as it appeared.
> 
> ...




I think Trump was such a departure from previous POTUSes that he generated a lot of emotion, both for and against.

That's very obvious here.

The good thing about Biden's victory is that he is a mild mannered , relatively bland person that does not generate a great deal of hatred , apart from a few extreme groups, so the atmosphere will settle down as he gets into the job.

I feel a calming influence already.


----------



## qldfrog (28 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> I think Trump was such a departure from previous POTUSes that he generated a lot of emotion, both for and against.
> 
> That's very obvious here.
> 
> ...



You are right,he is just a corrupt nobody as many predecessors.while i was deeply disappointed by Obama who xas just a puppet, i do not believe he was corrupt.
Biden or at the very least his son is corrupt, that's a given for any non partisan observer..but maybe we should not judge the Dad for the son's actions.
While he is bland and a good puppet, the administration he leads is already starting a maccarthyist witch hunt and applying the Reset plan while restarting the Russian hatred and giving up with China
Nuremberg and Chamberlain in one
I do not expect his presidency to be bland even if the man is,and we might not see him much longuer anyway.
This will have terrible impact on Australia as well


----------



## DB008 (28 January 2021)

35 ++ Executive Orders  in less than a week.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/wh...ist-biden-s-executive-actions-so-far-n1255564

Biden isn't a President - he's a dictator and China own him. This is very alarming. US Intelligence should be on high alert.

Keystone Pipeline stopped dead in it's tracks. Way to go....

The latest - Can't call Covid-19 the China Virus. LOL


----------



## DB008 (28 January 2021)

Double Standards by the press.....

Executive Order on Protecting the Federal Workforce and Requiring Mask-Wearing​
Accordingly, to protect the Federal workforce and individuals interacting with the Federal workforce, and to ensure the continuity of Government services and activities, on-duty or on-site Federal employees, on-site Federal contractors, and other individuals in Federal buildings and on Federal lands should all wear masks, maintain physical distance, and adhere to other public health measures, as provided in CDC guidelines. 

https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing...federal-workforce-and-requiring-mask-wearing/


----------



## rederob (28 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> This is Joes' version woman's sport.
> 
> View attachment 119000



@dutchie  - Hannah Mouncey (pictured) plays Aussie Rules, so you need to ask our PM about your concerns, not anyone in America.


dutchie said:


> What will Sleepy Joe do about the fascists Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119125



@dutchie - the people in your picture are anarchists, and clearly are doing Biden no favours.  Similarly, your post  #433 and @wayneL's post #434 are incorrectly attributed to Antifa .


sptrawler said:


> It will be interesting to see how the U.S respond to China's Taiwan flyovers, funny they didn't do when Trump was in office, that's one advantage of a U.S president who is unpredictable.
> It probably wont be long before China ups the anti on Taiwan and commences integration. IMO It will be interesting to see how Biden handles it.
> 
> 
> ...



@sptrawler  - people might not like the idea, but internationally the reality is that most governments (Australia and the USA included) adhere to the "one China" policy.  It's a bit like when the Tasmanian Premier did not like it when Gareth Evans ordered "spy flights" over Tasmania.

@DB008 - you say "Biden isn't a President - he's a dictator and China own him" and offer nothing to support these opinions, despite @Joe Blow making a point about the lack of "discussion" in this thread.  Furthermore, your point above about "double standards" is simply wrong, as you have not read or do not understand the Executive Oder on mask wearing.

Then we have @qldfrog saying inter alia that "Biden or at the very least his son is corrupt, that's a given for any non partisan observer..but maybe we should not judge the Dad for the son's actions."  Yest in 4 years with all the power of his government behind him, Trump only managed to promulgate lies and rumours about the Bidens.  Your definition of "non-partisan" does not cut the mustard.

On topic proper, Biden has made fighting covid his number one priority.  The legacy of Trump's mismanagement of the vaccine rollout is now clear.  So poorly organised was it that the Biden Administration in the past 4 days has been unable to do a proper stock take of what's where, and how much can be immediately distributed.  Leaving a Health initiative for the Army to oversee was another of Trump's flawed policy decisions.


----------



## basilio (28 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> What will Sleepy Joe do about the fascists Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119125




I think he should turn his attention to this little core of anarchists after he sorts he out the Q Anon members of Congress who have been called for Nancy Pelosi to be shot and Clinton and Obama hanged. 

And then there is the matter of the thousands of Trumpites who stormed Congress a few weeks ago .

Priorities Dutchie. 








						No action taken against Republican who indicated support for executing Pelosi
					

House minority leader has said only he ‘planned to have a conversation’ with congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2021)

Democrats positioning country for single party system.

Joe Biden is setting up a Supreme Court reform commission that could open way to 'court-packing' but it will include conservative ally of Brett Kavanaugh​
*Joe Biden has started setting up a commission that would look at Supreme Court and federal judiciary reforms, which could lead the way toward 'court-packing'*
*The commission would include conservative Jack Goldsmith, who advocated for Brett Kavanaugh's confirmation in 2018*
*This appointment of Kavanaugh ultimately led to progressive Democrats to call for adding more seats to the Supreme Court*
*Another person Biden has tapped for his commission has said she sees validity in the idea of expanding the highest U.S. court*

*








						Joe Biden setting up commission that could open way to 'court-packing'
					

Joe Biden is creating a commission to study reforms to the Supreme Court, a new report revealed Wednesday, which could pave the way for Republican's nightmare of 'court packing'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2021)

basilio said:


> I think he should turn his attention to this little core of anarchists after he sorts he out the Q Anon members of Congress who have been called for Nancy Pelosi to be shot and Clinton and Obama hanged.
> 
> And then there is the matter of the thousands of Trumpites who stormed Congress a few weeks ago .
> 
> ...



Gee, I can't agree to Clinton and Obama being hanged.
Priorities indeed. But he will have to deal with the fascists eventually.


----------



## basilio (28 January 2021)

I suggest the urgent  extremist priority for the Biden administration is this issue
DHS Warns Of 'Heightened Threat Environment' From Domestic Violent Extremists​"Information suggests that some ideologically-motivated violent extremists with objections to the exercise of governmental authority and the presidential transition, as well as other perceived grievances *fueled by false narratives,* could continue to mobilize to incite or commit violence," the bulletin said.

The new bulletin noted that those it calls domestic violent extremists are motivated by a range of issues, "including anger over COVID-19 restrictions, the 2020 election results, and police use of force."
It also said that some violent extremists are driven by "long-standing racial and ethnic tension," including opposition to immigration, citing the 2019 shooting at a Walmart in El Paso, Texas, where a gunman killed 23 people.









						DHS Warns Of 'Heightened Threat Environment' From Domestic Violent Extremists
					

The bulletin did not cite any specific threat but said that the risk of violence will persist for weeks. It warned that some extremists may be "emboldened" by the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol.




					www.npr.org


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2021)

So Sleepy Joe is:
1. A dictator
2. A liar
3. A hypocrite

_*“I have this strange notion. We are a democracy,” *_Biden sardonically declared, pointing out that “Some of my Republican friends, and some of my Democratic friends occasionally say ‘well if you can’t get the votes, by executive order you’re going to do something'”.

_*“You can’t do it by executive order, unless you’re a dictator,” *_Biden declared, adding _*“We’re a democracy, we need consensus.”*_



Biden signs record number of executive actions in first week​
President Biden has signed a record 37 executive actions in his first week in office, and the exact number of executive orders is not known because the Federal Register has not been updated since Jan. 21.

With just six days in office under his belt, the 46th commander-in-chief has issued more edicts in his first week than any of his predecessors.









						Biden signs record number of executive actions in first week
					

President Biden has signed a record 37 executive actions in his first week in office, and the exact number of executive orders is not known because the Federal Register has not been updated since J…




					nypost.com


----------



## rederob (28 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> So Sleepy Joe is:
> 1. A dictator
> 2. A liar
> 3. A hypocrite
> ...




@Joe Blow has warned that your posts like yours, above, @dutchie don't belong here:


Joe Blow said:


> How did we manage to arrive at a place where the "content" (again, I use the term loosely) in a political thread can consist primarily of ad hominem attacks, trolling, conspiracy theories, partisan tweets and photos of dubious origin?
> 
> Perhaps I can respectfully suggest that those who are not interested in engaging in genuine discussion and debate find another venue to post at. Most of what has been posted in this thread recently is embarrassing, and I'm not prepared to let it continue.



Furthermore, while you claimed that "the exact number of executive orders is not known because the Federal Register has not been updated since Jan. 21," any competent person would find they are updated as they occur at the White House site.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> How did we manage to arrive at a place where the "content" (again, I use the term loosely) in a political thread can consist primarily of ad hominem attacks, trolling, conspiracy theories, partisan tweets and photos of dubious origin?
> 
> Perhaps I can respectfully suggest that those who are not interested in engaging in genuine discussion and debate find another venue to post at. Most of what has been posted in this thread recently is embarrassing, and I'm not prepared to let it continue.




If posters break the terms of service of this site and continue to do this after they have been warned, there is a resolution that you have at your command.


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2021)

You blokes are worse than Zuckerberg, Dorsey, Bezos et al.
Don't I agree with your narratives enough?
Hypocrites.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 January 2021)

So we are going to have to put up with tirades from right wing nutters and failed Presidents in a thread that is supposed to be about Biden's policies ? 

I reckon a thread should be started called "Crazy conspiracy theories" and all those posts that the moderator thinks fall into that category be moved to that thread so the rest of us can ignore them.


----------



## rederob (29 January 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> So we are going to have to put up with tirades from right wing nutters and failed Presidents in a thread that is supposed to be about Biden's policies ?
> 
> I reckon a thread should be started called "Crazy conspiracy theories" and all those posts that the moderator thinks fall into that category be moved to that thread so the rest of us can ignore them.



@DB008's post needs to moved from this thread to one which deals with short selling or ramping, as here's another side to it that affects the Australian market.  Essentially GME  (a US ticker) is presently locked into the possible manipulations available via electronic trading, full stop, and the US's regulatory framework needs to play catch up.  Anyone getting onboard GME at $3 in the last year could have profited a hundred times over.  Maybe GME gets honourable mentions over at Hotcopper?




Here's the thread link at ASF started by @moXJO.


----------



## The Triangle (29 January 2021)

Teacher! teacher! Dutchie is is not playing by the rules!

Who cares.  Let people write what they want. Stop whinging people.  Ignore the posts if you dont like them.  Nothing anyone else has wrtten has been about biden lately.

I believe the first 6-12 months of biden will be entirely covid, climate and social agenda.  Lots of executive orders which wont do much as this is not a dictatorship.  Need to keep the Hollywood wokes happy.   It will take republicans a while to regroup.  Unless covid is done and dusted and jobs are back to normal within 6 months of mid-terms we'll see Biden revert back to a message of economy, jobs and a revised toned down america first policy otherwise thet may lose both houses.     To me the only possible major issue will be court packing.  But i dont see that happening.    Its too risky.  

I genuinely think trump will be out of politics either with his own media company or reality show in russia.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2021)

Excellent explanation the role of Executive Orders for a President. Does make it easier to "do things" but can just as easily be rescinded or challenged.
Many of the current executive orders are dealing with the overwhelming COVID issues so it is not a valid comparison with previous administrations.









						Biden has signed five times the number of executive orders Trump did in his first week. Here's why
					

Joe Biden is signing a raft of executive orders, nearly six times more than his predecessor, Donald Trump. Reversing Trump policies isn't the only reason he's wielding the pen.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## RobinGood (29 January 2021)

I really can't see the problem @rederob and @SirRumpole but lets unpack this.

@wayneL 's wild conspiracy theories ie "collapse of the currency engineered by the Fed" etc , the adhom, strawman and word salad debating style, its great. The fact he fully believes this wins debates regularly makes me laugh myself to sleep, in pain, pain from the laughter cramps. Lets face it, Wayne is no fan of the Marques of Queensberry. He's my favourite! I'd like to give the little munchin a big bear hug, all 55kg of him.

@dutchie and @DB008 : lets face it, school holidays are over so they should be on here less. Perhaps their faked photos, propaganda and false allegations of people being Paedophiles etc could be kept to little lunch and big lunch.

@moXJO obviously a right wing propagandist posting to numerous sites. What rational Australian person admits on here to "training with members of the Proud Boys. My congratulations to @satanoperca the only person to endure Moxjo's propoganda posting and kick his butt debating. My hats off to you Satan!!! 

@sptrawler : as Football players get older they tend to niggle and antagonise every run every tackle. Its a common trait among those losing their abilities in Sport.

Society's congratulations and thanks to Bas, Rump, Red, Belle, Ifocus etc for enduring these characters and fighting the good fight to ensure truth and facts are publicised. Thank you.


----------



## basilio (29 January 2021)

Don "Robin Good" Quixote rides again.

That was a pretty savage skewering of our esteemed colleagues.   You must have been lurking for ages reading reams of  comments to come up with that analysis.

Welcome to this little corner of ASF.

Best of Luck.


----------



## rederob (29 January 2021)

RobinGood said:


> I really can't see the problem @rederob and @SirRumpole but lets unpack this.
> 
> @wayneL 's wild conspiracy theories ie "collapse of the currency engineered by the Fed" etc , the adhom, strawman and word salad debating style, its great. The fact he fully believes this wins debates regularly makes me laugh myself to sleep, in pain, pain from the laughter cramps. Lets face it, Wayne is no fan of the Marques of Queensberry. He's my favourite! I'd like to give the little munchin a big bear hug, all 55kg of him.
> 
> ...



Please remember for next time that there is a thread for your above post here.


----------



## basilio (8 February 2021)

Taking charge of Government. A detailed explanation of the Executive orders signed off by the Biden government.

What do Joe Biden's executive orders do?​
The president has signed a number of executive orders during his first weeks in office, ranging from the pandemic to immigration – here’s what they are

Alvin Chang,  Francisco Navas and Guardian staff
 Mon 8 Feb 2021 17.00 AEDT   Last modified on Mon 8 Feb 2021 17.02 AEDT 
Contents​
Covid-19 response
Covid-19 relief and support
Covid-19 worker protections
Immigration
Environment
Civil rights
Other









						Every executive action Joe Biden has signed — and what they do
					

The president has signed a number of executive orders during his first weeks in office, ranging from the pandemic to immigration




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dutchie (9 February 2021)

Biden booed at Super Bowl.

Most popular President my foot.


----------



## rederob (9 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> Biden booed at Super Bowl.
> 
> Most popular President my foot.



Your continued dishonesty at ASF deserves rebuke.
Here's live feed from the event proving the links to a YouTube video were doctored.


----------



## dutchie (10 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Your continued dishonesty at ASF deserves rebuke.
> Here's live feed from the event proving the links to a YouTube video were doctored.



Your so called proof is doctored. So its the pot calling the kettle black. Dishonest hypocrite.


----------



## moXJO (10 February 2021)

RobinGood said:


> I really can't see the problem @rederob and @SirRumpole but lets unpack this.
> 
> @wayneL 's wild conspiracy theories ie "collapse of the currency engineered by the Fed" etc , the adhom, strawman and word salad debating style, its great. The fact he fully believes this wins debates regularly makes me laugh myself to sleep, in pain, pain from the laughter cramps. Lets face it, Wayne is no fan of the Marques of Queensberry. He's my favourite! I'd like to give the little munchin a big bear hug, all 55kg of him.
> 
> ...



Love it

Oh and I at no time said I ever trained with proud boys or had any affiliation with them. But thanks for the attempted fed interest.


----------



## sptrawler (11 February 2021)

Jeez thanks for the heads up @moXJO , I didnt realise I was on a hit list, I thought  walking the middle road would would avoid the hate mail.lol


----------



## dutchie (12 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Jeez thanks for the heads up @moXJO , I didnt realise I was on a hit list, I thought  walking *the middle road* would would avoid the hate mail.lol



You can never escape abuse from the left if you don't completely agree with them.


----------



## DB008 (12 February 2021)

Biden just undid Trumps EO and is reopening the energy grid to the Chinese.


----------



## DB008 (12 February 2021)

RobinGood said:


> @DB008 : lets face it, school holidays are over so they should be on here less. Perhaps their faked photos, propaganda and false allegations of people being Paedophiles etc could be kept to little lunch and big lunch.




Ok

It's not hard to find the pictures, there are lots of pictures on the net.
​


l'm actually very surprised why the FBI or the DOJ isn't taking more of a stance. There is a current investigation in Hunter Biden, not sure what will come of this.


----------



## DB008 (12 February 2021)

Fractions of a vote...hmm, ok.


----------



## DB008 (13 February 2021)

Anyone read the recent TIME Article regarding the 2020 election?

"Fortifying the election"





Nothing to see here, move along folks...


----------



## dutchie (15 February 2021)

Biden - 52 executive orders in 3 weeks
Number of new laws going through Congress - 0
Democrats called Trump a dictator.


----------



## rederob (15 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> Biden - 52 executive orders in 3 weeks
> Number of new laws going through Congress - 0
> Democrats called Trump a dictator.



The executive Orders are all based on his election commitments, and seeing that the Democrats have a majority in Congress the outcome would be no different apart from now occurring faster.
That said, there is a major difference in the nature of Executive Orders under Biden in that they promote aspects of fairness and transparency, while mitigating social, economic and health system disadvantages.
Is there a reason you choose to ignore the intent of Biden's actions in favour of a ludicrous comparison with Trump?


----------



## dutchie (15 February 2021)

So if Biden makes Executive orders then it's fine. Joe is good boy.
But when Trump made Executive orders he is deemed a dictator.
Hypocrisy at its worst.


----------



## satanoperca (15 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> So if Biden makes Executive orders then it's fine. Joe is good boy.
> But when Trump made Executive orders he is deemed a dictator.
> Hypocrisy at its worst.



Just because other posters/media are not standing on your side, does not mean it is hypocrisy. 
How about you put up some discussion about the EO that you disagree with.


----------



## dutchie (15 February 2021)

It is absolute hypocrisy no matter how you dissect it. That is the point the left (including Democrats) does not want to understand.


----------



## satanoperca (15 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> It is absolute hypocrisy no matter how you dissect it. That is the point the left (including Democrats) does not want to understand.



Well you have won me over, great points you have presented.


----------



## basilio (15 February 2021)

It's bewildering and frustrating but totally predictable.

Joe Biden has instituted a arange of measures to  quickly tackle the out of control COVID situation, the economic consequences  of the epidemic as well as reversing a number of Trump programs that were always highlighted as wrong or inappropriate  . (Membership of WHO, Paris Climate accord etc)

I detailed all of the EO early to open this discussion.

And yet the only debate is irrelevant nonsense calling Biden a dictator.

This analysis of the use of EO by past US Presidents, how they were used and the current state of play is useful.








						Why Revoking Trump’s Executive Orders Isn’t Enough To Undo Their Effects
					

During the 2016 presidential campaign, Donald Trump was incredibly critical of executive orders, particularly when it came to then-President Barack Obama’s use …




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## bellenuit (15 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> So if Biden makes Executive orders then it's fine. Joe is good boy.
> But when Trump made Executive orders he is deemed a dictator.
> Hypocrisy at its worst.




It all depends on what they are being used for. Is it to build stupid walls or make life more difficult for those already struggling while giving tax relief for those who need it or.....

Convicted or not, Trump is history – it's Biden who's changing America​








						Convicted or not, Trump is history – it's Biden who's changing America | Robert Reich
					

Republican infighting has created a political void into which Democrats are stepping with far-reaching reforms




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## dutchie (16 February 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Is it to build stupid walls ..




So we can assume that there are no stupid fences around your home.


----------



## rederob (16 February 2021)

satanoperca said:


> Well you have won me over, great points you have presented.



@dutchie gives the lie to the time honoured saying that "*you cannot be consistent all the time*."

Maybe we need a thread for* The Wisdom of @dutchie*.


----------



## dutchie (16 February 2021)

rederob said:


> @dutchie
> 
> Maybe we need a thread for* The Wisdom of @dutchie*.



Might do you blokes some good.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Maybe we need a thread for* The Wisdom of @dutchie*.




No good to me, he's on Ignore.


----------



## dutchie (16 February 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> No good to me, he's on Ignore.



C'mon man (SirRumpole), admit it, you cannot resist my pithy and incisive statements.


----------



## basilio (16 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> my pithy and incisive statements.




They are indeed Dutchie. Now if they just managed to be *accurate, astute and relevant *we would be cooking with gas...


----------



## moXJO (16 February 2021)

I think some people here are addicted to the 'outrage pr0n' dutchie brings.


----------



## bellenuit (16 February 2021)

Yea


dutchie said:


> So we can assume that there are no stupid fences around your home.



Yeah. No *STUPID* ones.


----------



## basilio (16 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> I think some people here are addicted to the 'outrage pr0n' dutchie brings.



Really ?  Is that like the long established practice of the various far right artistes making totally "outrageous" comments with a LOL and wanting to pass it off as ironical if someone was outraged  ?  Sort of like  "Hitler just didn't finish the Jewish  job properly !! "

Well aware of this "outrage pr0n" Moxjo .  Last time we saw it in action was January 6th I think.

It is so droll...


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2021)

It would be nice to see some constructive (and civil) discussion and debate about issues of policy, especially economic policy, instead of the usual regurgitation of left and right wing talking points and links to partisan websites.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 February 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> It would be nice to see some constructive (and civil) discussion and debate about issues of policy, especially economic policy, instead of the usual regurgitation of left and right wing talking points and links to partisan websites.




Here is something to get one's teeth into in regard to the Biden economic policy.

A very balanced article.

"Borrow and spend", it's been that way since Reagan.









						Joe Biden’s huge bet: the economic consequences of ‘acting big’
					

For four decades, governments have feared inflation and 1970s-style stagnation. The new administration is hoping they were wrong




					www.ft.com


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2021)

Reminds me of that movie, "50 First Dates"









​


----------



## DB008 (17 February 2021)

Trojan Horse

Veep Kamala Harris takes foreign calls on behalf of Biden​
Vice President Kamala Harris on Monday held her second call with a foreign leader — speaking with French President Emmanuel Macron after a talk earlier this month with Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, as well as with World Health Organization Director-General Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus in January.​​The calls boost the vice president’s role in diplomacy. Former Vice President Mike Pence occasionally spoke directly by phone with foreign leaders, but that role generally was performed by former President Donald Trump, especially last year.​​A review of press notices from Pence’s final year in office reveals no readouts of direct calls with the leaders of foreign nations.​​Harris expressed to Macron “her commitment to strengthening bilateral ties between the United States and France and to revitalizing the transatlantic alliance,” according to a readout from her office.​​Harris and Macron “agreed on the need for close bilateral and multilateral cooperation to address COVID-19, climate change, and support democracy at home and around the world,” according to the readout.​

https://nypost.com/2021/02/16/kamala-harris-takes-foreign-calls-on-behalf-of-biden/



.​


----------



## satanoperca (17 February 2021)

DB008 said:


> Reminds me of that movie, "50 First Dates"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you have learnt how to copy a quote. Constructive, insightful or just more b---ulshit?

I fail to understand how Joe has continued to allow these type of posts.


----------



## satanoperca (17 February 2021)

How about trying to discuss, will Joe, elected fairly, president of the USA, be able to unite the people of the US to build a strong economy based on the beliefs of the founders of the country of democracy and a fair go for everyone, just not the 1%.

Or alternatively, will Joe, just do what his predecessor did and acclaim economic growth by pumping money into the financial system (and mates) and straddling the US people with even more debt? Well that is not correct, making the 95% of US citizens pay off the debt of the 5% who pay no tax and benefit from the debt.

Or are we just going to keep on copying and pasting?


----------



## moXJO (18 February 2021)

satanoperca said:


> Or alternatively, will Joe, just do what his predecessor did and acclaim economic growth by pumping money into the financial system (and mates) and straddling the US people with even more debt? Well that is not correct, making the 95% of US citizens pay off the debt of the 5% who pay no tax and benefit from the debt.
> 
> Or are we just going to keep on copying and pasting?



Allowing mass immigration is only going to force wages down.
Borrowing with debt to gdp so high isn't going to give a return on productivity.
Then more taxes and regulations, green regulations. Then hitting the fuel prices. 
A sugar hit with the stimulus then it looks like a debt death spiral. 

Be interesting to see where policies go.
Must likely a war.


----------



## satanoperca (18 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> Allowing mass immigration is only going to force wages down.
> Borrowing with debt to gdp so high isn't going to give a return on productivity.
> Then more taxes and regulations, green regulations. Then hitting the fuel prices.
> A sugar hit with the stimulus then it looks like a debt death spiral.
> ...



Interesting isn't it?
If you were president, what would you do?
Ie, how do you reduce the massive amount of debt that has gone into the making the economy look good?
How do you get the general population to understand the previous governments (left and right) have propped up the economy with debt?
This debt can only be paid off with an increase in taxes - noone is going to take that lying down.

So it seems like a debt death spiral, as you suggest.

Now using the above, are we allowing our govnuts to take us down the same path?

Libs went beserk when Rud throw $40B at the country during the GFC, but when it was Lib's turn to face a crisis they have thrown X10 at the problem, all debt. 

Why are we not holding the Libs accountable, being the best economic managers in the world?


----------



## moXJO (18 February 2021)

satanoperca said:


> Interesting isn't it?
> If you were president, what would you do?
> Ie, how do you reduce the massive amount of debt that has gone into the making the economy look good?
> How do you get the general population to understand the previous governments (left and right) have propped up the economy with debt?
> ...



I'm no fan of the libs less of a fan of Labor. Imo all government is the same. Spend a lot without creating anything of value. Or taxes us for little benefit.

I had high hopes of Trump blowing the whole thing up, but that time has passed.


----------



## satanoperca (18 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> I had high hopes of Trump blowing the whole thing up, but that time has passed.



Trump did no different, he just stacked on the public debt and then celebrated Wallstreet going up.

An when I mean stacked it on, I mean really stacked it on.

I have no doubt the Dem's will do no different. The US Empire is in decline, no one can save it.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2021)

basilio said:


> *accurate, astute and relevant *...



You could count the posters on this forum that are *accurate, astute and relevant *on one thumb (and it isn't me).


----------



## moXJO (18 February 2021)

satanoperca said:


> Trump did no different, he just stacked on the public debt and then celebrated Wallstreet going up.
> 
> An when I mean stacked it on, I mean really stacked it on.
> 
> I have no doubt the Dem's will do no different. The US Empire is in decline, no one can save it.



No I literally wanted him to blow it up through incompetence, 'outrage' change, or policy. 
He spawned a lot of movements regardless of  hating him or not.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2021)

satanoperca said:


> The US Empire is in decline, no one can save it.



I agree with that. Unfortunately it has bad consequences for Australia too.
Trump, intentionally or unintentionally, was only allowed to make a feeble attempt to stop the decline.


----------



## satanoperca (18 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> I agree with that. Unfortunately it has bad consequences for Australia too.
> Trump, intentionally or unintentionally, was only allowed to make a feeble attempt to stop the decline.



But he made no change from the status quo, just racked up even more debt, but then again that has been his modus operandi, but this time he was not responsible.

Seems the Libs are running the same course, actually that is not fair, so is CCP Dan.


----------



## basilio (19 February 2021)

dutchie said:


> You could count the posters on this forum that are *accurate, astute and relevant *on one thumb (and it isn't me).




Perhaps. Maybe some posters try a bit harder than others - and do it more often.

And  most people don't post total, poisonous rubbish or as MoxJo suggested  "outage pr0n".

But that ain't you  babe..


----------



## DB008 (25 February 2021)

​


----------



## rederob (25 February 2021)

DB008 said:


> ​




Your posts are a disgrace.
It's a matter of public record that Biden cannot always get the right words out.


----------



## basilio (25 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Your posts are a disgrace.
> It's a matter of public record that Biden cannot always get the right words out.




And like that clip is so important in the overall performance of Joe Biden.

Why don't we go back to that lying, poisonous piece of merde who ran 25,000 plus pieces of lies and misinformation across an infamous 4 years term and finished with a blast by trying to overthrow the election results with a  citizen army  who swallowed his lies ? 

Yeah that would be great.


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Your posts are a disgrace.
> It's a matter of public record that Biden cannot always get the right words out.



What, are you in "dear leader" mode or something?

His post was indeed factual and on topic


----------



## rederob (26 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> What, are you in "dear leader" mode or something?
> 
> His post was indeed factual and on topic



It was just a pathetic rehash of his well known disability. 
Furthermore, it never met any of the criteria that @Joe Blow requests from us.  
However, if you think opposite, then - in the inimitable words of a certain poli -  please explain.


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2021)

rederob said:


> It was just a pathetic rehash of his well known disability.
> Furthermore, it never met any of the criteria that @Joe Blow requests from us.
> However, if you think opposite, then - in the inimitable words of a certain poli -  please explain.



George dubbya was worse than Biden and constantly quoted. Stupidly funny though.

However Biden seems to be more health/age related. And he is making a few gaffes. He recently mentioned that there was no vaccine before he came to power. Along with some other glaring lies.

Posting a video of a Truthful event wasn't against the rules. Not after the hundreds of bs articles that were posted. I noticed Bas was quick to attack when he was the main offender previously. 

A presidents cognitive ability is pretty important don't you think?

Especially at this point in time.


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2021)

You ain't no Joe either Rob. You'd be like China as a moderator in GC.


----------



## rederob (26 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> George dubbya was worse than Biden and constantly quoted. Stupidly funny though.
> 
> However Biden seems to be more health/age related. And he is making a few gaffes. He recently mentioned that there was no vaccine before he came to power. Along with some other glaring lies.
> 
> ...



By all means post videos that are explanatory, or which assist in making a point.
@DB008's post did neither.
However *you *are defending the mocking of a person with a known disability, which is plain and simple deplorable.
Then you try to justify it with a false equivalence.
And you compound your error by suggesting, without evidence, that Biden has a cognitive problem.  As he realised he used the wrong word, he clearly has no cognitive impairment.
On the other hand there is Trump still insisting - without evidence - he won.  Most informed commentators regard Trump's claims as delusional.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 February 2021)

Hopefully this thread can stick to policy instead of harping on a small defect Biden has.

People have known about this for a long time and they still voted for him.

Case closed.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 February 2021)

Is this thread ever going to rise above petty personal slights, endless bicking and ten second clips of Joe Biden from Twitter?

There is so much of substance to discuss, but nothing of substance *ever* gets discussed.

Here's a list of Executive Orders signed by Joe Biden. Surely there's something there to discuss? Biden freezing out the Saudis ahead of the publication of a US intelligence report on Jamal Khashoggi's murder? Worth debating?

I don't care if you love Biden or hate him, just post something interesting or thought provoking please.

I'll give this thread another week, and if nothing changes I'll consider it a lost cause and close it.


----------



## rederob (26 February 2021)

*Since coming into office, Biden has been more "popular" than Trump ever was:*






*Here's how Presidents rate since 1981:





Interestingly, since polling began Trump is the only president  who has never gone over 50% during any term.*


----------



## moXJO (26 February 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Is this thread ever going to rise above petty personal slights, endless bicking and ten second clips of Joe Biden from Twitter?
> 
> There is so much of substance to discuss, but nothing of substance *ever* gets discussed.
> 
> ...



It's basically Obama/Trump lite in most regards. 

Where were you the first 4 years of Trump?
Now you think it's a problem?
I'd say the  problem began a while back and this is the end result.

US politics has so far been one big cluster fluck.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> It's basically Obama/Trump lite in most regards.
> 
> Where were you the first 4 years of Trump?
> Now you think it's a problem?
> ...




Honestly, I wish it would all just go away and I don't understand how as Australians we have become obsessed with it. Why have so many Australians invested so much emotion into foreign politicians? It's like someone has put something into the water and now everyone is obsessed with US politics and elections. Has everyone bought into the media sideshow like some kind of gaudy reality TV series? Sorry, but I don't get it.

In any case, it has become a problem. The problem may have begun a while back, but it has increasingly become more of a problem. The insults, trolling, dummy spits and misinformation that has been posted in threads on Trump and Biden is mind boggling. 95% of the problems on ASF can be found exclusively in these threads on US politics.

What makes it all the more worse is that the level of debate in them is extremely low. So not only do these threads cause all the problems, but the content in them is marginal at best. Unless things change, it's just not worth keeping them open. Perhaps some moderates on both sides can salvage them? I don't know. But I'm rapidly losing patience.


----------



## rederob (26 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> It's basically Obama/Trump lite in most regards.
> 
> Where were you the first 4 years of Trump?
> Now you think it's a problem?
> ...



Most Americans - see above polls - remained dissatisfied with Trump throughout his Presidency.
However, as this is a thread about Biden, I will be brief.
Biden on inauguration has promoted transparency and inclusiveness.  He has also acted in a manner that Americans regard as *Presidential -* a theme that eluded Trump.
And as already pointed out in this thread, BIden has been relentless in pushing through Executive Orders consistent with his election promises.
On the international front Biden has drawn the USA back into the fold, acting on the basis that you cant lead if you were not part of the race.
More recently Biden has been fleshing out his foreign policies, and no favour is being shown to nations he holds in low regard. For now his stance on China remains largely the status quo.  If he is smart he will resume bilateral negotiations without prejudice, and look for gains in areas where China remains dependent on US technological superiority.  The story sold to the public about Chinese equipment sales giving access to sensitive US military and domestic information/trade secrets is a furphy.  That's about software and vulnerabilities, not hardware, and the dooe is open to anyone smart enough - they don't have to be Chinese or Russian.


----------



## rederob (26 February 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Honestly, I wish it would all just go away and I don't understand how as Australians we have become obsessed with it. Why have so many Australians invested so much emotion into foreign politicians? It's like someone has put something into the water and now everyone is obsessed with US politics and elections. Has everyone bought into the media sideshow like some kind of gaudy reality TV series? Sorry, but I don't get it.
> 
> In any case, it has become a problem. The problem may have begun a while back, but it has increasingly become more of a problem. The insults, trolling, dummy spits and misinformation that has been posted in threads on Trump and Biden is mind boggling. 95% of the problems on ASF can be found exclusively in these threads on US politics.
> 
> What makes it all the more worse is that the level of debate in them is extremely low. So not only do these threads cause all the problems, but the content in them is marginal at best. Unless things change, it's just not worth keeping them open. Perhaps some moderates on both sides can salvage them? I don't know. But I'm rapidly losing patience.



In a nutshell, many of Trump's policies and leanings were latched onto by Morrison in a big way.  Some had negative consequences. It's no surprise, for example, that China punished a few of our industry sectors (Treasury Wines lost almost 25% in a few days), unless you think that the USA's actions to impose tariffs on Chinese goods didn't set them a precedent.
On the other hand, we now have Biden pushing a climate change agenda that Morrison seems reluctant to follow.  And the preferred means of getting global action on climate is to put a cost on carbon.  Clearly that will not happen quickly, if at all.  But it will accelerate the trend of major institutions to steer away from investing in or lending to projects that have a high carbon footprint.  In Australia, that's a massive share of our mining/drilling sectors.


----------



## SirRumpole (26 February 2021)

It will be interesting to see if the US and the rest of the five eyes take a more aggressive stance on cyber attacks by C...a.

Will they (we) respond in kind and do to them what they do to us ?

Some would hope so. Attacks on our infrastructure are an act of war, if we let them go on, C...a will get an advantage.


----------



## basilio (26 February 2021)

There is plenty to say about the considerable improvement in US politics since the  change in Presidency.

One overarching reality is the  blessed* absence* of relentless aggressive, nonsense tweets intended to suck the oxygen out of policy discussions and turn political discourse into tribal, hate filled rage. That doesn't change everything immediately of course,  but at least people can see that politics doesn't have to be about The Leaders relentless obsessions with creating a personality cult.

Adding to that we now see a far broader set of political figures making decisions and implementing policy directions. The revised response to the COVID vaccinations brings a focus on expertise vs political loyalty and kowtowing to the daily tweeting madness that blighted  politics in the US.

There are also signs of some bi partisianship in US politics - acknowledged by both sides of politics. The recent  bi partisan meeting called by President Biden to develop policies to support US industry problems with micro chip shortages was well received by all parties.

The the new Government is determined to repair and restore international relationships that were arbitrarily discarded by the previous administration.  Re joining WHO. Rejoining the Paris CC accord. Re establishing constructive dialogue with NATO. Far harder to restore trust once it has been trashed.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/02/23/biden-semiconductor-shortage-meeting/


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2021)

Well @moXJO it looks as though Trump has actually woken the U.S up to what has been happening, if you read this article.
So in reality he has achieved what most hoped he would, alert the World to the fact the multinationals offshoring all their production, puts the West in a precarious position.
Meanwhile the muppets are still hung up on personalities, such a nasty man and the the carrot hair dye 'nasty'.
However now his opinion is proving right and they are acting on it.
Oh well, all's well that ends well. 









						Biden’s trade attack on China will reverberate around the world
					

The world is experiencing a significant turning point in what for decades has been the increasingly China-centric globalisation of manufacturing.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
_President Joe Biden’s ordering of a 100-day review of vulnerabilities in America’s supply chains highlights the dependence the US, and other developed economies, have on third-country suppliers, especially China, for products and technologies critical to their medical, industrial and defence sectors.

Most developed countries, including Australia, found themselves scrambling for personal protective equipment and pharmaceuticals at the onset of the pandemic, *taken aback at how dependent they had become on China, and are now assessing how to “re-shore” the most critical manufacturing capacities*_*.*

_The US reliance on external supply for a product where US companies dominate the design of the chips, their manufacturing process and their ales – US companies account for roughly half global sales of computer chips but only about 12 per cent of their manufacture – has been exposed by the combination of the pandemic.
Taiwan, South Korea and Japan dominate chip manufacturing. China has invested massive amounts in subsidies and incentives and poached thousands of engineers from Taiwan and elsewhere to try to develop its own industry but has struggled to catch up to the speed at which the technology and the intellectual property that powers it develops.

It does design and manufacture chips – Huawei designs the chips for its 5G equipment and smartphones – but can’t produce the advanced chips that are central to technologies like artificial intelligence, machine learning and the Internet of Things.
The US Congress has authorised subsidies for companies that invest in domestic chip research and manufacturing but not appropriated the funding for what would be a massively expensive program – semiconductor production is arguably the most sophisticated and challenging manufacturing process ever developed.

The current chip shortage has highlighted America’s vulnerability to external shocks but the transformation in the relationship with – and US perceptions of – China during the Trump presidency is a key motivator of the push for reshoring._


> _The US and, indeed, the rest of the world were slow to recognise the significance of China’s dominance and its implications for their economies and existing geopolitical settings and only recently began scrambling to respond._



_It has, for instance, an estimated 70 per cent of the lithium battery market vital for electric vehicles, smartphones and laptops, among other products.

Again, the US and, indeed, the rest of the world were slow to recognise the significance of China’s dominance and its implications for their economies and existing geopolitical settings and only recently began scrambling to respond.
The US, Australia and South America have plentiful reserves and production of lithium but, despite the cost of transporting heavy units from China to the major markets, haven’t developed meaningful processing and manufacturing capacity.
The review Biden has commissioned of America’s key supply chain vulnerabilities comes late in the day and any recommendations will take some years, and probably billions of US taxpayer dollars of incentives and subsidies, to make a material difference_.

 😂😂😂

I think with Biden, we are in for a case of Trump 'lite', but Trump certainly set the agenda.


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 February 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Honestly, I wish it would all just go away and I don't understand how as Australians we have become obsessed with it. Why have so many Australians invested so much emotion into foreign politicians? It's like someone has put something into the water and now everyone is obsessed with US politics and elections. Has everyone bought into the media sideshow like some kind of gaudy reality TV series? Sorry, but I don't get it.



My theory is that it's a product of Australian politics.

Many can see there are problems, some of them quite serious, in Australia but it's a pragmatic reality that no side of politics in this country is offering solutions. Far from being statesmen, our politicians descend to schoolboy antics and at best focus on issues that ought to be handled by the public service acting apolitically or in some cases private enterprise not the elected government. 

That being so, people are subconsciously drawn toward anyone else who might turn out to be a leader and as countries of relevance go, the US easily tops the list with the UK running a distant second.

That Australians seem to hold the PM of New Zealand in high regard is another example of that looking for anyone who might provide leadership.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Well @moXJO it looks as though Trump has actually woken the U.S up to what has been happening, if you read this article.
> So in reality he has achieved what most hoped he would, alert the World to the fact the multinationals offshoring all their production, puts the West in a precarious position.
> Meanwhile the muppets are still hung up on personalities, such a nasty man and the the carrot hair dye 'nasty'.
> However now his opinion is proving right and they are acting on it.
> ...



He got a lot of calls right but had problems with the execution. He moved into areas the others were too scared to go for fear of the backlash.


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> He got a lot of calls right but had problems with the execution. He moved into areas the others were too scared to go for fear of the backlash.




That's true, but is there any evidence that manufacturers were moving back to the US as he promised they would ?


----------



## SirRumpole (27 February 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> That's true, but is there any evidence that manufacturers were moving back to the US as he promised they would ?




Well, actually, there is...





__





						7 Reasons Manufacturers Are Returning to the US - ASME
					





					www.asme.org


----------



## rederob (27 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> I think with Biden, we are in for a case of Trump 'lite', but Trump certainly set the agenda.



Biden has already proven himself the opposite of Trump, and he wasted no time tossing out Trump's many agendas.
Trump made America weaker in the international stage than it has been since WWII, and gave China a massive leap forward in the global arena.  While America has been self serving in covid vaccine deployment, and remains so under Biden, China has already distributed vaccines to 27 nations and has arrangements in place to supply vaccines to another 26. 
Internally America's only strategic advantage over China is in technology, and Biden will need to outsmart Xi if he is to maintain that lead.  
And if Biden chooses to isolate China any further than Trump has, then China is likely to react even more strongly than it has to date.  In the firing line is Australia and its commodity supply chain.  While China does not yet have the volume alternatives from other nations, it would only take a few years of massive investment in Africa and South America to sideline Australia.
Trump's mishandling of covid has strained USA financially, and Biden will struggle to compete against China as it woos more nation into its trading web.
So while Biden is quickly returning America to its seat at international forums, the influence it had pre-Trump will take time to rebuild.


----------



## bellenuit (27 February 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Well @moXJO it looks as though Trump has actually woken the U.S up to what has been happening, if you read this article.
> So in reality he has achieved what most hoped he would, alert the World to the fact the multinationals offshoring all their production, puts the West in a precarious position.




Am I missing something? Trump has been in power for 4 years but did nothing about the precarious position US manufacturing is in, except create crazy trade skirmishes with China that mostly backfired, losing markets to US farmers and unnecessarily increasing costs to US businesses.

It is Biden that is doing something about it as per your article.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2021)

rederob said:


> Biden has already proven himself the opposite of Trump, and he wasted no time tossing out Trump's many agendas.
> Trump made America weaker in the international stage than it has been since WWII, and gave China a massive leap forward in the global arena.  While America has been self serving in covid vaccine deployment, and remains so under Biden, China has already distributed vaccines to 27 nations and has arrangements in place to supply vaccines to another 26.
> Internally America's only strategic advantage over China is in technology, and Biden will need to outsmart Xi if he is to maintain that lead.
> And if Biden chooses to isolate China any further than Trump has, then China is likely to react even more strongly than it has to date.  In the firing line is Australia and its commodity supply chain.  While China does not yet have the volume alternatives from other nations, it would only take a few years of massive investment in Africa and South America to sideline Australia.
> ...



Biden simply tweaked a lot of Trump's strategies.
The only thing he is opposite in is his allowing biological men to enter women's sports, toilets and to allow young teenagers to transition without parents consent.
He allowed mass immigration again. Good luck with that.

He killed off gas.
Jumped back into environmental commitments and WHO.

So majority of differences is the "woke" factor Policy.

Still watching the middle East as he recently bombed Iran backed troops in Syria. But he most likely won't back Saudis or Israel as Trump had done. He paused weapons to Saudis but this was cutting edge stuff. Still most likely to go through but Biden has a bug up his arse when it comes to the Saudis and the middle east (probably due to his abysmal track record).
However the talk is that they will follow Trumps framework. But middle East isn't much of a priority. So get ready for it to blow up again.

China has trapped nations in its Web pre Trump. Trump signalled the dangers and Australia got to see it in action. But Indonesia, Vietnam, Malaysia, Philippines, Argentina, Korea also witnessed it when they attempted to stop Chinese fishing boats from raping their waters. China simply blocked trade as a weapon. Nobody trusts China they just use them for the money and goods they generate.
China is not making friends and only leaping ahead by gouging and making frenemies. If Clinton won we would have seen China overtake on every metric while nations were trapped in "trade or die" type situations. Eyes were opened.

Biden following a soft approach can literally shaft the western world at this stage. It's good to see he took a strong stance on China. Hopefully not in the same dithering way Obama approached problems and perhaps more competent then Trumps handling.

To early to judge just yet. But some of his policies are pointing at ruin.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Am I missing something? Trump has been in power for 4 years but did nothing about the precarious position US manufacturing is in, except create crazy trade skirmishes with China that mostly backfired, losing markets to US farmers and unnecessarily increasing costs to US businesses.
> 
> It is Biden that is doing something about it as per your article.



Was it even spoken about pre Trump?
Outsourcing to China proved to be a risk. Obama said you would need a magic wand to bring manufacturing back. Umm no you need a change in consumer sentiment. Now which direction is it heading?
4 years is a short time to completely change the direction of a nation.


----------



## rederob (27 February 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> That's true, but is there any evidence that manufacturers were moving back to the US as he promised they would ?



Compared to Obama's term which saw manufacturing employment rise steadily, Trump oversaw a continuing decline:







It remains to be seen if this decline can be stemmed, as in January China supplanted America as Europe' major trading partner.


----------



## rederob (27 February 2021)

moXJO said:


> Biden simply tweaked a lot of Trump's strategies. *Overturning them not tweaking.*
> The only thing he is opposite in is his allowing biological men to enter women's sports, toilets and to allow young teenagers to transition without parents consent.  *Nope* *- **sporting bodies will control who competes as male or female*






moXJO said:


> He allowed mass immigration again. Good luck with that.   *Nope **-** Biden has made few changes to immigration, apart from reversing Trumps "**Muslim ban**".*
> 
> He killed off gas. *Nope **- **This has been many times fact checked and is mostly **false**.*
> Jumped back into environmental commitments and WHO.  *Yes - he trusts science, and wants to be a participant on the world stage, rather than being laughed at.*






moXJO said:


> So majority of differences is the "woke" factor Policy.  *Nope **- **26 **Executive Orders** to date do not deal with social justice or immigration issues'*
> 
> Still watching the middle East ... isn't much of a priority. So get ready for it to blow up again. *True*
> 
> To early to judge just yet. But some of his policies are pointing at ruin. *Can you spell these out?*



My comments are in coloured ink above.
You need to do much better with the information you present.
As we are not yet 6 weeks into Biden's Presidency, it's a bit early to know what impact his decisions will have in coming months and years.
All the hard policy decisions remain undecided, as Biden is adopting a position of review to determine what actions are best.


----------



## sptrawler (27 February 2021)

Looks like an airstrike in Syria, is a good start, six weeks in seems like a bit of pent up anger.lol
Prior to Trump getting in, everyone was asking for the U.S to butt out of the middle east, seems like that has been an about turn.
Obviously the re escalation of middle east tensions is good, maybe takes the heat out of holding China accountable, for the trade imbalance?
Nothing like like a bit of misdirection.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 February 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Am I missing something? Trump has been in power for 4 years but did nothing about the precarious position US manufacturing is in



I'm no fan of Trump as a person, a point I've made many times on this forum - he's a classic example of a narcissistic bully. Remarkably similar to another individual, who isn't a politician, I once had dealings with hence I found his nonsense all too familiar.

Should anyone doubt my views there, go back and see what I posted when he first became President. It's as per the above, he's a rotten individual most certainly. 

He did however put a very serious issue on the agenda, being the first high profile politician in the West to seriously challenge globalisation in a very long time. That one action is important enough that it does blunt the edge on his numerous personal flaws.

To be fair, there are some good sides to globalisation but ultimately it's the reason Australia's been turned into a giant coal and iron ore quarry with the middle class hollowed out and it's much the same in the US and indeed throughout most of the West. A few key pillars thrive and a few get rich but overall most things decline and the middle class slides into the lower class.

It's like any recreational drug - short term pleasure, long term ruin and after a few decades of constant abuse the damage is glaringly obvious for all to see.

There's a role for trade sure, but there is not and never was anything even remotely close to a "level playing field" and there's essentially no chance there ever will be, at least not within out lifetimes. There's simply too many ways and too much incentive to cheat.

Hence there's a place for trading blocs, tariffs and quotas to create something closer to actually level. Doing so brings short term pain economically but, like any drug, it's either suffer withdrawal now or slowly but surely slide into the abyss.

I'll reserve judgement on Biden until he's been in long enough to have a meaningful influence.

I do think he'll be bullish for oil and gas prices though. Well, more bullish than Trump at least.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 February 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> I'm no fan of Trump as a person, a point I've made many times on this forum - he's a classic example of a narcissistic bully. Remarkably similar to another individual, who isn't a politician, I once had dealings with hence I found his nonsense all too familiar.
> 
> Should anyone doubt my views there, go back and see what I posted when he first became President. It's as per the above, he's a rotten individual most certainly.
> 
> ...




China, along with India are the two biggest markets in the world.

If they paid their workers enough so that they could afford to buy the goods they produce they wouldn't need the Western consumers, they could be self sustaining.

A few few people in those countries make a fortune at the expense of the great many, and quite a few of those few are corrupt as well.

It's time the Western countries got together and impose tariffs based on the difference between our median wages and those of the country of origin. That would encourage the low wage countries to increase their wages and give our own producers a chance.

But somehow I don't think that figures in the minds of the globalisers who run the WTO these days.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 February 2021)

SirRumpole said:


> China, along with India are the two biggest markets in the world.
> 
> If they paid their workers enough so that they could afford to buy the goods they produce they wouldn't need the Western consumers, they could be self sustaining.



Quoting someone I used to work with - "Chinese goods for Chinese people sounds like an excellent idea. Australian goods for Australians and American goods for Americans also sounds like just what we need".

I'm not against trade per se, but it's one of those things where some is good but too much ends in tears. The US, and Australia, needs to have some sort of viable domestic industry otherwise they're ultimately stuffed. That doesn't preclude trade including trade with China, India etc but it does require that domestic industry continues to exist.


----------



## sptrawler (28 February 2021)

Smurf1976 said:


> Quoting someone I used to work with - "Chinese goods for Chinese people sounds like an excellent idea. Australian goods for Australians and American goods for Americans also sounds like just what we need".
> 
> I'm not against trade per se, but it's one of those things where some is good but too much ends in tears. The US, and Australia, needs to have some sort of viable domestic industry otherwise they're ultimately stuffed. That doesn't preclude trade including trade with China, India etc but it does require that domestic industry continues to exist.



Which goes back to tarrifs.


----------



## sptrawler (28 February 2021)

What is really weird is, the left introduced globalisation to lift poor countries out of poverty, but in reality it hasn't done that the people still live in poverty , while their elite class get megga rich.
Meanwhile their poor try to flee their countries, to come to countries like Australia with welfare which is getting harder to fund, because we are still outsourcing our manufacturing to the countries that the refugees are fleeing.
A very weird negative feedback loop is developing IMO.
Maybe there is a logic to it, I just can't see it, the only plausible reason I can think of is we are trying to reach the lowest common denominator.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> My comments are in coloured ink above.
> You need to do much better with the information you present.
> As we are not yet 6 weeks into Biden's Presidency, it's a bit early to know what impact his decisions will have in coming months and years.
> All the hard policy decisions remain undecided, as Biden is adopting a position of review to determine what actions are best.




Let's start with the new transgender laws. It was an extension of Bostock v Clayton. So it extends to federal schools. So no changes until someone sues. Of course it's going to bloody change. I don't really have a problem with it anyway.

Immigration hasn't changed much? Really?
Maybe because his bill won't likely pass. But expansion of work permits and the increase of asylum seekers from 15000 to 125000 is just the start. You then have those current illegals in US as of Jan 1 getting visas and pathways to become citizens.
It's now much easier to get in and stay in. Oh maybe one thing that didn't change, they still held children illegal past the allotted 72 hours on "covid concerns" which were bs. They ended up in worse conditions than HSS when ORR couldn't fit anymore in.

You currently have Mexican troops on their borders stemming the flow from central America which will soon go back to barracks.

The whole situation is similar to when Rudd dismantled our border protection. It then start to gather momentum and turned into a giant cluster fluck.


They have re-establish the diversity training after Trump banned it. Critical race theory is basically political indoctrination.  That was rescinded. That's about as woke as you can get.

Any higher taxes/ higher spending at this level of dept to gdp is likely to lead to ruin. If immigration blows out there's another. Middle East is a 'watch".
China is a "watch".

There's too much to cover at the moment. But better to wait till he has been in office a few months to see where they are heading. A lot of this can turn real bad real quick. 
Inflation/money printing, taxes, climate regulation changes, oil prices and these are just to name a few of the upcoming problems that are a time bomb when all synced together. And there's a list as long as my arm. 

I'll wait it out and see, but looks like business as usual.


----------



## rederob (1 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> Let's start with the new transgender laws. It was an extension of Bostock v Clayton. So it extends to federal schools. So no changes until someone sues. Of course it's going to bloody change. I don't really have a problem with it anyway.
> 
> Immigration hasn't changed much? Really?
> Maybe because his bill won't likely pass. But expansion of work permits and the increase of asylum seekers from 15000 to 125000 is just the start. You then have those current illegals in US as of Jan 1 getting visas and pathways to become citizens.
> ...



Many of your points have been proven false, yet you repeat them, just as Trump still lies about his "stolen election".
Others are just poor takes on the truth.  For example, the "diversity training" taught about understanding and respect for all people *irrespective of race, *which is yet again the opposite of your claim.

The issues ahead of Biden were the same as when Trump was in Office.  The distinction is that Biden has immediately started to tackle them.  The one neither can change is money supply/inflation, and Trump ramped that up massively for covid:


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> Many of your points have been proven false, yet you repeat them, just as Trump still lies about his "stolen election".
> Others are just poor takes on the truth.  For example, the "diversity training" taught about understanding and respect for all people *irrespective of race, *which is yet again the opposite of your claim.
> 
> The issues ahead of Biden were the same as when Trump was in Office.  The distinction is that Biden has immediately started to tackle them.  The one neither can change is money supply/inflation, and Trump ramped that up massively for covid:
> View attachment 120754



You basically lied in your post and are now trying to cover. Smithsonian had issued a whiteness chart describing "hard work" as "racist white attitudes". It is in fact woke bs that gets (unsurprisingly) taken to far by left leaners. If my points were false you'd be all over it like a rash. All your points were simplistic and half truths at best. 

$2 trillion spent was not all on COVID dems had lobbyists shilling for all sorts of crap. Republicans were no better. But Democrats planned strategy of taxes, climate and regulations in the current form is likely a handbrake after covid.

 All we can do is watch and wait. But you are fooling yourself if you think dems won't speed inflation with their current program.


----------



## rederob (1 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> You basically lied in your post and are now trying to cover. Smithsonian had issued a whiteness chart describing "hard work" as "racist white attitudes". It is in fact woke bs that gets (unsurprisingly) taken to far by left leaners. If my points were false you'd be all over it like a rash. All your points were simplistic and half truths at best.
> 
> $2 trillion spent was not all on COVID dems had lobbyists shilling for all sorts of crap. Republicans were no better. But Democrats planned strategy of taxes, climate and regulations in the current form is likely a handbrake after covid.
> 
> All we can do is watch and wait. But you are fooling yourself if you think dems won't speed inflation with their current program.



I provided links in my initial replies to you.  Yet all you did was repeat your proven false claims and misquote with sidetracks, which you again did above.
You do this repeatedly, and never credibly substantiate your claims, nor meaningfully debate issues.

Last *May *the Democrats pushed for greater stimulus measures and they were thwarted all the way, even after they had lost the election. Biden finally got his package up last week, but the Republicans will continue to block it.  Party politics is more important than people as far as Republicans are concerned, as we all discovered when the Senate voted not to convict Trump over inciting insurrection.  Now they want to deny impoverished Americans a small pay cheque to help them through the pandemic; an incredibly sad state of affairs imho.

On the inflation front, during Trump's term money supply increased by 45% - the most ever in a presidential term, yet you want to pin the blame on Biden!  Biden cannot undo what Trump already locked in.  As I said, increasing money supply is necessarily inflationary, however, Biden also has plans for infrastructure spending which down the track will more than pay for itself via efficiencies.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> I provided links in my initial replies to you.  Yet all you did was repeat your proven false claims and misquote with sidetracks, which you again did above.
> You do this repeatedly, and never credibly substantiate your claims, nor meaningfully debate issues.
> 
> Last *May *the Democrats pushed for greater stimulus measures and they were thwarted all the way, even after they had lost the election. Biden finally got his package up last week, but the Republicans will continue to block it.  Party politics is more important than people as far as Republicans are concerned, as we all discovered when the Senate voted not to convict Trump over inciting insurrection.  Now they want to deny impoverished Americans a small pay cheque to help them through the pandemic; an incredibly sad state of affairs imho.
> ...



They were handing money everywhere.
Here's a few examples of the previous stimulus bills:
$85.5m for assistance to Cambodia, $134m to Burma, $1.3bn for Egypt and the Egyptian military, which will go out and buy almost exclusively Russian military equipment, $25m for democracy and gender programmes in Pakistan, $505m to Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Panama.
There was a further $33 mill for Venezuela, $500mill to Israel,$300 mill to counter China.

And you're worried about rushing them through?
Just to be clear both sides engaged in this. Trump pointed it out ( regardless of showboating for the election or not).

Trump managed to get the US economy buzzing back after covid. And it wasn't from regulating and taxing the sht out of everything. And once again Covid happened and money was spent. But you can hide behind that fact by just quoting figures without context. 

He was a high spending president. Didn’t agree with a lot of it, or his claims. But he pointed out inherent flaws and threats correctly.
 Execution he failed. But majority of presidents never shot in the right direction to begin with.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> plans for infrastructure spending which down the track will more than pay for itself via efficiencies.



Debt to gdp what 130%? 
Good luck on that return.


----------



## rederob (1 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> They were handing money everywhere.
> Here's a few examples of the previous stimulus bills:
> $85.5m for assistance to Cambodia, $134m to Burma, $1.3bn for Egypt and the Egyptian military, which will go out and buy almost exclusively Russian military equipment, $25m for democracy and gender programmes in Pakistan, $505m to Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, and Panama.
> There was a further $33 mill for Venezuela, $500mill to Israel,$300 mill to counter China.
> ...



First, your above reference to stimulus spending related to a Bill in December that sailed through the House of Representatives by 359-53 and the Senate by 92-6m so* it had bipartisan support*.

Next, Trump failed to ignite the US economy, turning around Obama's record of increasing levels of industrial production:







Yes, the US stock market rose, led by American companies with the greatest level of globalised footprint (eg, Microsoft and Apple), or exposure to China's manufacturing base (eg Tesla, Nike, Home Depot and Walmart).  

You seriously need to get your facts straight before you post.  And try to post on Biden in this thread, not Trump!


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> First, your above reference to stimulus spending related to a Bill in December that sailed through the House of Representatives by 359-53 and the Senate by 92-6m so* it had bipartisan support*.



Perhaps read what I wrote instead of further half truths.

"*Just to be clear both sides engaged in this*"

Trump vetoed it and wanted more spent on the US people (doubled as an election sweetener).

Or keep misrepresenting what I wrote.


----------



## rederob (1 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> Perhaps read what I wrote instead of further half truths.
> 
> "*Just to be clear both sides engaged in this*"
> 
> ...



Yes, I reiterated the point that it was a measure that both parties favoured as it also incorporated essential budget matters that would have closed down the Bureaucracy. 
Despite Trump already having lost the election, he rejected a Bill he did not understand and was unwilling to input into in the first place, so incompetent was he.
But again, you are in thee wrong thread.


----------



## moXJO (1 March 2021)

rederob said:


> Yes, I reiterated the point that it was a measure that both parties favoured as it also incorporated essential budget matters that would have closed down the Bureaucracy.
> Despite Trump already having lost the election, he rejected a Bill he did not understand and was unwilling to input into in the first place, so incompetent was he.
> But again, you are in thee wrong thread.



Deflection. Original post was about democrats. You decided to sideline.


----------



## rederob (1 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> Deflection. Original post was about democrats. You decided to sideline.




On the contrary.
After @Joe Blow deleted one of your posts and made a point about how this thread lacked decent content your very next post was this:


moXJO said:


> It's basically Obama/Trump lite in most regards.
> 
> Where were you the first 4 years of Trump?
> Now you think it's a problem?
> ...



So your posts continue your theme of falsehoods and distortions, and regularly invoke Trump in a thread about* Biden's Presidency.*
It's tedious correcting your points, especially as you continue to rehash points covered in threads about Trump.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2021)

rederob said:


> On the contrary.
> After @Joe Blow deleted one of your posts and made a point about how this thread lacked decent content your very next post was this:
> 
> So your posts continue your theme of falsehoods and distortions, and regularly invoke Trump in a thread about* Biden's Presidency.*
> It's tedious correcting your points, especially as you continue to rehash points covered in threads about Trump.



You don't correct them though do you. Weak deflection at best. 

I'd say my deleted post stands. So far you have put up some weak attempts and a chart that basically showed your lack of context.


----------



## rederob (2 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> You don't correct them though do you. Weak deflection at best.
> 
> I'd say my deleted post stands. So far you have put up some weak attempts and a chart that basically showed your lack of context.




Here is what was requested:


Joe Blow said:


> Is this thread ever going to rise above petty personal slights, endless bicking and ten second clips of Joe Biden from Twitter?
> 
> There is so much of substance to discuss, but nothing of substance *ever* gets discussed.
> 
> ...



Apart from your pro-Trump lies and distortions you have no interest beyond slights on posters, so hopefully @Joe Blow closes the thread.


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2021)

rederob said:


> Here is what was requested:
> 
> Apart from your pro-Trump lies and distortions you have no interest beyond slights on posters, so hopefully @Joe Blow closes the thread.



Perhaps don’t try to distort what's actually posted. All your "corrections" were false, or a half truths. Your other tactic is to  say it's "lies".

Anyway 
I don't envy Biden. He has to appease the progressive factions in his party. Need a few months to see where his directions land.


----------



## sptrawler (3 March 2021)

well it looks as though things are returning to normal in middle East, that didn't take long.








						One man dies after rocket attack on US airbase in Iraq
					

At least 10 rockets are launched towards a military base in western Iraq that hosts United States, coalition and Iraqi forces, in what appears to be the first retaliatory attack after the US struck Iran-aligned militia targets last week.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## The Triangle (3 March 2021)

sptrawler said:


> well it looks as though things are returning to normal in middle East, that didn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need confirmation they were American made rockets fired by CIA trained terrorists.  Then we're back to normal.


----------



## basilio (5 March 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Need confirmation they were American made rockets fired by CIA trained terrorists.  Then we're back to normal.




Very dark ...indeed. 
But thinking back . How apposite


----------



## Smurf1976 (6 March 2021)

moXJO said:


> I don't envy Biden. He has to appease the progressive factions in his party.



I'd argue that "progressive" and "conservative" are terms which have been partially hijacked and don't necessarily mean what they used to mean.

Much like the word "dropped" now has an opposite meaning to its former one in some contexts.


----------



## sptrawler (8 March 2021)

I thought that now Trump was gone and the Democrats were in, the average American was going to be looked after instead of business.
U.S politics certainly are weird.








						US Senate passes Biden's $2.5 trillion COVID stimulus package, but ditches minimum wage increase
					

After an all-night session in the chamber, what could become one of the largest government spending programs in US history moves a step closer to becoming law, but those Americans hoping for an improved minimum wage miss out.




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
The extended unemployment payments, which are to be paid out on top of state jobless benefits, proved to be the most contentious part of the bill.

The House bill had set the supplemental benefit at $520 a week, but Senate Democrats finally agreed to knock that down to $390.

The House bill also featured a measure to more than double the minimum wage to $US15 ($19.5) per hour, which the Senate also rejected.

Moderate Democrats feared that the higher jobless benefits and minimum wage hike would overheat the economy and hurt businesses in rural states.


----------



## sptrawler (16 March 2021)

Looks like the U.S is having a bit of an issue rolling back some of Trumps policies, it could end up like Australia did where the Government had to do a back flip, it wont look good for Joe but the alternatives could be far worse.
I hope the fencing contractors haven't gone home.








						US Detained Nearly 100,000 Migrants at Mexico Border in February, Sources Say
					

It’s the highest tally for the month of February since 2006




					www.voanews.com


----------



## basilio (5 April 2021)

Biden is spending trillions on repairing and restoring essential national infrastructure. Bridges, roads, water supplies all the critical elements that keep a country functioning.
And of course these all require workers.  Powerful stuff.









						Don't expect Biden to trumpet lofty aims for his rescue plans – he's simply Mr Fix-it | Robert Reich
					

Under Trump, every week was infrastructure week but nothing got done. His successor is avoiding the big sell. It’s smart politics




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## basilio (5 April 2021)

Worth highlighting how broad and deep the proposed Biden program will be.  It offers the first decent opportunity to improve the basic living conditions of the  80% of the US that struggles to stay afloat. It will also modernise a national infrastructure that everyone recognizes  is failing.









						With Joe Biden’s own audacious New Deal, the democratic left rediscovers its soul
					

After Trump’s ruinous tenure, the new president is seizing a unique moment to act




					www.theguardian.com
				




‘It’s bold, yes, and we can get it done.” So declared President Joe Biden launching his $2tn plan last week to overhaul US infrastructure – ranging from fixing 20,000 miles of roads to remaking bridges, ports, water systems and “the care economy”, care now defined as part of the country’s infrastructure. Also included is a vast uplift in research spending on eliminating carbon emissions and on artificial intelligence. And up to another $2tn is to follow on childcare, education and healthcare, all hot on the heels of the $1.9tn “American Rescue Plan”, passed just three weeks ago.

...What makes the politics work so well is Trump’s legacy in uniting Democrats as never before while dividing Republicans. Biden knows the danger of the midterm elections in 2022, having seen his Democrat predecessors lose control of the Senate, House or both, so introducing gridlock. His bet is that his popular programme, proving that big government works for the mass of Americans, rather than wayward government by tweet, will keep divided Republicans at bay. Better that than betting, like Clinton and Obama, on the merits of fiscal responsibility, which Republicans, if they win power, will torch to serve their own constituency.

*But the overriding driver is the pandemic and the way it has exposed the precariousness of many Americans’ lives. It has re-legitimised the very idea of government*: it is government that has procured and delivered mass vaccination and government that is supporting the incomes of ordinary Americans. Unconstrained US capitalism has become too monopolistic; too keen on promoting fortunes for insiders; too neglectful of the interests, incomes and hopes of most of the people. An astute politician, Biden has read the runes – and acted to launch a monumental reset. Expect more to come on trade, company and finance reform and the promotion of trade unions.


----------



## sptrawler (5 May 2021)

Well if Biden pulls this off it will be impressive, good on him for having a go.
But it is good that he is making an effort , the basic wage in the U.S is deplorable.








						Joe Biden wants to double the US minimum wage. But not every struggling American is happy about it
					

Joe Biden has made two financial promises that seem set to collide. He's pledged to give American workers a long overdue wage rise, while also vowing to create millions of jobs. Can he do both?




					www.abc.net.au
				



From the article:
Joe Biden has made two financial promises that seem set to collide. He's pledged to give American workers a long overdue wage rise, while also vowing to create millions of jobs.

American employers are saying they can't afford to do both.

Currently, the federal minimum wage is $US7.25 ($9.39) an hour.

It hasn't risen in more than a decade. A 38-hour week brings in just $US275.50 ($356).


----------



## IFocus (6 May 2021)

Insight to the workings being Bidens policy's, gives one hope.









						To understand why Joe Biden has shifted left, look at the people working for him | Joel Wertheimer
					

The president’s radical domestic plans have been shaped by a new generation of staffers moving through the West Wing, says former Obama staffer Joel Wertheimer




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sptrawler (24 May 2021)

Sounds as though the U.S is getting a bit bogged down, unemployment still higher than pre covid and tax increases hitting resistance.









						Biden Tax Hikes Are Hitting Resistance, With ‘No Room for Error’ By Bloomberg
					

Biden Tax Hikes Are Hitting Resistance, With ‘No Room for Error’




					au.investing.com
				



From the article:
Weeks after President Joe Biden pitched the first major set of tax increases since 1993, signs are mounting that anxiety among congressional Democratic will significantly temper any increases that manage to pass Congress.
With the economic recovery still leaving more than 8 million Americans without jobs compared with before the coronavirus pandemic, some Democrats are wary of criticism that higher taxes could damage growth. Moderate Democrats in the House -- vital to holding the party’s slim majority in next year’s elections -- are well aware of Republicans’ success in tarring the Obama administration’s spending and tax plans in the 2010 midterm elections.
Biden’s proposal to increase the corporate tax to 28% from 21% hit a roadblock early on, with moderate Democratic Senator Joe Manchin of West Virginia saying he preferred 25%. Another element -- a dramatic hike in the capital gains tax, especially for the wealthy at the time they inherit assets -- has recently been subject to potential easing, with the staff of House Ways and Means Committee Richard Neal floating options,


----------



## sptrawler (24 May 2021)

Looks as though the relaxing of border rules has caused a few headaches.









						Unauthorized US-Mexico Border Crossings Reached 20-Year High in April
					

Same data suggest that increases in border encounters may have hit a plateau




					www.voanews.com
				












						Orbelina would rather live on Mexico’s streets than face the gang that wants her teen daughters
					

After giving her life savings to Mexican traffickers to get across the border into the United States, Orbelina de Leon Lopez attempted to cross with her 16 and 14-year-old daughters in search of a better life. Instead they were immediately deported back.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## noirua (30 May 2021)

Biden Tax Plan Is Forecast to Bring in $3.6 Trillion Over Decade By Bloomberg
					

Biden Tax Plan Is Forecast to Bring in $3.6 Trillion Over Decade




					au.investing.com
				



The president’s proposal also omits a key priority for some House Democrats, an expansion of the state and local tax, or SALT, deduction. More than 20 lawmakers from high tax states have said they would oppose Biden’s economic agenda unless it also included an expansion of that write-off, which is currently capped at $10,000.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

President Biden  met the remains of the US soldiers killed in the Kabul suicide bombing. It is a harrowing responsibility to see the families of soldiers who have died under your watch.

Donald Trump noted it was one of the most unpleasant tasks he had done.









						Biden meets remains of 13 troops killed in Kabul as US promises more strikes
					

As adviser says US will help people leave Afghanistan after deadline, secretary of state tells bereaved father: ‘I’m deeply sorry’




					www.theguardian.com
				












						A Look At A Solemn Dignified Transfer Ritual For Fallen Soldiers
					

Trump cut a rally short to be on hand at Dover Air Force Base as the remains of two soldiers killed in Afghanistan were returned to U.S. soil.




					www.npr.org


----------



## moXJO (30 August 2021)

This idiot was the cause of it. He was warned earlier in the week as well. If this happened under trumps watch- media would be running it hard 24/7.

Unsurprisingly we get a "light touch" rendition when 'commander in sleep' is in charge.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

moXJO said:


> This idiot was the cause of it. He was warned earlier in the week as well. If this happened under trumps watch- media would be running it hard 24/7.
> 
> Unsurprisingly we get a "light touch" rendition when 'commander in sleep' is in charge.




Well Surprise, surprise, surprise

Absolutely no respect/compassion for the traumas faced by the hundreds of people  murdered in the Kabul suicide bombing or the challenge facing any US Commander in Chief  fronting up to the families of soldiers killed in the line of duty.

Just more cheap shots.


----------



## wayneL (30 August 2021)

Man with 5 year history of cheap shots...

...accuses someone of cheap shots.


You just cannot make this s*** up.


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

> This idiot was the cause of it. (*What ? Why ?* ) He was warned earlier in the week as well. *(Indeed . Everyone knew ISIS was going to try and  blast the US and the Taliban with one big bomb*) If this happened under trumps watch- media would be running it hard 24/7.
> 
> Unsurprisingly we get a "light touch" rendition when 'commander in sleep' is in charge.




I posted the story to highlight the deaths of* all* the people  killed in the suicide bombing. I also chose to note the trauma faced by* all* Presidents who front up to the families of men  and women killed in action.

Clearly compassion and respect for human life arn't on the table these days - particularly when some very partisan actors can create an excuse to kick heads.


----------



## orr (30 August 2021)

basilio said:


> I posted the story to highlight the deaths of* all* the people  killed in the suicide bombing.




 Going over the two articles you linked Bas again somethings missing. From the reading I've done on the attack only one outlet 'Al-Jazzera' has mentioned the 28 Taliban regulars taken out in that attack. probably couple more since then.

As far as retreats form Kabul go this things going a bit  better than Elphanstone's 1842 effort. If that sould  be sheeted back to Britians PM at the time; Peel ?  He served another 4 years....


----------



## basilio (30 August 2021)

orr said:


> Going over the two articles you linked Bas again somethings missing. From the reading I've done on the attack only one outlet 'Al-Jazzera' *has mentioned the 28 Taliban regulars taken out in that attack*. probably couple more since then.
> 
> As far as retreats form Kabul go this things going a bit  better than Elphanstone's 1842 effort. If that sould  be sheeted back to Britians PM at the time; Peel ?  He served another 4 years....




Quite true. The  role of US Commanders in Chief to pay respects to soldiers and their family who are  killed in war simply highlights the personal and political pain of the the US. 

As far as retreats from Kabul ? Yeah 1842 didn't go down well did it ? Objectively speaking the speed and "cleanness" of the Taliban takeover is probably a blessing. All the evidence was that the Afgan government wern't going to survive on their own for any length of time. 

I have to say I was horrified at first when it became clear the Taliban were taking control. I'm now just hoping that the regime is not going to be as dogmatic as it was previously.


----------



## moXJO (1 September 2021)

basilio said:


> I posted the story to highlight the deaths of* all* the people  killed in the suicide bombing. I also chose to note the trauma faced by* all* Presidents who front up to the families of men  and women killed in action.
> 
> Clearly compassion and respect for human life arn't on the table these days - particularly when some very partisan actors can create an excuse to kick heads.



Prevention is better than cheap media theatrics.


----------



## rederob (3 September 2021)

There has to be a certain type of personality that links to rubbish.


DB008 said:


> Can l say asleep at the wheel?
> 
> View attachment 129584
> 
> ...



The full segment shows a rather bored Biden having to listen to 10 minutes of brown nosing, and respond:


I was more surprised that Biden was actually able to stay awake!


----------



## moXJO (4 September 2021)

Telling porkies via fact checking:





Oppps


----------



## noirua (5 September 2021)




----------



## DB008 (5 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> This idiot was the cause of it. He was warned earlier in the week as well. If this happened under trumps watch- media would be running it hard 24/7.
> 
> Unsurprisingly we get a "light touch" rendition when 'commander in sleep' is in charge.




It's even worse moXJO

​DoD had Foreknowledge of Kabul Airport Bomber – Denied Permission to Fire Predator Drone​that had Lock on Him – 13 US Heroes Dead​​*Roger Pardo-Maurer*, the former U.S. Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for Western Hemisphere Affairs (2001-2006), joined Jorge Ramos on Univision Noticias on Monday to discuss the unfolding disastrous withdrawal of US forces in Afghanistan.​​During their conversation, Pardo-Maurer told Ramos the Department of Defense had foreknowledge of the Kabul Airport suicide bomber but denied permission to fire a Predator Drone missile once they had a lock on him.​




.


​


----------



## moXJO (5 September 2021)

rederob said:


> There has to be a certain type of personality that links to rubbish.
> 
> The full segment shows a rather bored Biden having to listen to 10 minutes of brown nosing, and respond:
> 
> ...




Did you watch it?
Looks like he nodded off at the 10:15 mark


----------



## rederob (5 September 2021)

moXJO said:


> Did you watch it?
> Looks like he nodded off at the 10:15 mark



It's a bit difficult to respond to things you never heard.  Biden must be a genius because he was also able to twiddle his thumbs and fingers  while apparently asleep!
Equally remarkable was his ability to stand up while asleep at Dover Air Force Base when honouring fallen soldiers in you Funke tweet.
Fools can be sucked into believing whatever they want to.


----------



## moXJO (5 September 2021)

rederob said:


> It's a bit difficult to respond to things you never heard.  Biden must be a genius because he was also able to twiddle his thumbs and fingers  while apparently asleep!
> Equally remarkable was his ability to stand up while asleep at Dover Air Force Base when honouring fallen soldiers in you Funke tweet.
> Fools can be sucked into believing whatever they want to.



Looked like a micro sleep to me. He wasn't twiddling squat at the time. 
Possibly he might have passed away for a few seconds. Obviously got lost on the way to hell and decided it was easier to go back to that arse kissing speech.


----------



## bellenuit (5 September 2021)

DB008 said:


> DoD had Foreknowledge of Kabul Airport Bomber – Denied Permission to Fire Predator Drone​that had Lock on Him – 13 US Heroes Dead​​




You seem to gullibly regurgitate everything the right wing US media put out. Plenty of stories debunking this. This one from Fox News just so you can't claim left wing fake news (clickable link):

Fox News national security correspondent debunks claim that Biden knew about Kabul bomber and refused to act


----------



## moXJO (6 September 2021)

bellenuit said:


> You seem to gullibly regurgitate everything the right wing US media put out. Plenty of stories debunking this. This one from Fox News just so you can't claim left wing fake news (clickable link):
> 
> Fox News national security correspondent debunks claim that Biden knew about Kabul bomber and refused to act



Raw story isn't exactly credible. You made it sound like it was a direct news item from fox.

So here's the story: 
Back at the start of the year Biden stops drone strikes.

Biden Secretly Limits Counterterrorism Drone Strikes Away From War Zones​https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2021/03/03/us/politics/biden-drones.amp.html

Biden’s Restrictions on Drone Strikes Are About Much More Than Drones​https://www.worldpoliticsreview.com...drone-strikes-are-about-much-more-than-drones


The attack and how they were forewarned:

https://www.politico.com/news/2021/...0014e-f103-dd93-ad7f-f9073ad50000&nlid=630318

So the truth of the matter was they knew it was imminent. But failed to stop it. Given the chaos on the ground no wonder. The Drone strike thing may have come from a mix of one of the above stories. If I dove deeper I'm sure there is more to it.

Now here's the strange thing. That politico article was extremely hard to find. In fact it was obvious it had been buried on multiple search engines. 

There was also of the story of one of the mothers of the killed troops being banned off instagram/facebook for criticism of Biden. I believe her name was Shana Chappell. Seems to be a 'protect Biden at all costs' agenda.


----------



## wayneL (15 September 2021)

This probably deserves its own thread but the last thing we need is another general thread I guess. But it's probably going to go to the integrity of the Biden presidency anyway so it's still pretty much on topic.

General Milley.... I always thought there was something rotten about that *&£#.... But in anyone's language this is absolute outright treason. And as Rand said here, it doesn't matter what anyone thinks of Trump, to willingly disobey any future order of the commander in chief, it's probably the most dangerous, disturbing, and treasonous thing I've ever heard in a Western democracy and should at least be *immediately stood down, pending possible court martial.

The telling thing about this Biden presidency this how they handle this. My bet is that Milley or get a free pass under this anti American administration.


----------



## sptrawler (19 September 2021)

OMG where do we go now, the SMH was bashing Trump for trashing relationships with allies, then they were rejoicing on Biden taking over, the party poppers and streamers were out. 
Now what? The ranters and chanters must be running around in ever decreasing circles, pitchforks at the ready and not knowing where to point them. 🤣








						America’s loss is China’s gain as France lashes out over subs
					

Chinese President Xi Jinping will be looking at the US-France feud with pleasure and amazement.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## sptrawler (22 September 2021)

We are certainly heading into a different World, the media is very active in pushing change, I think the change will happen and the media wont like it.  
Time will tell.








						Xi goes global as Biden pushes old alliances at the UN
					

The Chinese President courts those who feel snubbed by American exceptionalism. Joe Biden puts America’s “enduring security and prosperity” first.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
*Singapore: *Joe Biden did not say ‘China’ once in his speech to the United Nations. Xi Jinping did not utter the words ‘United States’. Yet both might as well have been talking directly at each other as a crowd of foreign leaders at the General Assembly amphitheatre placed bets on the favourite.

The diplomatic dance between the two superpowers in New York on Wednesday morning (AEST) revolved around phrases like “small circles”, “inclusive growth”, and “peaceful resolution to shared challenges”.
Biden’s version of US primacy still gives precedence to old blocs: NATO, the European Union, ASEAN and a new one: the Quad. All four were highlighted by Biden on Wednesday. China belongs to none of them and each treats Beijing with varying degrees of scepticism or hostility.
Xi spoke to those who feel snubbed by American exceptionalism. Think Pakistan, Myanmar, Syria, Cuba, Venezuela, Afghanistan. In contrast to Biden, Xi did not mention Chinese prosperity once. The Chinese President framed China’s role as a facilitator, not a leader.


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2021)

What an embarrassment.

Biden appears to fall asleep during COP26 opening speeches. His aids have to come and wake him up.

Pooping his pants meeting with the Pope a few days ago too.

What a joke





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## moXJO (2 November 2021)

DB008 said:


> Pooping his pants meeting with the Pope a few days ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wait is this legit


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2021)




----------



## moXJO (2 November 2021)

I'm not sure if it's just a smear tactic, or actual smear but here is a video of Biden supposedly crapping his daks at 4 secs with someone allegedly saying "did he sht at about 34 seconds.  Please tell me it isn't true

https://forums.mixedmartialarts.com/t/did-biden-****-his-pants/3689590


----------



## IFocus (2 November 2021)

I think its an improvement from the previous incumbent where the crap came out of the mouth in public.


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2021)

IFocus said:


> I think its an improvement from the previous incumbent where the crap came out of the mouth in public.



I think that literally shtting  yourself in front of world leaders is next level comedy of where the world is at.


----------



## DB008 (19 November 2021)

Rumours that Harris might be getting the boot...


Anyhow, back to reality.

'2020 was the most secure election ever'

Haven't we heard that before?


*FBI releases a video explaining how 2 Iranians interfered and hacked the 2020 election*






Your browser is not able to display this video.






*NEW - FBI: Iranian nationals charged with interfering
in the 2020 U.S. presidential election
*









Nothing to see here, the 2020 election was the safest in history and if you disagree, you are a conspiracy theorists


https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber/iranian-interference-in-2020-us-elections​



.
​


----------



## rederob (19 November 2021)

DB008 said:


> '2020 was the most secure election ever'
> 
> Haven't we heard that before?
> 
> ...



The election was secure.
However, loony Trump supporters went to drastic measures to secure votes:
*“You will vote for Trump on Election Day or we will come after you,” said one threatening email sent to Democratic voters, according to prosecutors.*​​This should have been put in the Trump thread!


----------



## bellenuit (20 November 2021)

Interesting. It appears Biden may have achieved more in his supposed daytime sleeps than the previous dude who with all his hubris did nothing but wreck important alliances and suck up to dictators.

Joe Biden may have saved us from World War III​








						Biden may have saved world from WW3
					

COMMENT




					www.news.com.au
				




U.S. warns China after South China Sea standoff with Philippines​








						U.S. warns China after South China Sea standoff with Philippines
					

The United States on Friday called Chinese actions in using water cannon against Philippine resupply boats in the South China Sea "dangerous, provocative, and unjustified," and warned that an armed attack on Philippine vessels would invoke U.S. mutual defense commitments.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## DB008 (27 November 2021)

Trump - travel bans China - that's Racist

Biden - travel bans 8 countries in Africa - that's ok

Lol

You have been played


----------



## IFocus (27 November 2021)

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump’s “ban” on travel from China is his go-to point when defending his response to the coronavirus pandemic. The problem with his core argument starts with the fact that he did not ban travel from China. He imposed porous restrictions.

*








						AP FACT CHECK: Trump and the virus-era China ban that isn't | AP News
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump's “ban” on travel from China is his go-to point when defending his response to the coronavirus pandemic...




					apnews.com
				



*
Trump’s ‘early’ travel ‘bans’ weren’t early, weren’t bans and didn’t work​


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/10/01/debate-early-travel-bans-china/


----------



## DB008 (28 November 2021)

Pot.Kettle.Black









.​


----------



## Humid (28 November 2021)

DB008 said:


> What an embarrassment.
> 
> Biden appears to fall asleep during COP26 opening speeches. His aids have to come and wake him up.
> 
> ...











						The unabridged tale of ScoMo shitting himself at Engadine Maccas in 1997
					

One of the most treasured Australian political rumours to date suggests that Scott Morrison shat his pants at Engadine Maccas in 1997.




					happymag.tv
				




anyone here who hasnt ......


----------



## Logique2 (28 November 2021)

Joe and Kamala.
It's  the Mensa Club.  Naturally they're on the Climate Change bandwagon.


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2021)

How is the Biden scorecard going? I don't follow U.S politics, but there are many on the forum that do, so can anyone give an unbiased report as to the state of play. 👍


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> How is the Biden scorecard going? I don't follow U.S politics, but there are many on the forum that do, so can anyone give an unbiased report as to the state of play. 👍



Terrible according to the polls. Made a lot of mistakes to get to that point. Covid, Afghanistan, border and is now suffering through inflation and shortages. Defund the police ended up in a massive crime fest and is being reversed in many states. 
There's a long list just not worth mentioning. Most likely will lose the house in midterms. Dems/Reps are once again trying to change voting laws in their favour. 

Plus side would be some of his policies on social welfare. 

Both Biden and kamala are viewed as unpopular. Hard to tell till we get to midterms. I don't see Trump getting up again though. Way to divisive. Although media would love it. They are down something like 38%.


----------



## sptrawler (19 December 2021)

Cheers @moXJO , as we tend to follow the Dow lead, any disasters there tend to have a major effect on us.
Sounds as though apart from the China, Russia issues, everything is similar to when he took office, on the fiscal front.


----------



## rederob (19 December 2021)

Aside from Trump as a comparison, you need to go back to Gerald Ford in 1974 for a less popular President:


----------



## moXJO (19 December 2021)

rederob said:


> Aside from Trump as a comparison, you need to go back to Gerald Ford in 1974 for a less popular President:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think either Republicans or Democrats will be able to muster much on the popular front. Country is divided and wants to stay that way.


----------



## Humid (20 December 2021)

Some ozzie love here


----------



## rederob (20 December 2021)

Humid said:


> View attachment 134562
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rather funny.

*Free speech* meant lying at every opportunity for Trump
*AGW *is proven science, so use science to disprove it, not just be a mindless denier
*Strong borders* is a euphemism for preventing poor people from coming when others literally fly in and stay
Same sex marriage involves a concept of sexual *equality* that seems to be rather mysterious to a lot of people!
Not sure about love of country being associated with "*extremism*".  I think the man has confused this with religion.
But @Humid, why is this in a "*Biden*" thread?  Is this an attempt at Perrottetic irony?


----------



## DB008 (25 December 2021)

.​


----------



## DB008 (26 December 2021)

Most secure election in history.

   ​​Batches copied. Video evidence. I mean, how much more do you need????​




Your browser is not able to display this video.






It's why you get stuff like this (below) - 100% of votes.

That's better than Kim Jong Un or Bashar al-Assad

Complete joke.
















​The very, very, very interesting part that everyone is missing - that the 3 Letter Agencies are in on it. Most certainly the NSA and/or CIA, possibly elements of the FBI too. Democracy hey, not in the USA.​


----------



## bellenuit (26 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> Batches copied. Video evidence. I mean, how much more do you need????




Unbiased verification. But then we had that and in every case it was proven that there was no fraud, even when the verifiers were GOP appointed officials. Oops, there was one case of fraud. This guy who claimed that his deceased wife (I think) had cast a vote for the Dems, for us only to find out a few weeks ago that it was he himself that had fraudulently voted in her name and was using that fraudulent vote as proof that dead people were voting. There have been about 40 or more court cases and everyone has been thrown out, even by Trump appointed judges.

Don't you think you should grow up and stop posting reams and reams of meaningless drivel that somehow is supposed to be truth. This stuff has been in the hands of Trump loyalists for months and they have had every opportunity to alter the records. And that is the stuff you  believe? Stuff you find on Facebook or the like posted by Trump nutters over and above official recounts and verification.


----------



## rederob (27 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> Most secure election in history.
> 
> ​​Batches copied. Video evidence. I mean, how much more do you need????​
> View attachment 134801
> ...



Stupidity has no boundary!
Counted votes are collated into batches for respective candidates so they are easier to check later.
Looks like electoral officials have conspired to do their jobs properly.


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2021)

Did you not read the Maricopa County Audit report?


----------



## Humid (27 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> Did you not read the Maricopa County Audit report?



This one?









						FACT CHECK: Did A Maricopa County Audit Find 700,000 More Votes For Donald Trump?
					

The Cyber Ninjas report reaffirmed the results of Maricopa County's election




					checkyourfact.com


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2021)

You mean this one...


https://smallpdf.com/result#r=ecd2ca5e5662ccadb6fd0be8f6190243&t=share-document​


----------



## Humid (27 December 2021)

No this bit

The Facebook post misstates the findings of the Cyber Ninja audit. It did not uncover hundreds of thousands of missing votes that would flip the election in Trump’s favor. Rather, the Cyber Ninjas report reaffirmed the results of Maricopa County’s election, which saw Biden receiving 1,040,873 votes to Trump’s 995,404. The hand recount of all 2.1 million ballots found Biden actually received 99 more votes than what the Maricopa County’s official results showed, while Trump received 261 fewer votes, according to The New York Times.

The Cyber Ninjas report did identify what it described as some ballots of concern, such as 23,334 mail-in ballots that were sent from prior addresses, but did not claim that these ballots were votes switched from Trump to Biden or vice versa. Maricopa County released a preliminary analysis of the audit refuting claims of problematic ballots and also posted a thread fact-checking claims arising from the report, including saying the 23,334 mail-in-ballot deemed a concern by Cyber Ninjas were legally cast.


----------



## bellenuit (27 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> Did you not read the Maricopa County Audit report?




Yes I did and Humid has posted the relevant results.  For weeks and weeks we had to endure pages and pages of drivel from you of proof beyond doubt that the results in Maricopa County were fraudulent, when in fact the results were reaffirmed. You seem to be completely incapable of discerning the difference between a discrepancy being found (which always happens) and that discrepancy being a deliberate attempt to change a Trump vote to Biden. In fact many of these discrepancies have gone the other way. They don't say that initially. They just rely on their feeble minded followers coming to such conclusions, as you have done on every occasion.


----------



## DB008 (27 December 2021)

Hey bellenuit, l think you might need some help

Please go to page 5 of 96

Section 5.2 - Findings table

It says it right there in plain english. I'm sorry that it does not follow your viewpoint. The bigger picture that is now starting to emerge is that this fraud has been happening for a while, to 'BOTH' sides of politics.



> For weeks and weeks we had to endure pages and pages of drivel from you




No, not really. If you don't like it, don't read it. Pretty simple.

Post #664 shows a video, clear as day, that batches of votes were copied. Like for like. And your calling my stuff drivel.


----------



## bellenuit (27 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> No, not really. If you don't like it, don't read it. Pretty simple.




Why would you even think for a moment that anyone reads it? I would sincerely doubt that even the pro-Trumpers here read it, unless they are absolutely mad or masochists. The endurance involves having to skip over it and having the horrible thought that there is someone on these forums that actually gives credence to it.


----------



## sptrawler (27 December 2021)

Im just looking forward to the next election, so we can stop talking about the last one. Lol


----------



## IFocus (27 December 2021)

There is proof the election was valid... Trump said it wasn't   🤣


----------



## DB008 (29 December 2021)

NEW - Biden tells governors there is "no federal solution" on COVID and it should be "solved at the state level".

Biden, 2020: "I’m going to shut down the virus".





Your browser is not able to display this video.




.


----------



## rederob (30 December 2021)

DB008 said:


> NEW - Biden tells governors there is "no federal solution" on COVID and it should be "solved at the state level".
> 
> 
> View attachment 134873​
> ...



Biden explained in a conference call to the National Governors Association how the federal government was there to help them "where the rubber meets the road".
Your distortion shows the lack of credibility your posts hold.
Full talk is here:


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2021)

Interesting that it is ok for Biden to say the States need to sort it, which I tend to agree with, yet here we want to blame the Feds.


----------



## IFocus (30 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> Interesting that it is ok for Biden to say the States need to sort it, which I tend to agree with, yet here we want to blame the Feds.





No so quick Morrison runs the Age Care Homes, failed on all counts there, then there is the vaccine procurement mess remember not a race and ignoring Pfizer , then the stroll out all fed responsibilities that's before we get to quarantine .  

Still plenty of blame to go around for the states as well.


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2021)

IFocus said:


> No so quick Morrison runs the Age Care Homes, failed on all counts there, then there is the vaccine procurement mess remember not a race and ignoring Pfizer , then the stroll out all fed responsibilities that's before we get to quarantine .
> 
> Still plenty of blame to go around for the states as well.



The problem is that is old news, everyone who wants a vaccine has had one, the number of people who dead from covid is minimal, most want to keep the intrrnational borders closed and the general public has a short memory.
I think Albo needs to get his skates on.


----------



## wayneL (30 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The problem is that is old news, everyone who wants a vaccine has had one, the number of people who dead from covid is minimal, most want to keep the intrrnational borders closed and the general public has a short memory.
> I think Albo needs to get his skates on.



Depressingly true.


----------



## Humid (30 December 2021)




----------



## IFocus (31 December 2021)

sptrawler said:


> The problem is that is old news, everyone who wants a vaccine has had one, the number of people who dead from covid is minimal, most want to keep the intrrnational borders closed and the general public has a short memory.
> I think Albo needs to get his skates on.





Nope don't accept the brush off anyway where is Morrison... still in Aspen?


----------



## DB008 (5 January 2022)

What year is it?





Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (14 January 2022)

He'll be gone soon









.​


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2022)

.​


----------



## Investoradam (18 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> He'll be gone soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of office or putting up daisies?


----------



## Investoradam (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> View attachment 134562
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Investoradam (18 January 2022)

IFocus said:


> No so quick Morrison runs the Age Care Homes, failed on all counts there, then there is the vaccine procurement mess remember not a race and ignoring Pfizer , then the stroll out all fed responsibilities that's before we get to quarantine .
> 
> Still plenty of blame to go around for the states as well.



Quarantine? You mean scomo offered assistance to states and dictators like Dan Andrews decided to use his mates instead?


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Quarantine? You mean scomo offered assistance to states and dictators like Dan Andrews decided to use his mates instead?



Nah like visas .....federal responsibilty


----------



## Investoradam (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Nah like visas .....federal responsibilty



So your saying that scomo should have just sent the army in to over throw dictator Dan and his goons?


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> So your saying that scomo should have just sent the army in to over throw dictator Dan and his goons?



What with no existant tanks,subs or jets


----------



## Humid (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> What with no existant tanks,subs or jets



I forgot helicopters
Although he has got that idiot army officer sitting in his office every photo shoot
He must be a prop


----------



## Investoradam (18 January 2022)

Humid said:


> I forgot helicopters
> Although he has got that idiot army officer sitting in his office every photo shoot
> He must be a prop



Scomo did offer Dan the army on several occasions. Dan turned it down every time and went with his shonkey mates


----------



## moXJO (18 January 2022)

Scomo and chairman Dan were best of bum  buddies


----------



## wayneL (18 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Scomo and chairman Dan were best of bum  buddies



Both nonces, according to modern legend.


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2022)

It's all over for Biden

Old mate can't even take questions or string a sentence together, let alone not $hit himself

Below includes Democrats for research purposes














.
	

		
			
		

		
	





​


----------



## Humid (19 January 2022)

DB008 said:


> It's all over for Biden
> 
> Old mate can't even take questions or string a sentence together, let alone not $hit himself
> 
> ...



Sounds like our PM to a tee


----------



## moXJO (19 January 2022)

Lefties generally make a bigger more authoritarian government. Righties storm the Whitehouse and try and reduce the bastards to an acceptable level.


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2022)

I don't know how accurate this article is, but it is in the SMH, so it should be leaning Biden's way.









						Joe Biden agenda struggles as voting rights defeat looms
					

Bernie Sanders has repeatedly warned this month that the Democrats needed to make a “course correction” or risk losing more working people to the Republicans.




					www.smh.com.au
				



From the article:
*Washington:* US President Joe Biden faces internal dissent on the eve of his first anniversary in office, with demoralised Democrats urging him to reset his agenda or risk a wipe-out at this year’s midterm elections.
After a series of political setbacks last week – and the prospect of an almost certain defeat tomorrow over voting rights – a new Gallup poll has also shown a dramatic shift in the past 12 months of voters increasingly leaning towards the Republicans.


----------



## sptrawler (20 January 2022)

Not that I'm interested one way or the other, but it is amazing how little airplay Biden gets for disruptive behaviour, yet Trump was always on the front page and filled endless threads on ASF.
So now what? Everyone's happy, warmongering back on the agenda, all is good.








						Biden threatens Putin with ‘strong’ sanctions’ against Russia over Ukraine aggression
					

The call comes as Russia escalates tensions with Ukraine




					www.independent.co.uk
				



From the article:
President Joe Biden pledged to Russian president Vladimir Putin that the United States and its allies would impose strong economic sanctions in the event of military escalation in Ukraine.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/world-report/articles/2021-10-22/china-outraged-at-bidens-military-pledge-for-taiwan-despite-white-house-walkback
		

From the article:
China expressed outrage Friday at comments by President Joe Biden, blasting his assertions that the U.S. would defend Taiwan in the case of a Chinese invasion, despite swift White House denials of any policy change


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Not that I'm interested one way or the other, but it is amazing how little airplay Biden gets for disruptive behaviour, yet Trump was always on the front page and filled endless threads on ASF.
> So now what? Everyone's happy, warmongering back on the agenda, all is good.
> 
> 
> ...



It just confirms the media agenda is eh?

I'm going to be interested during the next presidential term when DeSantis is president. I don't think he will be such an easy mark as the God Emperor was.

But just as a thought, Imagine if trump manages to pick off the next term again LMAO... I think the left may see that as a real prospect as they are ramping up the TDS again LOLOL.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2022)

Actually Biden green lighted Russia to invade. Just don't go to hard.

“It’s one thing if it’s a minor incursion and we end up having to fight about what to do and not do, et cetera. But if they actually do what they’re capable of doing with the forces amassed on the border, it is going to be a disaster for Russia if they further invade Ukraine. And that our allies and partners are ready to impose severe cost and significant harm on Russia and the Russian economy.”


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2022)

We heard about a lot of Russian collusion from the Democrats but let's look at the facts.

Russia started the Ukrainian takeover under Obama. 

Paused under Trump.

Now continues under Bidens first year. 

Who is colluding?


----------



## Humid (20 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Not that I'm interested one way or the other, but it is amazing how little airplay Biden gets for disruptive behaviour, yet Trump was always on the front page and filled endless threads on ASF.
> So now what? Everyone's happy, warmongering back on the agenda, all is good.
> 
> 
> ...



Im just happy about the lack of airplay in general


----------



## Logique2 (20 January 2022)

Will Putin ever get a better chance than now.  Or Xi, as he eyes off Taiwan.

Joe and Kamala will have them quivering in their boots won't they.
Not to mention the possibility of a communique of disapproval from our Foreign Minister.

These are dangerous times. Very.


----------



## moXJO (20 January 2022)

Why scomo pivoted to the US is beyond me. Even the US was surprised. They thought we would get closer with China. Personally I'd rather have engaged with Asia as a whole. Not solidified our " US lapdog" status.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Why scomo pivoted to the US is beyond me. Even the US was surprised. They thought we would get closer with China. Personally I'd rather have engaged with Asia as a whole. Not solidified our " US lapdog" status.




Well, I reckon countries like Indonesia and Malaysia might be concerned about Chinese expansion considering how the Chinese feel about and treat Muslims.


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Well, I reckon countries like Indonesia and Malaysia might be concerned about Chinese expansion considering how the Chinese feel about and treat Muslims.



IMO China is still pretty pissed off about the opium wars and still want revenge.

We forgive and forget (Japan, Germany etc)

They don't.

And we are just stupid enough to facilitate that by handing them economic and therefore, eventually, military hegomony on a silver platter.

In the political sense we deserve everything we get in that regard.


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2022)

Sums it up.

The Dems know they will get trashed and are already making up false narratives. Maybe if you didn't cheat in 2020 Election, you wouldn't be in the place you are now.










.​


----------



## sptrawler (21 January 2022)

Apparently it is o.k to invade as long as you do it lightly, sounds like a bit of a deal has been done with Putin. 🤣 








						Biden’s ‘minor incursion’ in Ukraine gaffe sends White House scrambling to clarify
					

At a news conference on Thursday, Biden indicated Russia could bear a lower cost for an “incursion” than an invasion.




					www.smh.com.au
				



*Washington: *Joe Biden has marked the first anniversary of his inauguration in damage control, with the President and his top aides spending the day clarifying a blunder over Russia’s aggression towards Ukraine.
Hours after suggesting that the west might accept a “minor incursion” into Ukraine, the US president, Vice President Kamala Harris, Secretary of State Anthony Blinken, and senior White House officials moved to clear up the comments amid criticism that Biden appeared to be giving the go-ahead for a small-scale invasion by Russia.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Apparently it is o.k to invade as long as you do it lightly, sounds like a bit of a deal has been done with Putin. 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A "mostly peaceful" invasion?


----------



## sptrawler (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> A "mostly peaceful" invasion?



Yes the Jenny Craig invasion, "operation lite". 🤣 
Sounds like Joe was trying a bit of independent thought and heading of the script.


----------



## moXJO (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Well, I reckon countries like Indonesia and Malaysia might be concerned about Chinese expansion considering how the Chinese feel about and treat Muslims.



We need to engage with Asia. Indonesia is towing the line with some exceptions. There are a lot of nations above us lining up with China.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> There are a lot of nations above us lining up with China.




Who ?


----------



## DB008 (21 January 2022)

Most Secure Election in History.


LOL


  😂 😂


​


.


----------



## Investoradam (21 January 2022)

Humid said:


> Sounds like our PM to a tee



More like the current opposition leader!
makes old bill shorton brains appear some what intelligent


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

Investoradam said:


> More like the current opposition leader!
> makes old bill shorton brains appear some what intelligent




This is why we are doomed... the proles will either vote for this bellend or Scotty.

Thoroughly depressing.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> This is why we are doomed... the proles will either vote for this bellend or Scotty.
> 
> Thoroughly depressing.




Who are you going to vote for ?


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Who are you going to vote for ?



I'm not 100% sure yet.

But I am 100% sure that enough Australians will be stupid enough for vote one or another of the majors.

Of more importance will be the Senate and how people distribute their preferences. My hope is for a truly massive crossbench of classical liberals.


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> I'm not 100% sure yet.
> 
> But I am 100% sure that enough Australians will be stupid enough for vote one or another of the majors.
> 
> Of more importance will be the Senate and how people distribute their preferences. My hope is for a truly massive crossbench of classical liberals.




Like Zali Steggle, Jacquie Lambie ?


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Like Zali Steggle, Jacquie Lambie ?



They are not classical liberals, so, no.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

FYI, Horace:





__





						Classical liberalism - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> FYI, Horace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds like Margaret Thatcher would be your ideal, but it's just more policy by ideology, that's why we are in a mess in the first place.


A government to protect individual rights and to provide services that cannot be provided in a free market.
A common national defence to provide protection against foreign invaders.[21]
Laws to provide protection for citizens from wrongs committed against them by other citizens, which included protection of private property, enforcement of contracts and common law.
Building and maintaining public institutions.
Public works that included a stable currency, standard weights and measures and building and upkeep of roads, canals, harbours, railways, communications and postal services.[21]
Sounds like Labor policy to me.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Sounds like Margaret Thatcher would be your ideal, but it's just more policy by ideology, that's why we are in a mess in the first place.



No.

It's policy with LESS ideology.

IOW, short of reasonable regulation to support the proper heirarchy of 4liberty and free commerce, government staying the fark out of peoples lives.

Thatcher/Reagan made some great reforms, but still did not fulfill the classical Liberal ideal.

And, I fully accept that perhaps *some* concessions may be necessary in a modern society to social liberalism.





__





						Social liberalism - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SirRumpole (21 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> IOW, short of reasonable regulation to support the proper heirarchy of 4liberty and free commerce, government staying the fark out of peoples lives.




That's fine when things are going well, but as soon as there is a downturn the voters (and business) screams out "why doesn't the government do something, that what we pay them for". (or something similar).


----------



## moXJO (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Who ?



Thailand is getting very snug. There's actually a bullet train that will go right through Thailand from China also Laos 

Indonesia originally burnt intruding Chinese fishing boats then reassessed as they trade a lot with china

Malaysia strong Chinese community.

Chinese tourism and trade is going to trump anything we do.


----------



## wayneL (21 January 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> That's fine when things are going well, but as soon as there is a downturn the voters (and business) screams out "why doesn't the government do something, that what we pay them for". (or something similar).



Yep, agree there.

But they have been trained for that response over decades. Those people should grow the fark up and should acquaint themselves with the principles of creative destruction, rather than the more long-term destructiveness of a zombie economy.

Each and every socialist society has descended into the death spiral zero entrepreneurial spirit.... And Australia is perilously close to that.


----------



## macca (21 January 2022)

moXJO said:


> Thailand is getting very snug. There's actually a bullet train that will go right through Thailand from China also Laos
> 
> Indonesia originally burnt intruding Chinese fishing boats then reassessed as they trade a lot with china
> 
> ...




I agree with what you say but I also ask what of the people who have fled Hong Kong and moved elsewhere in Asia.

We also have a large number of students who have stayed here in OZ, I suggest that some of them would welcome the current Chinese Govt but I also think that many of Chinese descent would be extremely concerned should China gain more influence here.


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2022)

Freudian slip?


----------



## moXJO (22 January 2022)

macca said:


> I agree with what you say but I also ask what of the people who have fled Hong Kong and moved elsewhere in Asia.
> 
> We also have a large number of students who have stayed here in OZ, I suggest that some of them would welcome the current Chinese Govt but I also think that many of Chinese descent would be extremely concerned should China gain more influence here.



  A big part is navigation. I don't trust China. No one does. But "Eye open" diplomacy is better then death by a million cuts.
Enrich and fortify.
Right now we are a target that is falling out with the rest of the world.
Careful navigation and diversification is needed.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2022)

Biden has a Trump moment. 😂 At least his comment nailed a lot of reporters IMO.








						Joe Biden caught in a hot mic moment
					

The President called a Fox news reporter a “stupid son of a bitch” when he thought the press conference was over.




					www.smh.com.au
				



Biden had convened a meeting with his White House Competition Council on Tuesday AEDT to highlight his administration’s efforts to lower consumer prices for Americans.
After delivering a few dry remarks on everything from food prices to mergers of small businesses and competition clauses for workers, the President started getting peppered with questions from journalists about Russia’s aggression towards Ukraine and his security meeting with European leaders earlier that day.
Growing increasingly frustrated that he wasn’t being asked about the topic at hand, his advisers sought to put an end to the impromptu news conference by ushering reporters out of the room.

Fox News reporter Peter Doocy tried to get in one last question.
“Do you think inflation is a political liability in the midterms?” Doocy yelled out, in reference to Democrats’ concerns about how the fickle US economy will affect their chances at this year’s midterm elections.
Biden, peering intently at Doocy as he walked out with the press pack, gritted his teeth and smiled.

“No, it’s a great asset,” Biden muttered
“More inflation...” in reference to Doocy’s question.

Then: “What a stupid son of a bitch.”

It’s not the first time that 79-year old Biden has has been caught speaking his mind, nor will it likely be the last.


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It’s not the first time that 79-year old Biden has has been caught speaking his mind, nor will it likely be the last.



Fair question from the reporter.

Even fairer question is whether Biden's mind is still functional enough to be commander in chief?


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2022)

I wonder why they want old presidents?
But then again I suppose they die soon after and don't take up to many benefits.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 January 2022)

wayneL said:


> Fair question from the reporter.
> 
> Even fairer question is whether Biden's mind is still functional enough to be commander in chief?



A very good point @wayneL. While age per se ( I likes me latin ) should not exclude one from leadership, cognitive status should be a de rigeur ( excusé moi ) consideration in fitness for office IF one is to lead a democratic government with an intrusive press. 

The latter two matters imo are important, a democratic government and an intrusive press. 

While Ole Joe is obviously impaired he may not be as far impaired as His Honour Justice M'Naughten would have considered exculpatory. 

It may be better to decide this matter pre=election rather than when Vladimir Vladimirovitch has just had a r**t and is due for his next testerone injection while considering whether or not to invade that fair nation with a dubious history of tolerance, the Ukraine.

Ole Joe is obviously not fit for purpose to put it starkly. 

Unfortunately in a democracy one has to wait for another election rather than removing him via a thug. 

As for The Press. They are out of control. Then I haven't read a newspaper since page 3 girls were the first go to for such as I.

gg


----------



## wayneL (26 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> A very good point @wayneL. While age per se ( I likes me latin ) should not exclude one from leadership, cognitive status should be a de rigeur ( excusé moi ) consideration in fitness for office IF one is to lead a democratic government with an intrusive press.
> 
> The latter two matters imo are important, a democratic government and an intrusive press.
> 
> ...



Well there is the 25th amendment, or even probability of impeachment after the mid-terms.

But then they get Kamala. :0


----------



## DB008 (12 February 2022)

Whats going on in the USA?

It's ok, inflation at 5%+ is fine, not Bidens fault.

Now this...


Biden Taps LGBTQ+ Activist, Drag Queen “Pup” Fetishist For High-Level Position​at the Office of Nuclear Energy​
Joe Biden has tapped an LGBTQ+ activist, drag queen “pup” fetishist to be the deputy assistant secretary of Spent Fuel and Waste Disposition in the Energy Department’s Office of Nuclear Energy.​​Sam Brinton, according to his profile on an LGBTQ website, has “a dual Master’s degree in engineering systems and nuclear science and engineering from MIT.”​​In his spare time, Brinton also enjoys roleplaying as a “pup handler,” and talking about having sex with animals.​​














​



.


----------



## Investoradam (12 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> IMO China is still pretty pissed off about the opium wars and still want revenge.
> 
> We forgive and forget (Japan, Germany etc)
> 
> ...



What was that about the 6 million of the holocaust that we always have to keep hearing about like it was the only murders of the war 2 and of history?


----------



## Investoradam (12 February 2022)

Biden continuing on his disastrous ways!
Fighting for racial justice apparently by keeping them hooked and poor! The Democrat specialty like they have for decades









						Biden admin to provide 'safe smoking kits' to drug addicts, citing 'racial equity' to justify funding
					

The Biden administration is funding crack pipes for drug addicts in the name of advancing racial equity for all in underserved communities.




					www.bizpacreview.com


----------



## DB008 (12 February 2022)

Does Hunter get a free crack pipe?

















Imagine if this was Donald Trump Jnr? The manipulated left wing press would be playing this 24/7


​


----------



## Investoradam (12 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> Does Hunter get a free crack pipe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why would need the pipe when he gets hookers to snort the power from there bottoms


----------



## sptrawler (12 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Fair question from the reporter.
> 
> Even fairer question is whether Biden's mind is still functional enough to be commander in chief?



Life has got interesting, a year or so ago Trump was telling the EU to get its $hit together and telling China unless they start buying other countries $hit, he will put more tariffs on their $hit.

Now what do we have, the U.S looking like it is going to get ar$e handed to it in a bucket, Lol even Biden admitted China is going to eat their lunch.
Great to see the Left has got everything under control, now it has got rid of Trump. 🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## Investoradam (12 February 2022)

Any one who thinks Biden or Trump runs or ram American need to dig a title deeper 

it’s a battle of the globalist vs the capitalists with both party prefer Israel over America!


----------



## moXJO (17 February 2022)

Remember how we used to keep track of covid deaths under Trump.....


----------



## DB008 (23 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Now what do we have, the U.S looking like it is going to get ar$e handed to it in a bucket, Lol even Biden admitted China is going to eat their lunch.
> Great to see the Left has got everything under control, now it has got rid of Trump.




This bumbling idiot. The mainstream media won't show this part...





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Is he drunk or what? Slurring speech, can't pronounce Putin and no questions, he just walked away. Biden will be duck shoved out soon. He should be in an old persons home. The CIA has done a great job installing this old timer.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> This bumbling idiot. The mainstream media won't show this part...
> 
> ​
> Is he drunk or what? Slurring speech, can't pronounce Putin and no questions, he just walked away. Biden will be duck shoved out soon. He should be in an old persons home. The CIA has done a great job installing this old timer.



It's all good, as we always say people get the Government they deserve, obviously the U.S likes this weird sort of Government.

The last President wanted to reduce the inflow of illegal immigrants, wanted the EU to man up and start to spend some money on defence rather than rely on the U.S to pull them out of the $hit, wanted multinational companies to start an onshore some production on U.S soil rather than send all manufacturing overseas to exploit cheap labour, wanted to start and class China as a developed nation rather than allowing them to exploit their developing nation status to avoid embargoes and tariffs.

Now they have a Government that allowed a massive inflow of illegal immigrants and are now trying to stem the flow, the EU is looking like they are going to need the U.S to lend them a pair of balls to stand up to Russia, the multinationals well they are just continuing on their merry way and China is just pizzing its pants flicking the bird at everyone while the U.S President tries to string a sentence together.

12 months is a long time in politics, it will be interesting to see the state of international politics, China and Russia didn't try any of this with Trump in office, he was a loose cannon but they didn't know if he would go off.
With Biden they know nothing will happen, we just have to hope China don't see us as easy pickings, because there it certainly looks as though there is no big brother to have our backs .


----------



## moXJO (23 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It's all good, as we always say people get the Government they deserve, obviously the U.S likes this weird sort of Government.
> 
> The last President wanted to reduce the inflow of illegal immigrants, wanted the EU to man up and start to spend some money on defence rather than rely on the U.S to pull them out of the $hit, wanted multinational companies to start an onshore some production on U.S soil rather than send all manufacturing overseas to exploit cheap labour, wanted to start and class China as a developed nation rather than allowing them to exploit their developing nation status to avoid embargoes and tariffs.
> 
> ...




A lot of what Trump wanted was spot on the money. The fact dem voters were cheering when measures such as "bringing manufacturing back to the US" speaks volumes of the blind hatred and division. 

Biden has been the largest mess ever. Literally lost control of everything with zero media pressure. He is so bad everyone just looks the other way at this stage. His VP is even par at being the worst. Trump was giving 2 hour press conferences to answer all questions. Biden can barely get through a speech.

The Bidens are so stupid that his son is leaving photos of himself snorting coke off hookers along with dodgy deal documents. 
At least the Trumps hid theirs so well it takes 5000 lawsuits to get to it. Hunter forgets where he leaves documents after smoking too much crack. 


How many times does this thread get a hit?
Trumps was 20 times a day and it's still getting more than Biden.
It's funny as well, because Biden and Obama bent over for Putin last time round. Get ready for round 2.


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> A lot of what Trump wanted was spot on the money. The fact dem voters were cheering when measures such as "bringing manufacturing back to the US" speaks volumes of the blind hatred and division.
> 
> Biden has been the largest mess ever. Literally lost control of everything with zero media pressure. He is so bad everyone just looks the other way at this stage. His VP is even par at being the worst. Trump was giving 2 hour press conferences to answer all questions. Biden can barely get through a speech.
> 
> ...



I guess the real indication of how big a fluck up it has been is how little @basilio and the boys are posting, on how great it has all turned out.
Like the only interest I have had in U.S politics was on ASF and I thought Trump getting up China for the rent and wanting to stop illegal immigrants coming in to undermine U.S jobs, wasn't a bad idea.
Also telling the EU who ride on the skirt tails of Germany, to pull their weight as they hadn't even paid back the debt from WW2, was a fair call.
Now we have the U.S in a mess, all the Trump naysayers have lost their mojo, because like most yappy little dicks when push comes to shove they are found lacking.
A bit rough? Yes, a bit cutting? Yes. 
If it all turns really pear shaped will they man up?
Nothing much changes in life.


----------



## Smurf1976 (24 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Like the only interest I have had in U.S politics was on ASF and I thought Trump getting up China for the rent and wanting to stop illegal immigrants coming in to undermine U.S jobs, wasn't a bad idea.



As I said at the time when Trump was President, he was absolutely the wrong man for the job but despite that some of his ideas hit the nail firmly on the head.

The world's in a mess right now due to circumstances that were not just foreseeable but actually foreseen by more than a few. That leaves only one question - is it due to incompetence or malice on the part of those in charge that such issues haven't been dealt with long ago?


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2022)

Smurf1976 said:


> As I said at the time when Trump was President, he was absolutely the wrong man for the job but despite that some of his ideas hit the nail firmly on the head.
> 
> The world's in a mess right now due to circumstances that were not just foreseeable but actually foreseen by more than a few. That leaves only one question - is it due to incompetence or malice on the part of those in charge that such issues haven't been dealt with long ago?



Yes the man was an absolute dick, but China and Russia didn't dare call his bluff, well now the rest is history.
I wouldn't be surprised to see China move on Taiwan soon, Biden has already shown he doesn't know what day it is, let alone be the face of America in a crisis.
I just hope China doesn't look further afield, the last thing I want to do is head back to the U.K.  🤣


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes the man was an absolute dick, but China and Russia didn't dare call his bluff, well now the rest is history.
> I wouldn't be surprised to see China move on Taiwan soon, Biden has already shown he doesn't know what day it is, let alone be the face of America in a crisis.
> I just hope China doesn't look further afield, the last thing I want to do is head back to the U.K.  🤣




Vladimir will be waiting for you...


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2022)

.​


----------



## SirRumpole (24 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 138062
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just because he hasn't done anything yet doesn't mean he's not going to do anything.


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Just because he hasn't done anything yet doesn't mean he's not going to do anything.



Inside info.... He is supplying pink hair dye and silicone assault weapons. No word yet on what they will attack the Russians with however.


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## wayneL (24 February 2022)

DB008 said:


> View attachment 138065
> 
> 
> .​



Omg, we are doomed!


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2022)




----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

Why did Biden remove the sanctions Trump put on Russia early in his term?

Why did Biden Ping the US pipeline, leaving Europe to buy gas from Russia?

Why did Russia wait till Biden was back in control to invade?
They did it last time during Obama/Biden.

Which president did Russia supposedly corrupt again?


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

So far, Biden has been wrong on just about everything. No one can be that wrong, surely?


----------



## Humid (25 February 2022)




----------



## wayneL (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> So far, Biden has been wrong on just about everything. No one can be that wrong, surely?



My observation is that once people go woke, logic disappears. The ideology becomes more important than any other consideration, including national security.


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> My observation is that once people go woke, logic disappears. The ideology becomes more important than any other consideration, including national security.



Seems that way. Democrats have managed to turn the lot into a steaming pile


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

Humid said:


> View attachment 138104



I see @sptrawler bullying you about spelling and grammar, has turned you to using other peoples memes and pictures.

 It doesn't have to be that way:

https://www.ncab.org.au › get-help


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> I see @sptrawler bullying you about spelling and grammar, has turned you to using other peoples memes and pictures.
> 
> It doesn't have to be that way:
> 
> https://www.ncab.org.au › get-help



I must object, all I have done, is demand that if @Humid abuse me, he does so using correct English. I was never bullying him, only trying to further his literary skills.
As you point out, I may be failing.





__





						Protecting the Rights of Older Australians
					

The Australian Government is committed to preventing and responding to elder abuse. Abuse of older people is a complex issue which is often caused by someone who is trusted by the older person, such as a family member, friend, professional, or paid caregiver.




					www.ag.gov.au


----------



## Humid (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> I see @sptrawler bullying you about spelling and grammar, has turned you to using other peoples memes and pictures.
> 
> It doesn't have to be that way:
> 
> https://www.ncab.org.au › get-help



What's the comma for?


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2022)

Humid said:


> What's the comma for?



Grammar is racism.  Just asking me that question is a display of your white privilege and loyalty to white supremacy keeping us darkies down.


Also I deleted part of the post and forgot the comma.


----------



## Humid (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> Grammar is racism.  Just asking me that question is a display of your white privilege and loyalty to white supremacy keeping us darkies down.
> 
> 
> Also I deleted part of the post and forgot the comma.



You assume i'm white


----------



## Humid (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> So far, Biden has been wrong on just about everything. No one can be that wrong, surely?



The other option lol

'


----------



## IFocus (25 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> So far, Biden has been wrong on just about everything. No one can be that wrong, surely?





So another few years and he will be up there with Trump


----------



## Smurf1976 (26 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> My observation is that once people go woke, logic disappears. The ideology becomes more important than any other consideration, including national security.



Agreed although the same applies at the other end of the political spectrum too.

Both are duds but few seem willing to admit it, most are blind to the failures of "their" side.


----------



## DB008 (26 February 2022)

wayneL said:


> Inside info.... He is supplying pink hair dye and silicone assault weapons. No word yet on what they will attack the Russians with however.




And when the top brass are trannys, China and Russia are laughing at you.



















.


----------



## DB008 (26 February 2022)

How stupid is Biden...?



*U.S. Officials Repeatedly Urged China to Help Avert War in Ukraine

Americans presented Chinese officials with intelligence on Russia’s troop buildup in hopes
that President Xi Jinping would step in, but were repeatedly rebuffed.*​

February 26, 2022

WASHINGTON — Over three months, senior Biden administration officials held half a dozen urgent meetings with top Chinese officials in which the Americans presented intelligence showing Russia’s troop buildup around Ukraine and beseeched the Chinese to tell Russia not to invade, according to U.S. officials.

Each time, the Chinese officials, including the foreign minister and the ambassador to the United States, rebuffed the Americans, saying they did not think an invasion was in the works. After one diplomatic exchange in December, U.S. officials got intelligence showing Beijing had shared the information with Moscow, telling the Russians that the United States was trying to sow discord — and that China would not try to impede Russian plans and actions, the officials said.








https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/25/us/politics/us-china-russia-ukraine.html​



Biden admin presented China with intelligence on Russia's troop buildup in hopes Xi would step in. 

Chinese officials rebuffed the U.S. and apparently shared the information with Moscow.


.


----------



## Humid (27 February 2022)




----------



## moXJO (27 February 2022)

Humid said:


>




Russian conspiracy II
The great hope of believability.


----------



## moXJO (27 February 2022)

Democrats are pushing hard on misinformation currently. Noticed a lot of their paid twits are pushing feverishly.

Whatever they can to save the midterms.


----------



## DB008 (27 February 2022)

Hillary has already blamed Trump for Ukraine/Russia, Biden won't be far behind







Sums it up....

I guess when your on the Russian and Chinese payroll these are the types of mistakes you make.














.​


----------



## Investoradam (28 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> So another few years and he will be up there with Trump



Are you a middle aged bloke still hanging around late teen or early aged males in university studying arts degree and trying to solve all the unjust in this world after being being radicalised after reading the failed concept and failure of Karl Marx and his communist manifesto?


----------



## Tisme (28 February 2022)

moXJO said:


> Seems that way. Democrats have managed to turn the lot into a steaming pile



You didn't watch My Three Sons as a kid I assume? Fred MacMurray's blood was pure Republican, yet he promoted all the stuff  we consider woke now as gospel then via that show.


----------



## wayneL (28 February 2022)

Tisme said:


> You didn't watch My Three Sons as a kid I assume? Fred MacMurray's blood was pure Republican, yet he promoted all the stuff  we consider woke now as gospel then via that show.



Including detestosteroned(sic), green haired,non fat shamed quislings in our military?


----------



## IFocus (28 February 2022)

Investoradam said:


> Are you a middle aged bloke still hanging around late teen or early aged males in university studying arts degree and trying to solve all the unjust in this world after being being radicalised after reading the failed concept and failure of Karl Marx and his communist manifesto?





Geezzze I wish that was so a lot more interesting than my pass / current life.

Actually just some one I hope that has a social conscience, see all treated with respect  and likes everyone to get a fair go.   

The social conscience bit kills off not all but most conservatives unfortunately and the fair go apparently only applies to those with wealth and connections.


----------



## wayneL (28 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> Geezzze I wish that was so a lot more interesting than my pass / current life.
> 
> Actually just some one I hope that has a social conscience, see all treated with respect  and likes everyone to get a fair go.
> 
> The social conscience bit kills off not all but most conservatives unfortunately and the fair go apparently only applies to those with wealth and connections.



I don't think that is fair, and probably opening up a multi page debate on that subject.


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2022)

Tisme said:


> You didn't watch My Three Sons as a kid I assume? Fred MacMurray's blood was pure Republican, yet he promoted all the stuff  we consider woke now as gospel then via that show.



There's nothing wrong with equality and everyone having rights. It's when it blends into identity politics that it becomes a problem. 

Democrats have labelled everyone into colour or sexual preferences into segregated groups. Which is in reality the opposite of what the 'don't tread on me' type Republicans would have sprouted.


----------



## Investoradam (28 February 2022)

IFocus said:


> Geezzze I wish that was so a lot more interesting than my pass / current life.
> 
> Actually just some one I hope that has a social conscience, see all treated with respect  and likes everyone to get a fair go.
> 
> The social conscience bit kills off not all but most conservatives unfortunately and the fair go apparently only applies to those with wealth and connections.



You don’t get out often or pay attention to reality do you?


----------



## wayneL (2 March 2022)

OMG HAHAHA


----------



## moXJO (2 March 2022)

Guy is an idiot.


----------



## sptrawler (3 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Guy is an idiot.



So in Biden's speech, he says that is is going to fix the economy, by bringing back manufacturing to the U.S.
Funnily enough that is what Trump was bagged for, it certainly is a weird world.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> There's nothing wrong with equality and everyone having rights. It's when it blends into identity politics that it becomes a problem.
> 
> Democrats have labelled everyone into colour or sexual preferences into segregated groups.



Equality as such sure, it seems quite unreasonable to think that anyone wouldn't want that.

Trouble is the second bit, classifying people according to colour and so on, is exactly what the notion of equality seeks to stamp out.

Much of the present "progressive" movement has become the very thing progressives fought so strongly against less than one generation ago. Racist and sexist.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> So in Biden's speech, he says that is is going to fix the economy, by bringing back manufacturing to the U.S.
> Funnily enough that is what Trump was bagged for, it certainly is a weird world.



It's also what pretty much every blue collar worker, engineer and other person who works with or around physical things has been saying for the past 40 years.

Being dependent on others comes with a huge and obvious risk. Always has and always will, that's the nature of it. For some situations that's arguably manageable but depending on Russia has long been a very obvious danger.


----------



## noirua (3 March 2022)

A tale of two presidents: Biden's State of the Union gets tepid reviews, as Zelenskyy moves onlookers to tears
					

President Biden on Tuesday gave his first State of the Union address, but it received lukewarm praise, in contrast to how Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy's addresses are being received.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## DB008 (3 March 2022)

Jesus.........







.​


----------



## wayneL (4 March 2022)

And what the frack is going on with Pelosi? This is pretty weird.


----------



## moXJO (4 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> And what the frack is going on with Pelosi? This is pretty weird.




Shes a pisspot. Probably downed a bottle of scotch before hand.


----------



## sptrawler (4 March 2022)

I noticed the over exuberance during the speech, Biden didn't have to say anything and they were jumping out of their seats with enthusiasm, but I have worked for the yanks and they are a bit like that.


----------



## sptrawler (4 March 2022)

Sounds as though Biden is blinking, when it comes to blocking Russian oil imports to the U.S, if it was Trump the screaming would be deafening IMO.
Obviously it isnt about what you do, but who does it.


----------



## moXJO (4 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Sounds as though Biden is blinking, when it comes to blocking Russian oil imports to the U.S, if it was Trump the screaming would be deafening IMO.
> Obviously it isnt about what you do, but who does it.



Yeah, where's the media calling it a "Russian collusion" because Biden is obviously in the poket

In all seriousness he probably is in their pocket. As God only knows what Hunter was up to in both China and Ukraine. But shhhh that's just whispers and laptop pr0n.


----------



## IFocus (4 March 2022)

Cannot wait until they find Hunters laptop, any moment now.


----------



## Macquack (4 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> I noticed the *over exuberance during the speech*, Biden didn't have to say anything and they were jumping out of their seats with enthusiasm, but I have worked for the yanks and they are a bit like that.



You obviously never saw a Trump rally.


----------



## sptrawler (4 March 2022)

Macquack said:


> You obviously never saw a Trump rally.



I actually did qualify it by saying the yanks can be like that.


----------



## sptrawler (5 March 2022)

Macquack said:


> You obviously never saw a Trump rally.



No , I never watched a Trump rally, actually it is only the heated debates that ASF members have, that gave rise to me watching Biden's speech.

I personally didn't like Trump, he actually personified the loud self opinionated yank, that rub most Aussies up the wrong way.

But I did think his outspoken criticism of the China trade imbalance, the lambasting of the EU, for expecting the U.S to be their sheriff, when they spent minimal amounts on defence and the desire to tighten U.S border security were all sensible objectives.
Since Trump has gone, most of those issues have been proven to have had merit IMO.
I guess we will see how Biden deals with it, like I posted earlier, apparently there seems to be some issues with his sanctions on Russia with oil supplies, time will tell how he deals with it.
I just would like to see all leaders critiqued by the same measures, that doesn't seem to happen IMO.


----------



## IFocus (5 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> No , I never watched a Trump rally, actually it is only the heated debates that ASF members have, that gave rise to me watching Biden's speech.
> 
> I personally didn't like Trump, he actually personified the loud self opinionated yank, that rub most Aussies up the wrong way.
> 
> ...





How did you feel about Trump undermining Nato?


----------



## moXJO (5 March 2022)

IFocus said:


> How did you feel about Trump undermining Nato?



Where was he wrong?

Nato countries did not spend enough on military as a %. They became dependent on Russian energy and a few years later here we are. 

And yes they are bloody useless. Let's see how they stuff it up this time.


----------



## DB008 (5 March 2022)

.​


----------



## sptrawler (5 March 2022)

IFocus said:


> How did you feel about Trump undermining Nato?



Well me personally, how do I feel, I feel friendship is a door that swings both ways.
You call on a friend when you need help and a friend calls on you when they need help.

Both have an underlying commitment to meet that obligation, if one of the friends feel the other friend is taking the pizz because they don't commit to their obligations, by fulfilling their side of the agreement, then the friendship becomes strained.

So can I understand Trump saying to NATO, you agreed to spend a certain amount of GDP , on defence after WW2 and you haven't done it, because you expect the U.S, the U.K and places like Australia to drag your ar$e out of the $hit, that isn't good enough. Absolutely

Then you have France and Macron $hitting on Australia, for cancelling the subs, that were hugely behind schedule, hugely overbudget and they were no longer fit for purpose.

Yet the Australian public and the Australian media, want to find a reason to blame themselves for cancelling and paying out the contract, to chose more suitable subs. Is that weird ? Not really, we would rather blow the money, buy the crap as long as we can score a political home goal, are we flcked in the head? Absolutely.

So do I feel Trump undermined NATO? No I don't, I think NATO used the treaty to reduce their spending on the military, with the knowledge that the other treaty partners would come to their aid if required.

This has also been shown in the fact that during the World Wars when Europe was freed from Nazi occupation, it was due to the U.S intervention , part of that intervention in Europe was the lend lease, where the allies agreed to repay part of the cost that the U.S incurred in the European campaign.

The U.S wasn't threatened by Nazi Germany, they were at war with Japan, so they really didn't have to go into Europe at all, other than to drag Europe's ar$e out of the $hit.

*It was not until 2006, for example, that Britain fully repaid its lend-lease debts to the United States from World War II*. *Some international loans from the aftermath of World War I were never fully paid and were effectively put aside in 1934, though Britain also failed to recoup debts it was owed by other nations.27 Dec 2014*

So did Trump have any right to tell the European Countries to stop being Flckn bludgers? Flckn right he did and as you are seeing now, nothing much has changed in Europe.
What's your take on it? 
Also would you have the same take on it, if Biden had told NATO to pull its weight and if Albo had been the PM who had cancelled the subs? I would still have the same take on it.
Truth and facts, don't change.


----------



## sptrawler (6 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Where was he wrong?
> 
> Nato countries did not spend enough on military as a %. They became dependent on Russian energy and a few years later here we are.
> 
> And yes they are bloody useless. Let's see how they stuff it up this time.



Well I wonder what plan B is, for the people who constantly abuse the U.S and the U.K, when or if, we are in the same position as the Ukraine.
It will be interesting to see who they suggest we align with, or indeed who they think will jump in, to die on Australian soil.
Very interesting times.


----------



## rederob (6 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well I wonder what plan B is, for the people who constantly abuse the U.S and the U.K, when or if, we are in the same position as the Ukraine.
> It will be interesting to see who they suggest we align with, or indeed who they think will jump in, to die on Australian soil.
> Very interesting times.



The hypocrisy of the west is stultifying.
The is the first major conflict since WWII that the USA has not flung itself into.
And obligingly we launched ourselves into wars with Korea, Vietnam, Iraq, and Afghanistan alongside America, but when a true democracy is threatened we hide behind a gutless wall of doublespeak and no action. 

It looks like we think of ourselves as the good guys, virtuous and bound to defend the weak.  Anything but.  We have chosen to consistently only attack those weaker than us, and quickly shy away when an adversary has a reasonable means of defending itself.

While we indulge in talk fests innocent Ukranian civilians are being killed and maimed, and we just stand back and watch.  Little wonder Hitler was able to do as he did in the 1930s.


----------



## DB008 (6 March 2022)

Is Joe Biden that stupid?






.​


----------



## DB008 (11 March 2022)

Blame Everyone Else.....





Your browser is not able to display this video.









.​


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2022)

Looks like Ukraine goes under the bus, for the greater good.


----------



## moXJO (12 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Looks like Ukraine goes under the bus, for the greater good.




Plenty of unofficial "volunteers" are heading in. There's troops on the ground they just won't let you know. 

The cia tried to recruit my old man back in nam to run over the Cambodian border for good money. His sergeant said that "a hole in the ground is cheaper then paying when it's done". So he didn't end up going. 

Does remind me of this meme though:


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Where was he wrong?
> 
> Nato countries did not spend enough on military as a %. They became dependent on Russian energy and a few years later here we are.
> 
> And yes they are bloody useless. Let's see how they stuff it up this time.



Was Trump right?
Well it is certainly going to be interesting to watch how the U.S politicians manage their multinational manufacturers, how are they going to stop China from just continuing on their growth trajectory? While allowing U.S intellectual property and manufacturing to be developed in China , all that has happened is the only person who stood against the U.S decline has been trashed by the media arm of the manufacturers.

We are still making giga factories in China and they already have the most battery manufacturing plants, VW, Tesla  and most other manufacturers are still building new factories there, so where is this renewal of manufacturing in Western countries going to come from?
My guess it isn't, the only way we can force a level playing field, is to put tariffs on to place a surcharge on cheap labour sourced products.
If that is done, then the surcharge tariff could be reduced as they increase the wages, to bring about a competitive level playing field, well there is no profit in that. 😂
The only winners in that scenario are the plebs and we can't have that. 
Trump wanted to make America great again, because his hotels and gambling interests would have profited from the workers having more money to spend in his establishments, the problem is it would have been at the expense of the multinationals profit margins, he had to go.  
Let the slide continue.


----------



## moXJO (14 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Was Trump right?
> Well it is certainly going to be interesting to watch how the U.S politicians manage their multinational manufacturers, how are they going to stop China from just continuing on their growth trajectory? While allowing U.S intellectual property and manufacturing to be developed in China , all that has happened is the only person who stood against the U.S decline has been trashed by the media arm of the manufacturers.
> 
> We are still making giga factories in China and they already have the most battery manufacturing plants, VW, Tesla  and most other manufacturers are still building new factories there, so where is this renewal of manufacturing in Western countries going to come from?
> ...



What happens when China turns off supply lines when it doesn't get what it wants?

Trump pointed out the plain and simple while media made out what he was saying was somehow horrific and stupid. He was right in wanting to move strategic manufacturing away from places that could weaponize trade.


----------



## moXJO (14 March 2022)

And this:


I thought Biden was negotiating with them for oil. That must have gone well.


----------



## sptrawler (14 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> And this:
> 
> 
> I thought Biden was negotiating with them for oil. That must have gone well.




Yes getting rid of Trump and replacing him with Biden to make a safer world, hasn't worked out so well IMO, as they say people get the Government they deserve.


----------



## moXJO (14 March 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Yes getting rid of Trump and replacing him with Biden to make a safer world, hasn't worked out so well IMO, as they say people get the Government they deserve.



Yes, but Trump had mean tweets.


----------



## macca (14 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Yes, but Trump had mean tweets.



Trump was dangerous, they never knew how he would react so they all behaved themselves a bit better than now.


----------



## moXJO (14 March 2022)

macca said:


> Trump was dangerous, they never knew how he would react so they all behaved themselves a bit better than now.



Makes you wonder why there are so many wars under entrenched politicians?

Must be money in it.


----------



## moXJO (16 March 2022)

Nancy (Pissy) Pelosi at her best


----------



## wayneL (16 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Nancy (Pissy) Pelosi at her best




Channeling Biden?


----------



## moXJO (16 March 2022)

wayneL said:


> Channeling Biden?



Speaker of the house, don't cha know.


----------



## wayneL (16 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Speaker of the house, don't cha know.



She actually appear to be "speaking" in tongues


----------



## DB008 (21 March 2022)

The Biden admin flat out lying to your face.

What the...

Huge difference in outcomes between a 79 year old and 20 year old catching Covid-19






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (21 March 2022)

Reports of Hunter Biden with a grand jury indictment

I've seen some of the pictures of Hunter Biden. He's a pedo.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (24 March 2022)

Anybody else ready for a winter of death coming on?




















.

.​


----------



## DB008 (25 March 2022)

LOL

Idiots in the WH....Running it to the ground












.​


----------



## DB008 (27 March 2022)

It's all coming out.

Hunter Bidens laptop is bringing in the goods





















https://drive.infomaniak.com/app/share/475026/4aef7d10-2b2a-49cf-96ef-9dc58795dc59/files/1794​


.


----------



## moXJO (27 March 2022)

Hope they shine a light on the filth that is Washington.


----------



## wayneL (27 March 2022)

moXJO said:


> Hope they shine a light on the filth that is Washington.



If they busted open the whole rotten egg, it would be cataclysmic in it's scope imo.

Ain't gonna happen while anyone opening their mouth getting "Epsteined".


----------



## DB008 (30 March 2022)

You think Putin is trembling in his shoes...???


Biden - "I just had a meeting with 4 of our allies, Germany, France, The United States and Great Britain"


​

.


----------



## DB008 (31 March 2022)

​Hunter Biden Paid Tax Bill, but Broad Federal Investigation Continues​
​The Justice Department inquiry into the business dealings of the president’s son has remained active, with a grand jury seeking information about payments from around the world.​​WASHINGTON — In the year after he disclosed a federal investigation into his “tax affairs” in late 2020, President Biden’s son, Hunter Biden, paid off a significant tax liability, even as a grand jury continued to gather evidence in a wide-ranging examination of his international business dealings, according to people familiar with the case.

Mr. Biden’s failure to pay all his taxes has been a focus of the ongoing Justice Department investigation. While wiping out his liability does not preclude criminal charges against him, the payment could make it harder for prosecutors to win a conviction or a long sentence for tax-related offenses, according to tax law experts, since juries and judges tend to be more sympathetic to defendants who have paid their bills.

But Mr. Biden’s taxes are just one element of the broader investigation stemming from work he did around the world. Hunter Biden is a Yale-educated lawyer; his professional life has intersected with his father’s public service, including working as a registered lobbyist for domestic interests and, while his father was vice president, pursuing deals and clients in Asia and Europe.

As recently as last month, the federal grand jury heard testimony in Wilmington, Del., from two witnesses, one of whom was a former employee of Hunter Biden whose lawyer was later subpoenaed for financial records that reflected money Mr. Biden received from a Ukrainian energy company.

The investigation, which began as a tax inquiry under the Obama administration, widened in 2018 to include possible criminal violations of tax laws, as well as foreign lobbying and money laundering rules, according to the people familiar with the inquiry.

But prosecutors face a number of hurdles to bringing criminal charges, the people familiar with the investigation said, including proving that Mr. Biden intentionally violated the Foreign Agents Registration Act, or FARA, which requires disclosure to the Justice Department of lobbying or public relations assistance on behalf of foreign clients.

The Justice Department has given no public indication that it has made decisions about any element of the case, and Mr. Biden has not been charged with any crime.

When he disclosed the investigation after the 2020 election, Hunter Biden said that “a professional and objective review of these matters will demonstrate that I handled my affairs legally and appropriately.”

Mr. Biden’s lawyer, the Justice Department and the U.S. attorney’s office in Delaware, which is overseeing the investigation, all declined to comment.

​More on link below...

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/03/16/us/politics/hunter-biden-tax-bill-investigation.html


.​


----------



## moXJO (31 March 2022)

Who goes to jail first. A Biden or Trump!!


----------



## DB008 (1 April 2022)

​Senators Release Bank Records Showing Payments to Hunter Biden From China​

Newly released bank records show that payments were made to President Joe Biden’s son from a Chinese Communist Party-linked company.​​Sens. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) and Ron Johnson (R-Wis.) presented the records on the Senate floor on March 28 and March 29.​​One showed a wire payment of $100,000 to Owasco, one of Hunter Biden’s firms, from CEFC China Energy, a now-defunct company closely associated with the Chinese regime.​​Another showed a wire transfer of $5 million to Hudson West, a company Hunter Biden invested in and managed, from Northern International Capital, a business that partnered with CEFC. A contract also made public by the senators showed $500,000 went to Hunter Biden as a “one-time retainer fee.”​​Two others showed a $1 million payment made to Hudson West by CEFC and a transfer of $1 million from Hudson West to Owasco, with the money appearing to go to Hunter Biden for the purposes of representing Patrick Ho, a Chinese businessman who has helped CEFC gain advantages through bribery.​​The receipts are just some of the records that “undeniably show strong links between the Biden family and communist China,” Grassley said.​​The $100,000 transaction was dated Aug. 4, 2017; the $5 million transfer was dated Aug. 8, 2017; the two other payments were made on Nov. 30, 2017, and March 22, 2018, respectively.​​Hunter Biden’s lawyer didn’t respond to requests by The Epoch Times for comment; the White House also didn’t respond to an inquiry.​
For years, Grassley and Johnson have been probing Hunter Biden, who is under federal investigation, producing a report in 2020 that exposed connections between the younger Biden and Chinese nationals connected to the Chinese regime and military.​​Among them is Ye Jianming, a Chinese oil tycoon who founded CEFC. Ye was put under investigation by Chinese authorities in 2018 and hasn’t been seen since then.​

More on link below...

https://www.theepochtimes.com/senat...ments-from-china-to-hunter-biden_4371710.html​


----------



## DB008 (3 April 2022)

The Dumb Never Stops​
“I’m deeply proud of the work [Jill is] doing as first lady with Joining Forces initiative she started with Michelle Obama when she was Vice President.”​




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Source: RNC Twitter, Catturd​


Also...





.​


----------



## DB008 (6 April 2022)

More popular than Obama

More popular than Trump

81 million votes

      ​
LOL. Your kidding yourselves 






Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

3rd Wheel....​




Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

What did he say?

Serious, l don't know...

The Media is still running cover for this dementia patient. How embarrassing...






Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## cynic (7 April 2022)

DB008 said:


> What did he say?
> 
> Serious, l don't know...
> 
> ...



"You know this, most people don't! To ensure this we of America are called a promise, a promise!"
(Or something that sounded like that.)


----------



## DB008 (7 April 2022)

cynic said:


> "You know this, most people don't! To ensure this we of America are called a promise, a promise!"
> (Or something that sounded like that.)




To ensure  "_ _ _ _ _ " "_ _ _ _  " " America "  
I honestly can't make out what he said. Between 5 - 7 seconds is utter junk talk. Embarrassing. Cognitive decline, dementia. Biden will  be gone soon. Obama to make a come back?


----------



## cynic (7 April 2022)

DB008 said:


> To ensure  "_ _ _ _ _ " "_ _ _ _  " " America "
> I honestly can't make out what he said. Between 5 - 7 seconds is utter junk talk. Embarrassing. Cognitive decline, dementia. Biden will  be gone soon. Obama to make a come back?



After listening to it again, I think I may have missed one word , namely "people", just prior to "of America".

Whilst I grant this one was difficult to understand, he has provided far worthier examples of his deteriorating faculties, many of which have already been posted by your good self.


----------



## DB008 (9 April 2022)

Reports that Jack Maxey will be releasing 450GB (Gigabytes) of material from Hunter Bidens laptop in the coming weeks.


----------



## DB008 (15 April 2022)

Has he completely lost his marbles...???

​


25th Amendment incoming...

What a joke.

It's ok, the US Intelligence community thought that by installing Joe Biden, and all of his shady business dealings (Hunter & James confirmed with Hunters laptop), they could blackmail him. Turns out you can't blackmail a person who has dementia.


----------



## wayneL (15 April 2022)

I just mentioned the movie Idiocracy in another thread, I think the US is rapidly approaching that point if they think this man is capable of holding the office of presidency.

I'm expecting him to say "It's got electrolytes" at any moment.


----------



## qldfrog (15 April 2022)

I think he is now fully senile and how the hell can anyone Democrat or Republican, let this person in charge








						Sorry but there seems to be a real issue with Biden's health - PanaTimes
					

After Biden finished his speech, he turned around and tried to shake hands with… nobody. Then




					panatimes.com


----------



## macca (15 April 2022)

I read that if he lasts 2 years when the VP steps in she can still have 2 full terms as President

I do not know when the two years is measured from, Inauguration ?


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2022)

macca said:


> I read that if he lasts 2 years when the VP steps in she can still have 2 full terms as President
> 
> I do not know when the two years is measured from, Inauguration ?



U.S politics the greatest show, I mean republic on Earth,  "a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma,"
Everyone's running a scam.


----------



## qldfrog (15 April 2022)

macca said:


> I read that if he lasts 2 years when the VP steps in she can still have 2 full terms as President
> 
> I do not know when the two years is measured from, Inauguration ?



And i read headlines about Trump, and now Putin being crazy..
This is behind being funny...


sptrawler said:


> U.S politics the greatest show, I mean republic on Earth,  "a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an enigma,"
> Everyone's running a scam.



Why is not every network on earth putting this footage on front line .Trump was on for an orange tan or an haircut FFS.
I can understand some foolish 20 something being genuinely left wing, but even so, this should be scary for them, so for anyone with too neurone..unless the excuse is do not worry, he is not actually leading?


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Why is not every network on earth putting this footage on front line .Trump was on for an orange tan or an haircut FFS.
> I can understand some foolish 20 something being genuinely left wing, but even so, this should be scary for them, so for anyone with too neurone..unless the excuse is do not worry, he is not actually leading?



Whether you are right leaning, or left leaning, it is becoming obvious that there is a cult like religion taking over the stage. 🤣  🤣
Whatever they say or do, no one can criticise or speak against, for fear of public ridicule on the media.

It is actually becoming an embarrassment to society, comedy now is stifled, the only people who can crack jokes about gays are gays, the only people who can crack jokes about race or colour are those of the same race or color, the only ones who can joke about disability is those with disability.
It makes it very correct, but it unfortunately makes it mostly unwatchable, there are very few people who are naturally funny and it unfortunately doesn't always coincide with a disability or a ethnic or racial background.
To me it is like saying to be a journalist you can only write disparaging reports on people, who are of the same race as the article, the same religion as the article, you are of the same colour as the people you are talking about in the article, the same political beliefs etc.
If you don't comply you will be cancelled, you wont be able to do your job and you will be exposed to public ridicule.  🤣


----------



## DB008 (19 April 2022)

NOW -

Joe Biden: "Happy Easter!"
Jill Biden: "Wave... wave..."

@disclosetv







Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## moXJO (19 April 2022)




----------



## DB008 (19 April 2022)

Imagine the Secret Service coms...

Secret Service "Copy Rabbit"
Rabbit "Copy"
Secret Service "Quick, get over to Dementia patient, he's talking to the press with no aides, run a distraction pronto....."





Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.






25th Amendment incoming....

.


----------



## DB008 (29 April 2022)

Wow

What an embarrassment.

81 million votes

         







Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.





.


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

You can't make this stuff up - "Ministry of Truth" formed in the USA

Propaganda incoming


Joe Biden's Disinformation Board Likened to Orwell's 'Ministry of Truth'​
Conservative politicians and commentators are criticizing the Biden administration for creating a new bureau to fight the spread of disinformation online. Several of these critics have compared it unfavorably to the Ministry of Truth, a fictional department in George Orwell's dystopian novel _1984_.​​On Wednesday, Homeland Security Secretary Alejandro Mayorkas testified during a budget hearing of the House Appropriations Subcommittee on Homeland Security that a Disinformation Governance Board had recently been created to fight the spread of disinformation on the internet. During a Thursday press briefing, White House press secretary Jen Psaki acknowledged the board's existence and noted that President Joe Biden supported it.​​Psaki said she couldn't provide many details other than saying the bureau would monitor misinformation on topics such as COVID-19 and elections.​​Critics say the bureau is another example of the government trying to police free speech on the internet. This has led to some comparisons to _1984_'s Ministry of Truth. The protagonist of Orwell's classic, Winston Smith, works in the ministry, a governmental department that controls information coming from news, entertainment, arts and education. Smith's role at the ministry is to correct historical records to align with the messaging of Big Brother, the leader/symbol of the novel's ruling totalitarian party.​

https://www.newsweek.com/joe-bidens-disinformation-board-likened-orwells-ministry-truth-1702190​
Guess is going to head it up?

Nina Janowicz - another puppet

A complete idiot












.


----------



## DB008 (1 May 2022)

Ministry of Truth™ - Biden style







Your browser is not able to display this video.




.​


----------



## DB008 (7 May 2022)

.​


----------



## moXJO (9 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> Ministry of Truth™ - Biden style
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scary


----------



## sptrawler (9 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> Scary



Absolutely, this is the problem with people putting all their faith in what they are hearing or reading.
It boils down to laziness, it is easier to believe what you read, rather than think about the logics of it.
It took a long time in the thread " future of power generation and storage", to get people stop just posting up sensational nonsense and understand the complexity of the issue.
This is the case with most issues, the media pushes the issue, those who are looking for a cause run with it, before you know it the issue has developed a massive following with no rhyme or reason.
Then the media just keep feeding the beast a sad indictment of our times, too many people with too much time on their hands, I'm sure that will come to a sad end. 😂


----------



## moXJO (9 May 2022)

This "ministry of Truth" by Biden government.
Yep who saw that one coming.


----------



## wayneL (9 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> This "ministry of Truth" by Biden government.
> Yep who saw that one coming.



Orwell?


----------



## DB008 (10 May 2022)

81 Million Votes

          





Rigged

If you can't see by now that Biden was installed, too bad.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



.


----------



## moXJO (10 May 2022)

wayneL said:


> Orwell?



Funny how it was announced once musk bought twitter 🤣


----------



## Pokitren (10 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> You can't make this stuff up - "Ministry of Truth" formed in the USA
> 
> Propaganda incoming
> 
> ...



In the current context of the activities of some aggressive countries, the Ministry of Truth looks like a forced move.

Hello all! If you'll excuse me, I'm going to join.


----------



## The Triangle (14 May 2022)

Bezos is onto things here, think it's pretty rare for him to make a post like this.  Can't find in my old economics and finance notes where it says increased corporate tax will counter inflation, but I'm sure sleepy creepy joe is right.  

On a side note - Rather surprising Bezos only has around 4 million followers when Musk has about 90 million.


----------



## sptrawler (14 May 2022)

The Triangle said:


> Bezos is onto things here, think it's pretty rare for him to make a post like this.  Can't find in my old economics and finance notes where it says increased corporate tax will counter inflation, but I'm sure sleepy creepy joe is right.



Yes I've never seen a time where corporates can't pass on increased costs, or find another source for their product to reduce the input cost, or resize the packaging to get the same price for less product etc.
The only one who can't pass on increased cost is the wage slave, the tax is taken before they get their pay packet.


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2022)

Holy Cow

126,000 Biden emails have just been dropped


https://bidenlaptopemails.com/biden-emails/email-list.php?page=1


----------



## DB008 (15 May 2022)

https://bidenlaptopemails.com/biden-emails/index.php


----------



## The Triangle (17 May 2022)

White House hits back at Amazon's Bezos after Biden inflation spat
					

Amazon founder Jeff Bezos has been engaged in a Twitter spat with President Joe Biden over his approach to rising inflation.




					www.cnbc.com
				











						Elon Musk slams Biden: 'The real president is whoever controls the teleprompter'
					

Tesla CEO Elon Musk, whose purchase of Twitter remains ongoing, slammed President Biden as an empty suit in a podcast interview Monday and warned that if the government continues printing money, inflation will get worse and the U.S. might follow the path of Venezuela.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				




There we go, lunatic right and lunatic left news sites both with articles today of a very similar nature.  Both Musk and Bezos are starting to be publicly critical of the Biden Administration.  My god it'll be fascinating if they team up and really start hammering this administration.  

I'm sure yesterday when I looked Bezos had 4.2 million followers - Today he has 4.3 million (4,390,520).   Obviously taking a few shots at the government has sparked the interest of a lot of people.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2022)

Wow, Biden was just asked a direct question whether the US would militarily intervene if China attacked Taiwan and he said flat out 'yes'. No hesitation. China are not going to like that.


----------



## moXJO (23 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> Wow, Biden was just asked a direct question whether the US would militarily intervene if China attacked Taiwan and he said flat out 'yes'. No hesitation. China are not going to like that.



His handlers will put it down to dementia. 
Not sure why Biden is so insistent on starting WWIII.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> His handlers will put it down to dementia.
> Not sure why Biden is so insistent on starting WWIII.




I think the angle they might be taking is that it will be China starting WW3.


----------



## sptrawler (23 May 2022)

moXJO said:


> His handlers will put it down to dementia.
> Not sure why Biden is so insistent on starting WWIII.



Voluntary euthanasia? 
Actually I think American multinationals will have a lot of skin in the game in Taiwan and South Korea.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 May 2022)

A question,
Biden declared (again I think) that the USA would intervene militarily if China attacks Taiwan.
Then the White House pulls back from this.
But under the US system, Biden can do whatever the  hell he wants can't he , whether its is a good move or bad? No control at all. 
That's the Presidential system.


----------



## The Triangle (25 May 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> A question,
> Biden declared (again I think) that the USA would intervene militarily if China attacks Taiwan.
> Then the White House pulls back from this.
> But under the US system, Biden can do whatever the  hell he wants can't he , whether its is a good move or bad? No control at all.
> That's the Presidential system.



Not exactly.  But the guy controlling the teleprompter can.


----------



## sptrawler (30 May 2022)

Funny how much flack Trump copped for putting on tariffs, the media and most Democrats were giving a constant stream of explanations why it was pointless, how it was backfiring and hurting the U.S.
Funny that four years later they are still on and up for review, I guess hate knows no bounds, anything can be said as long as it fits with the narrative.
Obviously the tariffs are o.k as long as it is Biden who keeps them on.  








						Trump’s China tariffs failed but it looks like Biden is stuck with them
					

Divisions in the White House have been exposed as it reviews Donald Trump’s contentious trade tariffs on China. But it appears inevitable that Biden and America will just have to continue living with them.




					www.theage.com.au
				



The Biden administration has begun a review of the contentious tariffs that Donald Trump slapped on up to $US360 billion ($508 billion) of China’s exports to the US amid divisions within the administration and a polarised debate within the US business community and economists.
The review was legally required because the fourth anniversary of the tariffs, or at least the point at which the trade war between the US and China started to escalate, is looming in July. At that point the tariffs either start to fall away or have to be renewed.


----------



## IFocus (30 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Funny how much flack Trump copped for putting on tariffs, the media and most Democrats were giving a constant stream of explanations why it was pointless, how it was backfiring and hurting the U.S.
> Funny that four years later they are still on and up for review, I guess hate knows no bounds, anything can be said as long as it fits with the narrative.
> Obviously the tariffs are o.k as long as it is Biden who keeps them on.
> 
> ...




SP you understand who pays for the tariffs? 

US punters, US government collects revenue.


----------



## sptrawler (30 May 2022)

IFocus said:


> SP you understand who pays for the tariffs?
> 
> US punters, US government collects revenue.



Absolutely, but if the importers are having to sell their Chinese tools at the same price as say Snap On, the wholesaler may well source their tools from Snap On.
Aslo Snap On may well decide to build another factory because they are selling more tools, but if they build the factory outside the U.S, they would be hit with import tariffs and lose the advantage, so it is advantageous to build at home.
If there are no tariffs on cheap imports, the general public will favour them, which leads to the trade imbalance.
If you want to keep your manufacturing going and pay reasonable wages, there are two options, tariffs or subsidies.
Tariffs discourage companies offshoring their production.
Either way the punter pays, with tariffs the Government *collects* the revenue from the importer and the punter pays more for the imported article.
With subsidies the Government *pays out* taxpayers money, to subsidies their manufacturers, because of their higher production costs.
With neither your manufacturing goes offshore to cheap labour countries, because there is more profit and what business doesn't want that?
Well that's the way I understand it, how about you?


----------



## DB008 (4 June 2022)

Dementia 101

​

It's ok, no more mean Tweets.....

What a joke the USA is

.


----------



## DB008 (9 June 2022)

81 Million votes

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂

Load of $ H I T







.


----------



## DB008 (18 June 2022)

81 million votes

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂

Please stop, my sides are hurting......









.​


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

Harris isn't too far away from becoming President.

Biden can't even stop and get off a bike.















.​


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

The 'Bee on point

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂​








REHOBOTH BEACH, DE—Aides are fearful President Biden may have suffered a severe concussion from his bike wreck this morning, as he has suddenly begun speaking coherently.​​"He got into the presidential limo and said verbatim, 'I think rapidly adding trillions of dollars in liquidity could be accelerating inflation!'—that's when I knew something was wrong," said Secret Service agent Paul Mancuso. "If he doesn't start slurring his speech and mumbling incoherently soon, we'll have to get him to a doctor."​​Reporters on the scene of the crash said Biden could be heard screaming 'Putiiiin!' as his bike toppled sideways. Dr. Jill Biden immediately rushed to her husband, prepared to give a lecture on education. "I'm ok, I'm ok!" said Biden, quickly getting back to his feet. "In fact, I was just thinking how selecting people for nationally significant roles based on intersectionality as opposed to merit will likely lead to harming minorities due to leadership incompetence," said Biden to a stunned crowd. "What? Why is everyone staring at me?"​​News of Biden's tumble quickly spread through media, with the cast of_ The View_ responding by all falling off their bikes on live TV to show how normal it is. Former President Trump, for his part, mocked Biden by entering a rally on a BMX bike and nailing a perfect 180 tailwhip. "No handle bars, not even hard!" said Mr. Trump, laughing as he biked around the stage. "What a loser!"​​At publishing time, aides were reportedly breathing a sigh of relief as Biden yelled at them to "Stop undermining my statements about sparmaglerbin!"​

https://babylonbee.com/news/aides-w...-concussion-as-he-starts-speaking-coherently/​

.


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2022)

LOL

(Illegitimate) Dementia In Chief






Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## sptrawler (20 June 2022)

Jeez I just saw a short clip in the adverts, looks like Biden had a nasty fall off his bicycle.


----------



## SirRumpole (20 June 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Jeez I just saw a short clip in the adverts, looks like Biden had a nasty fall off his bicycle.



Not particularly nasty. He got up pretty quickly and didn't seem to have any after effects. 

At least he's still pedalling himself, not by electric motor.


----------



## sptrawler (20 June 2022)

SirRumpole said:


> Not particularly nasty. He got up pretty quickly and didn't seem to have any after effects.
> 
> At least he's still pedalling himself, not by electric motor.



That's true, I sold one of the mountain bikes and bought an electric mountain bike, to keep up with the missus.
So that makes 4 electric bikes, three electric scooters, four normal bikes and the wife's mountain bike, two motor bikes and a car, I think I've got a problem.🤪


----------



## DB008 (20 June 2022)

And the media is running cover for him...
















.​


----------



## DB008 (20 June 2022)

Someone got a new bike.....

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂














Your browser is not able to display this video.






.​


----------



## DB008 (24 June 2022)

Really

Is he in kindergarten? 

What a joke.....








.​


----------



## DB008 (5 July 2022)

This bloke is a dementia patient. 25th Amendment incoming....

The mainstream media is running cover for this freckle old fool







Your browser is not able to display this video.











Your browser is not able to display this video.





​


----------



## The Triangle (5 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> This bloke is a dementia patient. 25th Amendment incoming....
> 
> The mainstream media is running cover for this freckle old fool
> 
> ...



The deterioration is so obvious.  The man is a shell of himself and you can see it everyday.   Bernie is a loon but at least he's a coherent free thinking loon who would have shook things up as much as Trump.  Literally anyone would have been better than Biden.

I've said it before and I'll say it again.  This is elder abuse. 

There is no President.


----------



## DB008 (6 July 2022)

The real number is probably closer in the 10's, if that


.​


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 July 2022)

If I were the Democrats I'd be looking at replacing ole Biden. 

He is too old and doddery for the job. 

That lassie who is VP, Kamala, she should be given a run. I hear she is a good singer. 

Or they could do a Vatican and have 2 presidents. 

One in the White House and t'other in a Retirement Home. 

gg


----------



## DB008 (9 July 2022)

But 81 million US Citizens voted for him, the most popular President in history...

Sure

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂



The Triangle said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. This is elder abuse.




Oh, its getting worse. Maybe they changed meds on him???

He can't even read a teleprompter. 


Biden:
"End of quote.
Repeat the line.
Women are not without electoral... or political power."





Your browser is not able to display this video.




From his perspective below, picture taken recently....

You are watching a state sponsored domestic apparatus unit (US Intel) to try to convince the world that he isn't fading away with dementia and isn't a puppet.

What a joke. Bidens handlers must be scratching their heads each day thinking, "What is this idiot going to get up to today...???? $hit his pants or try to touch another kid?"





.


----------



## DB008 (12 July 2022)

Imagine if this was the previous President's son, it would be on the news 24/7

Not much from the propped up meda in the USA. A total blackout.

You are watching state sponsored censorship in real time folks. What a time to be alive!!​

*Meet the Bidens*
























.​


----------



## DB008 (12 July 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (14 July 2022)

Basement Biden - gone

Don't worry, he legit got 81 million votes (really, legit)

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂










.​


----------



## mullokintyre (17 July 2022)

The corruption of politics in the USA  has never ceased to amaze me.
It happens on so many levels, the elites at the top just don't seem to see the problem.
From Zero Hedge


> This past week it hit the terminal that *House Speaker Pelosi was doing a little portfolio re-jiggering, including exercising $8 million of call options in Nvidia* and selling Apple and Visa calls. The data was per CongressTrading.com and was reported on by Bloomberg.
> The Nvidia LEAPS were bought June 3, 2021 with $100 strikes, set to expire June 17, 2022 and the position appeared to be disclosed on Thursday morning for the first time. $8 million trades seem a little odd for members of Congress to begin with, but who are we to judge?
> 
> But then, what did Speaker Pelosi do just hours after disclosing the trade, on Friday? *She threw her weight behind a stalled $50 billion CHIPS PLUS bill that "would provide $52 billion in funding for semiconductor manufacturing grants and investment tax credits for the chip industry,"* according to RollCall.com.
> ...



Imagine if this was occurring here in OZ, there would be a huge outcry.
But, hey , in the good ole USA, its just par for the course.


----------



## wayneL (17 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> The corruption of politics in the USA  has never ceased to amaze me.
> It happens on so many levels, the elites at the top just don't seem to see the problem.
> From Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Can you imagine if it was the spouse of a Republican too.

The problem there is the overt legacy media bias. Case in point, the Hunter Biden controversy which is being studiously ignored by the same... compared to consistent fake news about Republicans (Russia collusion, The golden shower be, etc, to name just a couple)

It's the same here, but just not *yet to the same extent.


----------



## DB008 (21 July 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (22 July 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (22 July 2022)

"Everyone is going to get Covid"




.​


----------



## moXJO (22 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> "Everyone is going to get Covid"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The narrative changed quickly.

I wonder if Rona will knock old Joe off.


----------



## mullokintyre (24 July 2022)

The Triangle said:


> I'm sure yesterday when I looked Bezos had 4.2 million followers - Today he has 4.3 million (4,390,520).   Obviously taking a few shots at the government has sparked the interest of a lot of people.



Yea, but I wonder how many of the orginal 4.2 plus the extra 100k are bots?
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (24 July 2022)

All the talk about Biden, at the tender age of 79,  being old and senile now.
Then imagine  how much older and more senile he will be when the next presidential election is held in two and a bit years.
He would be 85 at the end of his second term.
Of course, the far right republicans pushing Trump to run again at the next election seem to gloss over the fact that  at 76 now,  trump will be a year older than Biden when Biden first took office.
The stories coming out of the Jan 6  reality TV Show portray a fairly erratic person  whose ego takes up most of the West Wing of the whitehouse.
What would be really good is if trump could be talked out of running and support someone much younger , someone who  talks about policy and the outcomes of policy change rather than ideology.
Someone who could articulate what  the republican supporters want out of their government, rather than spending airtime bagging the crap out of everyone else.
For the Dems to have any chance, they also need someone whose big idea is policy  rather than ideology.
The ideological choice of a black woman for VP has produced the right gender and colour, but someone who has performed erratically and seems to have  little clue about what it takes to be a leader.

Mick


----------



## sptrawler (25 July 2022)

And the same reporters said Trump was provocative and needed to be removed, just shows reporters should be careful what they wish for IMO.









						‘Unprecedented, foolish, dangerous’: Keating attacks Pelosi’s planned trip to Taiwan
					

The former Australian prime minister said it was hard to imagine “a more reckless and provocative act”.




					www.smh.com.au


----------



## mullokintyre (25 July 2022)

As the frailty of Biden is starting to filter thru to the democrat power brokers, we are starting to see the front runners lining up to get their foot in the door.
As soon as the release of news about Bidens Covid came out, we see that Hilary Clinton has started.





She released a 1992 Picture of herself in front of the Clinto /Al Gore plane.
However, seeing as ithe next presidential race wil not start for 18 months or so, we cannot forget that Hilarywill be 76 when the campaiging starts. Replacing one geriatric with another.
California Governor, Gavin Newsome has also been positioning himself.
Politico , CNBC  and Newsweek have all run articles on Newsomes  front running, particularly his vist to the Whitehouse when Biden was away.
The fact that he has booked advertising time in Florida, seems to suggest he is positioning himself nationally.
At least , at the tender age of 54, Newsome is a long way from the geriatric  stage.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (26 July 2022)

Remember this. The inflation is transitory







Your browser is not able to display this video.



Covid
Putin
Trump

Who else can they blame, but themselves?


Recession - 2 negative quarters of growth. Everyone knows this

Biden regime is trying to change this













Your browser is not able to display this video.




The USA can't even define what a female is anymore (including the latest Supreme Court Judge), doubt they can define what a recession is....





Your browser is not able to display this video.








.​


----------



## DB008 (26 July 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



How good is it that the Bidens have the mainstream media backing them up and running cover for them....





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Imagine if this was Trump and his family, it would running 24/7 on CNN.

Hunter Biden is a crackhead pedo, but the MSM in the USA (and the rest of the world) has turned a blind eye to it. What a joke.


.


----------



## moXJO (26 July 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> As the frailty of Biden is starting to filter thru to the democrat power brokers, we are starting to see the front runners lining up to get their foot in the door.
> As soon as the release of news about Bidens Covid came out, we see that Hilary Clinton has started.
> View attachment 144527
> 
> ...



California is a train wreck. Not sure Newsome would poll well.


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2022)

I told you the MSM is running cover for the Biden regime - example below


Tweet of the day goes to AP for claiming the common definition of a recession, as applied in the last decades, does not count nowadays.










​
Biden economic advisor: "Two negative quarters of GDP growth is not the technical definition of recession."






Your browser is not able to display this video.








.​


----------



## DB008 (27 July 2022)

And the fraud continues......






.​


----------



## DB008 (29 July 2022)

Oh God....






Your browser is not able to display this video.





.​


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 July 2022)

DB008 said:


> I told you the MSM is running cover for the Biden regime - example below



Basically Biden is too old and feeble to lead anything let alone a major world power. 

The Democrats do not seem to have anyone fit to replace him in 2024. 

Even the Bronze Loon Trump would walk in against the present Democrats. 

And then there is the godbothering Pence, and a host of grifters like De Santis and Cruz on the Republican side. 

Poor America. 

 gg


----------



## sptrawler (29 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Basically Biden is too old and feeble to lead anything let alone a major world power.
> 
> The Democrats do not seem to have anyone fit to replace him in 2024.
> 
> ...



Yes it is a sad state of affairs, the U.S as the Premier Super Power, having Biden to epitomise a figure head displaying their underlying strength, doesn't instill confidence IMO.
I don't think the example helps the Australian republican push much, if at all.


----------



## wayneL (29 July 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Basically Biden is too old and feeble to lead anything let alone a major world power.
> 
> The Democrats do not seem to have anyone fit to replace him in 2024.
> 
> ...



It will be a cake walk for the GOP in 2024. The God Emporer, or Prince Ron it won't matter which one.



sptrawler said:


> Yes it is a sad state of affairs, the U.S as the Premier Super Power, having Biden to epitomise a figure head displaying their underlying strength, doesn't instill confidence IMO.
> I don't think the example helps the Australian republican push much, if at all.



The biggest impediment is the red scarf wearing fool and the republicans themselves. Don't need Biden to expose that folly


----------



## DB008 (30 July 2022)

1984...








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession

24 changes to Wikipedia in the last 24 hours

But Trump is evil

😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂
​







.​


----------



## DB008 (31 July 2022)

.​


----------



## qldfrog (1 August 2022)

President Biden tested positive again - PanaTimes
					

Biden again tests positive for COVID, returns to isolation. The good news is that the word




					panatimes.com
				



Have to smile reading the headlines😁


----------



## DB008 (2 August 2022)

LOL


​


.


----------



## moXJO (2 August 2022)

Democrats new election strategy is promoting the worst of the Republicans in the primaries. If they are full on loons then dems promote them as the primary Republican candidate. Then put a more moderate dem candidate to run against them. 

Also talk of voting dem leaning Republicans in the primaries (think Liz Cheney).
Oh the wonders of voting strategies.


----------



## moXJO (2 August 2022)




----------



## sptrawler (3 August 2022)

Well no one can say that the U.S doesn't hold a grudge for a long time, it has taken quite a few years, but they were obviously watching and waiting.









						After years spent carefully evading detection, Ayman al-Zawahiri walked across a balcony and sealed his fate
					

Like Osama bin Laden before him, initial reports indicate Ayman al-Zawahiri got a little cocky in his final years. Ultimately, a mix of intelligence and surveillance finally ended the 21-year manhunt for Al Qaeda's leader.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## sptrawler (3 August 2022)

Something else we have mentioned on the forum in the past, the U.S doesn't want China getting hold of Taiwan's high level advanced chip manufacturing technology.

]https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...lobal-tech-import?srnd=premium-asia#xj4y7vzkg
Pelosi Visit Highlights TSMC and Taiwan’s Global Tech Import​
The world’s biggest chipmaker is essential part of Pelosi trip
US has been working to isolate China from advanced chipmaking
One of Nancy Pelosi’s key meetings on her whirlwind tour of Taiwan reportedly is TSMC, the island’s most valuable company and world’s biggest contract chipmaker.

The US House Speaker is meeting Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Co. Chairman Mark Liu on Wednesday to discuss Congress’ recently passed Chips and Science Act and its $52 billion in subsidies for new chip manufacturing plants on American soil, according to a Washington Post report.
 It’s a notable stop in an itinerary otherwise packed with government agencies and symbolic photo ops and underscores not just the strategic importance of the island, but its outsized technological weight in the global economy.


----------



## PZ99 (4 August 2022)

They don't exactly take any prisoners with their hate do they ?












						7-Eleven Taiwan stores hit by electronic billboard hacking
					

Electronic billboards and screens in convenience stores around Taiwan are hacked to display anti-Nancy Pelosi statements in response to the US House Speaker's visit.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## moXJO (4 August 2022)

PZ99 said:


> They don't exactly take any prisoners with their hate do they ?
> 
> View attachment 144938
> 
> ...



Amateur level trolling. China is still decades behind. Wasted opportunity for some high level trolling memes.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2022)

SPAR19 becomes the most tracked flight of all time | Flightradar24 Blog
					

SPAR19, a US Air Force C-40 carrying US Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi, is now the most tracked flight on Flightradar24 of all time.




					www.flightradar24.com
				




and as it a straight line from KL to Taipei


----------



## basilio (5 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Well no one can say that the U.S doesn't hold a grudge for a long time, it has taken quite a few years, but they were obviously watching and waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very interesting story on how the US  used a drone missile to kill Ayman al-Zawahiri -  and not hurt enyone else in the house of neighborhood. So how was this done ?

How could a secret Hellfire missile kill Ayman al-Zawahiri without leaving a scratch on his house or family?​By Lucia Stein, Rebecca Armitage and Lucy Sweeney
Posted 5h ago5 hours ago




 US officials say precision Hellfire missiles were used to take out the Al Qaeda leader. (Getty Images/AFP: Ethan Miller, file image)
Share this article


When US President Joe Biden announced he had tracked down and ordered the CIA to kill Ayman al-Zawahiri, he stressed every effort was made to avoid collateral damage.

The 71-year-old Al Qaeda leader, who died on July 31, was killed in a drone strike as he stood on his balcony in downtown Kabul.
The White House said it only wanted Zawahiri dead — not his family members who were also in the house, or any neighbours living nearby.









						The missile that took out Al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri may have used six deadly blades, instead of explosives
					

Some experts suspect the CIA might have used the Hellfire R9X — a highly secretive missile sometimes called the "knife bomb", the "ninja bomb" or the "flying Ginsu" — to kill Al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## DB008 (18 August 2022)

Dementia Patient



​


.


----------



## qldfrog (27 August 2022)

And this is what woke destruction of society is:








						Security guards feel helpless as brazen thieves loot high-end - PanaTimes
					

Security guards at several high-end stores in the West Village and Soho say they feel like




					panatimes.com


----------



## sptrawler (27 August 2022)

basilio said:


> Very interesting story on how the US  used a drone missile to kill Ayman al-Zawahiri -  and not hurt enyone else in the house of neighborhood. So how was this done ?
> 
> How could a secret Hellfire missile kill Ayman al-Zawahiri without leaving a scratch on his house or family?​By Lucia Stein, Rebecca Armitage and Lucy Sweeney
> Posted 5h ago5 hours ago
> ...



Yes, what the U.S has I think very few people will know, especially the Chinese and Russians.


----------



## DB008 (31 August 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (2 September 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Biden - 38% approval rating (and thats on the high side. Id say they are in the low 20's)

By their own statement - they’re the extremists

.


----------



## DB008 (2 September 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (3 September 2022)

​


----------



## DB008 (3 September 2022)

You can now see full state sponsored propaganda in real time folks

What a time to be alive


​


Whats next? Burning books?



.


----------



## DB008 (6 September 2022)

Lol

But don't worry, Biden got 81 million votes


You've been played

​


----------



## DB008 (14 September 2022)

Wow.....

Senile dementia patient reading the teleprompter again

"Repeat the line"

"End of Quote"





.​


----------



## DB008 (24 September 2022)

Dementia Patient speaks again....

​

..."those buildings that will be collapsing" ?




.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

​Probably CIA Special Branch did it​


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

Biden is a joke

NEW - Biden seems to forget that Rep. Jackie Walorski (R-IN) died in a car crash in August, seeking her out in the audience:

"Jackie, are you here? Where's Jackie? She must not be here."





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

NOW - Jill to Joe Biden: "You go down this way."

Dementia patient ​




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.










Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)

WTF...... 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (29 September 2022)




----------



## mullokintyre (30 September 2022)

I doubt that the MSM will be replaying this bit of footage from February this year.

Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (30 September 2022)

As much as I think that geriatric fool Biden is a disaster, his number two, although the correct colour and gender ,  is still just as gaffe prone as her number one.
In this clip she confuses South Korea and North Korea.

Even reading from prepared notes is a step beyond here, unless she was set up by her minders.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2022)

Never forget that the American Mainstream Media ran cover for Biden when he tripped over 3 times trying to walk up Air force One. 

Installed potato


----------



## DB008 (2 October 2022)




----------



## DB008 (3 October 2022)

This is the Biden Admin

Woke


----------



## DB008 (6 October 2022)

Biden says "no one f***s with a Biden" on hot mic.

Yep, when you have the 3 Letter Agencies (FBI, CIA, DOJ, DIA, State Department/Justice etc etc) and the Media (CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, Reddit, Facebook, YouTube/Google) etc etc) running cover for you, the world is your oyster. 

I didn't realise how corrupt the USA was until recently. 






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DB008 (7 October 2022)

I hope this language isn't too colourful.....


----------



## DB008 (8 October 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



He has dementia so bad, he can't count past 2.....


















.​


----------



## moXJO (8 October 2022)

Notice the silence....

Guy is driving us extremely close to nuclear war. More so then his predecessor and radio silence.

Corruption swept under the carpet.

Politicisation of government bodies to the point of raiding opponents houses.

Terrible leadership 

Terrible covid response 

Crime unchecked 

Immigration unchecked

Not a peep from most people. But watch what happens if a Republican gets in. The woke outrage starts up and its pages and pages of bs again.


----------



## IFocus (9 October 2022)

moXJO said:


> Notice the silence....
> 
> Guy is driving us extremely close to nuclear war. More so then his predecessor and radio silence.
> 
> ...




Hmm, I am not a Biden fan (old style Republican dressed up as a Democrat) however the administration is pretty much predictable and abides by precedent (US style) and the very things that made the US a super power.

The US didn't arrive as super power with the likes of Trump and the current crop of Republicans.

The Republicans (including Trump) have gone full blown nut case South American Dictator anti democratic religious extremists determine to hand power over to their corporation  donors and more note the current case undermining the US democracy before the supreme court.  

TBH there has to be better options than Trump or Biden including the pathetic weak knee crop of Trump Republican's. 

Biden is actually acting in the Pacific to contest China which is in Australia's interests Republicans are not interested.

Be careful how you pick your poison's choose the wrong one and you will soon be speaking Chinese.


----------



## DB008 (12 October 2022)

Lol 

​


----------



## wayneL (13 October 2022)

My favourite (ex) Democrat.


----------



## DB008 (17 October 2022)

.​


----------



## qldfrog (25 October 2022)

If you do not have twitter, on youtube

This is the man leading us to WWIII


----------



## noirua (26 October 2022)

Jonathan Capehart of MSNBC interviews Joe Biden during a visit to Delaware State University in Dover on October 21, 2022. Portions of the interview aired on October 21st through October 23rd. This video is a composite of the different edits into the full, video from end-to-end, including an extra section of Capehart and Biden walking on the campus of the university.


----------



## DB008 (26 October 2022)

Well worth the watch

Tony Bobulinski on Adam Carolla show


​



.


----------



## DB008 (30 October 2022)

How many states make up the USA?

I thought it was 50...

Can't hide his dementia anymore. The Media is flat out running cover for this idiot






Your browser is not able to display this video.







.​


----------



## moXJO (30 October 2022)

Typical Democrat leverage. Lose twitter but lean on ticktok. I don't really agree with the tactics from either side. But be interesting to know about third party payments to influencers so they sway their followers.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/10/27/tiktok-democrats-influencers-biden/


----------



## wayneL (30 October 2022)

moXJO said:


> Typical Democrat leverage. Lose twitter but lean on ticktok. I don't really agree with the tactics from either side. But be interesting to know about third party payments to influencers so they sway their followers.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/10/27/tiktok-democrats-influencers-biden/



Won't matter a jot. The key demographics are Latinos and white women, and it is these that the radical left of the party has driven away in large numbers.


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





Biden: "Inflation is a worldwide problem right now because of a war in Iraq... excuse me, the war in Ukraine. I'm thinking about Iraq because that's where my son died."

Biden's son Beau died of a brain tumor at Walter Reed National Medical Center in Maryland in 2015.

Installed rotten potato


----------



## DB008 (2 November 2022)




----------



## The Triangle (3 November 2022)

White House Deletes Misleading Tweet Giving Biden Credit For Social Security Check Raise
					

The claim prompted a fact-check from Twitter noting Social Security rate increases are actually automatic—which Musk quickly hyped.




					www.forbes.com
				



(usually paywalled)








						White House deletes tweet flagged by Twitter that credited Biden for Social Security payment increase
					

The White House took down a tweet Wednesday that gave President Biden credit for rising Social Security payments that are the result of 40-year high inflation.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Would the white house tweet have been flagged this time last week before Musk was the owner of twitter?  

Can anyone come up with any achievements of the Biden administration over the past two years?  I think after next week he'll be a lame duck unable to do anything except forward weapons to various countries.


----------



## DB008 (3 November 2022)

Joe Biden announced to the world tonight that they are going to cheat by dumping ballots. He asked the citizens of America to “be patient” because “it takes time to count all legitimate ballots.”



So the Biden regime can change votes (tabulation, again) and order in more votes and count them past the official deadline (I think Pennsylvania did it in 2020). But it's OK, it's (d)ifferent.....


----------



## wayneL (4 November 2022)

Odds of the 25th being invoked after the midterms?


----------



## DB008 (4 November 2022)

WaPo article on Biden/Harris not fit to run USA.... 

Titled, For the Good of the Country, Biden and Harris Should Bow Out of the 2024 Election, Will called Biden and Harris “unfit” to run the country, and do Americans all a favor by making room for a more coherent team.​
“Regarding Biden and Harris, the national Democratic Party faces two tests of stewardship: Its imprimatur cannot again be bestowed on either of them,” Will wrote, adding “Biden is not just past his prime; even adequacy is in his past. And this is Harris’s prime.”​
Will, who admitted to voting for Biden in 2020, wrote that Democrats should step aside and let Republicans take over.​
"In 2024, the Republican Party might present the nation with a presidential nominee whose unfitness has been demonstrated… after next Tuesday’s sobering election results, Democrats should resolve not to insult and imperil the nation by doing likewise,” Will wrote.​
Will continued to say there is no excuse for Biden’s repeated confusion and embarrassing gaffes.​
“This is not just another of his verbal fender benders. There is no less-than-dismaying explanation for his complete confusion,” Will said.​https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/11/02/biden-harris-drop-out-2024-george-will/


​


----------



## DB008 (4 November 2022)

.​


----------



## DB008 (5 November 2022)

Anybody who disagrees that Biden doesn't have cognitive issues, well, is a peanut. 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2022)

It's interesting on the cruise I'm on, there are a lot of U.S couples using their post covid cruise credits.
When I chat with them, I just ask in conversation how is the U.S going, the most common response is that it is a basket case because the media is running the show, Well who would have guessed. Lol


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2022)

sptrawler said:


> It's interesting on the cruise I'm on, there are a lot of U.S couples using their post covid cruise credits.
> When I chat with them, I just ask in conversation how is the U.S going, the most common response is that it is a basket case because the media is running the show, Well who would have guessed. Lol



Might be a age demographic Sp, I am assuming they are a lot older than your sprightly self.
Mick


----------



## sptrawler (5 November 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> Might be a age demographic Sp, I am assuming they are a lot older than your sprightly self.
> Mick



Yes we are certainly in the younger age demographic.
But I am surprised that they generally feel that the media is undermining common sense, which is what appears to be happening here also, one wonders what the end game is?
Maybe the West has become too affluent and just needs a reality check?


----------



## mullokintyre (5 November 2022)

I didn't know whether to post this in the Electric car thread or in this one.
I decided that the senility thread was more appropriate.

3035? Geez thats such a big call. Transitioning to elective vehicle future.
Makes George Bush look like a GENIUS.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)

Dementia. Biden should be in a nursing home spoon fed. 


​


----------



## DB008 (6 November 2022)

Cheating, the only way that the Dems can win.....


----------



## sptrawler (6 November 2022)

From someone who doesnt follow U.S politics, or the news, I have to say since Trump has been ejected by the media.
We now have a war in Ukraine, North Korea is throwing missiles around like no tomorrow, the Trump tarrifs are still in place and have been increased, his warning to the EU about their lack of spending on defence and their reliance on Russian gas was an issue and has proved correct.
It has all been a bit of a prophecy, but hey he was obnoxious and very unlikeable and that is what we elect people for these days.
Oh what a mess.
Trump is starting to look like the Elon Musk of politics, the media bagged him and turned mainstream against him as being a loony with tok much debt.
Now Musk is looking like a prophet.


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2022)

Wow




​


----------



## mullokintyre (7 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever your politics, things like this show how politicians are just a bunch of lying Ba$tards.
There have been countless instances where videos of them saying one one thing and walking it back years later.
It happens on both sides of politics.
Most people dismiss them because of who publishes them.
Its much easier to just say its part of the evil Murdoch Empire, r the woke left wing press.
That way you don't have tpo confront any obvious  biases, hypocracies are just down right lies.
None of them are blameless, and all of them as bad as each other.
Mick


----------



## DB008 (7 November 2022)

81 Million votes

Sure........... 

Most popular president ever

Sure.........


----------



## DB008 (8 November 2022)

Huh? 


​


----------



## DB008 (12 November 2022)

This just embarrassing at this point. Elder abuse

​


----------



## IFocus (12 November 2022)

DB008 said:


> This just embarrassing at this point. Elder abuse
> 
> ​





Comments were interesting on that post,  a lot of support for Biden and negative for Trump a lot showing Trump clusters as well


----------



## DB008 (13 November 2022)

10% to the big guy 'eh.....










​




Your browser is not able to display this video.



















​
It's ok, the 3 Letter Agencies (FBI/CIA and State Department) will run more cover for Biden. I didn't realise how corrupt the USA was.


----------



## DB008 (13 November 2022)

More of a breakdown at Zero Hedge

https://12ft.io/proxy?q=https://www...ilities-video-emerges-confirming-alameda-knew​


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2022)




----------



## DB008 (15 November 2022)




----------



## DB008 (7 December 2022)

The Biden Regime

Weaponizing the DOJ/FBI against ordinary Americans - a total disgrace


----------



## DB008 (21 December 2022)

Well, the recently released Twitter files have definitely confirmed it - the FBI was working with social media to suppress the Hunter Biden story.

The FBI - where files reveal and confirm it - has turned left wing and into a complete and utter joke.


----------



## DB008 (Tuesday at 9:52 PM)

I expect to see the DOJ/FBI to raid the Biden resistance asap. The VP does NOT have the power to declassify documents on the fly, like POTUS does...






Double standards....


----------



## DB008 (Yesterday at 5:51 AM)




----------

